# Queen Mary Roehampton Girls : Part 19



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey all, Just book marking 
Kezza- Hope u get a bfp test tomorrow, enjoy ur break away!
Mini me- Good luck 4 tomorrow sending u lots of  
Hi to everyone else, sending   to all 
Sharny x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey all!

Mini -   What fantastic news! I think I would have actually fallen off my chair and burst a blood vessel with joy if I were you  I am so so happy for you. Good luck for tomorrow, I really hope the two follies have the much desired eggs, and that they find a few bonus ones. Remember it only takes one for a BFP!   

Pinpin - yes feeling excited but a little apprehensive too. Really want to stop the pill and get DR'ing, but then it all becomes so real! Excited and nervous, but I guess thats good, don't want to be complaicent and tempt fate and all  Enjoy your time in France and hope the sniffing doesn't throw off any side effects, let me know how you get on so I know what I'm in for  Well done on the injection, you are becoming quite the pro, stimming will be no problem for you 

Kezza - Best of luck for the test tomorrow, praying for a natural BFP!   

Sleepy - Hi 

Niccad - Sounds like you've needed the time away, and sometimes reading everyone elses problems can make your own ten times worse  Well done for staying away and wantng to get on the right track. Hope your blood tests come back ok, and if they don't I hope that it solves any problems for you. Good luck with your QMH appt too, hope they give you some direction too 

Sam - Great story, made me chuckle, but o dear your poor babys finger! 

Grimmy - Great news on starting the cycle. Whoopee!  

Sorry but on this new thread I haven't got the previous posts and have a terrible memory, hope I haven't missed anything big!

As for me - had the most fab time in scotland and feel completely relaxed. I have come to realise that there is more to life than just IVF and that I had been letting it take over my life to such an effect that it was making me miserable. Although I am sure thatthere will be times I forget this, I hope I remember it more often than not! 

Looking forward to DR next week but very nervous, all very close now! 

Lots of love and   to all

SillyBillyMe x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Morning girls. Just to let you know that I got a  BFN this morning on the test. It is what i expected despite the symptoms as my chances of TTC naturally are slim. 

AF due this weekend so if she doesn't arrive I'll test again on Tuesday. Or start the Pill if she does arrive..... here I go again!!!! 

Good luck Mini!!!


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

just bookmarking... 
Kezza - nothing wrong with dreaming. Sorry that it's a negative  
Mini - guess you're in there right now..    that it's all going well and you get a good few eggs... 

Nic x


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello.

Good luck Mini!   

Kezza - Sorry about the BFN   Enjoy your break!  Hope you have a lovely time.

Grimmy - Thank you xxx

AFM - I found out some interesting fact about Polyps!  Apparently they act a bit like the coil which is why it's so important to have them renoved as they can stop the embryo from inplanting, interestingly I have been told that in egyptian times the women would sometimes have little stones placed into their uterus to act like a modern day coil (or a Polyp!)   Ouch!
  
I spoke to QM's this morning about the no show of my AF & sometimes it can take 7 - 10 days from finishing the Provera tablets for her to arrive, so I'll just have to be a bit more patient.  Has anyone had a scan though whilst still bleeding?  I've been asked to ideally come in on CD1-3. 

and  to everyone!
Nicki xx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Mini - thinking of you today, hope its all going well xx

Kezza - sorry to hear its a bfn for you, huggles xx

Pinpin - the support belt appears to be helping thanks, altho its a little uncomfy to sit in so I usually take it off if am sitting for long periods. Gonna give the excercise ball a go later too, but I think the aquanatal is fab too.

Nicki - Eww about the egyptians and stones! Hope af arrives soon for you and you can move on.

Silly - hold tight to that chilled and positive attitude and it'll serve you well , DR'ing will soon be here for you


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Me again! 

Just been to the loo & looks like AF is most definitely here!  Never been so excited to get my period....! 

Anyway, at least this means I can go to the scan on Friday & know for sure exactly what will happen next.
It'll either be me being sent off to have the Polopsceptomy, or if the Polyp disappears with AF I'll be sent off to the nurse to start stimming!   

Please send me some bubbles for luck!

 to all
Nicki xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

yeah well done Nicki!!! 

Will they be able to scan if you are bleeding? Have you checked with them as they can be funny sods!


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Woohoo Nicki! 

QM have scanned me with AF before - feels absolutely no different to you but I do always feel a bit sorry for them 'cos my AFs are quite heavy (sorry TMI!!  )

Have blown you some good luck bubbles!

Hey to everyone else.

Speak soon.

Lurking Sarah x


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Ah, thanks for the warning!

I spoke to a nurse this morning who said to come in ideally CD1 - 3, but I'll definately check that.
It takes me around an hour to get to QMs & feel like I've had enough wasted journeys over the last few weeks! 

Thanks for the bubbles Sarah!


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Well everything went better than expected today, we got four eggs, yipppieeeeeeee! 

I am in total shock as I had totally prepared myself for the worst... I still can't allow myself to assume that we will make it to the 2ww but I am praying with all my heart that we do        

Nicki - I'm so pleased your AF has finally arrived, I will keep my fingers firmly crossed that things turn around for you by Friday and you can get stimming.

Kezza - I'm so sorry it wasn't a BFP this time hun, fingers crossed the next test you do will be the one!

Nic - Well done for taking some time out, it's a difficult thing to do but I think we all need it from time to time and I'm loving the sound of your USA trip! I hope everything goes well at your follow-up and that your feelings about the OCP are taken on board. I'm totally with you... I will *not* be taking it again!

Silly - Keep up the PMA, it sounds like you have got a lot out of your trip away.

Hi Sarah, Som, Sleepy, Pinpin, Grimmy, Sharny and everyone else (sorry for those I've missed I'm still feeling a bit dopey!), thanks for all your PMA over the last few days it has reeeeeeaally helped 

Lots of love, 
Mini xxx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey- 
Congrats mini, I bet Ur over the moon u got 4 eggys, lots of   that u get the good news u deserve hun.

Nicki- Glad af has arrived, fingers crossed  scan goes well and u can get on with it all. 

Hi to everyone else, soz a short post im knacked today af is due to arrive any day so feel all yucky and drained!


Sharny x


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Mini - thats so fab 4 is not bad at all , remember it only takes one xxxx

Fingers crossed


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hiya,

Mini me - congrats on the 4 eggs that's wonderful news and enough to get your BFP    

Kezza - sorry hun it was a BFN   Enjoy your time in Spain

Nicki - yay for AF tunring up   I   that the polyp goes away and you start stimming soon

Hi to everyone else, just a flying visit and bookmarking

Love to all  

Pinpin x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Mini - YIPPEE!!!! That is such good news, especially as you were probably waiting and waiting for DH to come back imaging that best case would be two... 4 is great. I'd forgotten if you were icsi or ivf... but I hope they have been getting jiggy all night & you get the call nice and early today. Did they give you a time to expect the call No doubt you'll be pacing. I hope that DH is giving you lots of attention and supplying on-going hot water bottles... I'm so excited for you... x

Nicky - great news about AF coming...    that polyp will disappear along with it. Good luck for the scan tomorrow...

Personal TMI question - during TX I had a really bad tummy - either constipated or diarrohea. I thought it would stop after TX but it hasn't. Although I don't 'go' often, when I do it's ... sorry... practically water coming out. I'm not sure if I should go to the GP about it. I've been eatting really well the last 2 weeks - and have practically stopped drinking so don't think I can say it's because of my diet... although I am still having the zita west homemade museli... Any suggestions??
Hi everyone else 
Nic xx


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Mini - Congrats on the 4 eggs.  A friend of mine only had 4 and it worked for her first time so FX that you receive a positive call this morning.

Nikki - happy to help.  I hope that the scan goes OK and no polyps are found.  At least you are moving in the right direction.

Pinpin - Enjoy France and I hope DRing doesn't impact at all.

Kezza - so sorry you didn't get your BFP and hope AF arrives soon so you can start TX again.

Silly - great that you are now feeling all relaxed after your holiday - long may the feeling last!

Sharney - hope AF arrives soon (crazy that we suddenly want it to arrive, most other months we wish it wouldn;t!)

Everyone else - keep smiling!

Grimmy


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Mini - Well done getting the 4 eggs!   Really hope they don't keep you waitng too long to call you with some good news. 

Niccad - That didn't happen to me after TX last time, although I did get terrible night sweats for weeks after stopping the drugs.  Perhaps it's worth a visit to your GP?  Keep drinking loads of water too. 

AFM - Have spoken again to the clinic again re scanning whilst bleeding & they're fine with it (used to it!).  It turns out that they'll also want to see me on Monday so they can see whats happening to my womb during & after my AF.  So if I'm able to start stimms I guess it won't happen till Monday now (if at all ).

Love to you all
Nickixx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hellooo, 

Nicki – I'm hoping that your luck will change, it sounds like QM's are keeping a good eye on you x

Nic – I don't remember having any side effects after stopping the drugs last time, I'd definitely check it out, hope you feel better soon  

Quick update from me... all four eggs were suitable for ICSI but just one little trooper fertilized (bless it all alone at The Bridge)  They are going to phone at 10am tomorrow to let us know how the wee one is doing and hopefully we will be able to go for transfer at 12:20pm  

I'm so nervous as I've got my hopes up now, I can't help thinking that if that one little embryo has made it this far against the odds, then maybe – just maybe – it could make it all the way...      (lots of praying from me today). Please keep your fingers crossed my lil' one makes it through the night. 

Lots of love, 
Mini xxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Mini - have everything crossed for you .  Jo who used to post on here only had one fertilise and went on to have a BFP so think positively and we'll all keep up our pma for you too   

Hi everyone else.

Sarah x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Mini - I have everything crossed for you... as we all say again and again it only takes 1

I just got my first blood results back and I have high TNFa levels... they are supposed to be between 13.2 and 30.6 and mine are 38.8. I think I'll be doing the same as Pinpin and having Humira.... Rest of my tests are back yet. This is the result I didn't want... wanted an easy to change one  

x


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Just a quick one as heading out but great news Mini, really pleased for you.

Niccad - am glad you have found reason for your BFN, but know what you mean that you wanted an easy one to treat.  Hopefully what they do will work though.  Isn't it amazing the things our bodies do to the thing we want most in the world.  Hope your poo's have sorted themselves out.

Hi to everyone else, sorry for lack of personals.

Sleepy


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Good Evening,

Wow Mini, what a frantic few days for you! So happy that the egg collection went well, and glad at least one has made it to day 1. I am praying every moment that it carrys on strongly till tomorrow when it can be placed nice and warm in your womb, where you can nourish and nurture it! Fingers crossed that this time tomorrow you'll be PUPO! Perhaps it is a sign that noly one has made it. God is showing you that you need to give everything you've got to this little one and it is meant to be. Thinking of you x

Nic - Really sorry to hear about the pipework problem and also the blood result. Fingers crosed that this is the only problem and it can be treated ready for your next cycle. It would appear so many people have these problems, it really should be part of the diagnostic testing in my eyes. Yes it may cost money but they would save money by treating these things instead of having cycles that don't work, so they probably wouldn't be anyworse off. Hope your pipes sort themselves out soon. Perhaps it is a mixture of withdrawal from the meds and also stress, stress can do funny things to my bowels and I know I'm not alone. 

Hi to everyone else, going to post again later tonight. om train now going to see a friend in town x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Mini me - congrats on your little one and I     that he is busy getting strong right now waiting to be put back where it belongs tomorrow   Good luck with ET ! As Sarah said Jo got her BFP with 1 fertilised egg!  

Niccad - sorry to hear this hun, I completely understand where you're coming from   like you out of all the markers I didn't want this one to be a problem as it is known to be the difficult one to treat HOWEVER it is good news that you have now an explanation as to why things might not have worked the first time as high TNFa is known to cause implantation failure. Dr G will most likely recommend humira and if you decide to take it maybe 2 injections will do the trick (mine went from 50.4 down to 27 after 2 injections).
Good luck with the rest of the results  

Nicki - Good luck with the scan, I   that this nasty polyp goes away hun 

Hi to everyone else off to bad as very tired

Pinpin x


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Mini - will pray your one lil embaby grows nice and big and strong for tomorrow, also know someone who only had one fetilise but still got her dream BFP so good luck to you xx

Niccad - sorry your results weren't what you wanted but at least you can move on to the next stage now xx

Well yet again short and sweet and yet again due to another headache, its def not my BP tho as at 16 week check up at MW yesterday it was 62/92. Heard lil ones HB which was so fab and everything is going as it should be


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi everyone!

I'm back!

Once again well done to Mini on her little embie, hope it is nice a warm where it belongs tomorrow! 

Som - Glad everything is going well. Headaches are sometimes just one of those things in pregnancy but I hope it wears off very soon. Maybe you are tired and need to take it a bit easier. And make sure you are well nourished. If there is anything I can help with then just PM me, I check on hear most days so can reply quite quickly.  

Pinpin - 2 days! Yippee!!!  You must be so excited, and if anything like me nervous too. Seems to coming up quickly for you and as I'm just behind you it should be going quick for me too but feels like it is dragging the last couple of days. Trying to break it into nice bitesize chunks, by the time I am back at work on Monday it'll only be five days of pill left, and then DR, then only 10 days till Stims and off work for 3 and half weeks.  if you aren't back on before saturday. I primed my sniffing device last night  screwed on the medicine and got it ready to make sure it works. I didn't want to get to next Saturday and realise it doesn't work and the unit is closed or something  that sort of thing usually happens to me (and thought it would be OK as has a life of 5 weeks once opened, couldn't help but have a play! )

Sleepy and Sarah - Good to see you still lurking 

Niccad - As before I hope it all goes well soon, things can only get better!  

Nicki - Monday is not too far away, I go back to work on Monday and it feels like it is coming round far to quickly  Before you know it you'll be Stimming and having EC and PUPO     fingers crossed for you.

Grimmy - hope you are well and not too nervous of the cycle - how long are you on the pill for?

Kezza - Guess you are in sunny Spain now  hope the witch doesn't arrive and you are BFP when you get back! Hope you remembered to pack the pill just in case tho!

Sharny - Hope AF has arrived and you are feeling better 

Hi to anyone I've missed.

I'm still feeling pretty relaxed after my holiday and not talking about IF much at the moment. Not because I feel I shouldn't, but because I don't feel the urge to. I've also stopped with the craziness of feeling I have to do everything that everyone else does, like I'm ticking off another box or something. I figured I should just do what I feel comfrotable with, and the stress of feeling I HAVE to do sometihng because it is good for fertility outweighs any benefit I will get from it.

Also went to my Mind/Body course last night which is proving to be fantastic. Made a great 'buddy' out of it too. I'm learning to nourish and nuture myself instead of just going through every day on autopilot and avoiding anything that challenges me. I do relaxation twice a day and mini meditation at different stages, as well as PMA and it really seems to have helped get my spirits up. I'm still not overly optimistic about treatment working, but I think that is more self preservation in that if I allow myself to get my hopes up and I fail, I will have further to fall. But with all other aspects I have good PMA and I firmly beleive I am doing the right thing by at least giving it a go. 

DH and I have also decided that we are going to have 3 treatment cycles all in all (whether they are all ICSI, or Frozen ET or DI I am yet to find out). If we don't get pregnant by the third try we are going to draw a line under it and opt for a childless future. I hope this doesn't disappoint or hurt anyone, but for us, we cannot run the risk of carrying the stress of treatment or adoption in 10 years times. I want to enjoy my life without feeling it is on hold, and for us as a couple having a firm line which we do not cross is useful. Has anyone else made a similar decision? Or do you all think I'm slightly crazy now? 

Other than that not much to add, getting measured for bras at the weekend with my newly pregnant friend, as it would appear I have gone from a B to at least a D, they are HUMUNGOUS!  I have piled on the pounds from the pill, have headaches, have nausea, and generally feel physically like poo! Also have thrush (sorry TMI) which isn't being helped by my new found love of all things sweet and sticky! Other than that feeling great! 

Lots of love and   to all

SillyBillyMe


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey SillyBilly

A flying visit but read your post about 3 cycles in total and wanted to comment.  DH and I decided right at the start of our journey that we also would limit ourselves to three IVF cycles.  We did one IVF privately which resulted in a very early mmc, then waited nearly 9 months for our NHS cycle at QM which was a bfn.  We were then advised to try a FET without any medication which I'm not sure I believed would work but we went with it and AF arrived 4 days later  .  So that was our three treatments.  After a long and frank discussion we decided we weren't ready to give up and that as FETs are so much less invasive and we had so many frosties, we would amend our original plan to three IVF cycles.  We then went on to have a medicated FET - bfn, our third full IVF also bfn before trying a FET using the frosties from our first ever cycle and getting our bfp!

Had this one not worked I don't honestly believe that we would have called it a day but I think we would have stuck to our guns and not had another full IVF but we lucky enough to get enough frosties to have FETs which I didn't find as tough on my body.

God, I'm rambling aren't I?!!  What I'm trying to say is that I think it's a really good idea to have a plan but I think you need to reassess it as you go along and do what feels right at the time.  I felt reallly stressed 'cos I wasn't ready to stop when we'd made the plan and I felt sure dh wouldn't want to continue... It took a while for us to admit to each other that we wanted a baby enough to continue despite what we'd said.

Hope what I'm trying to say makes sense?!!

Good for you doing the Mind/Body Course - JustP who used to post on here went on it and said she found it an enormous help.  If you can keep as calm about everything as you are now then I'm sure you'll have your BFP in no time at all   

Mini, hope you haven't posted 'cos you're on your way to the Bridge for ET.  

Hi everyone else.

Take care and speak soon.

Sarah x


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Silly - once more I'm so impressed by your attitude towards all of this and really hope you get your BFP. I find it hard to comment on any of your predicaments as I was lucky enough that my BFP came after first treatment, altho due to our financial situation me and OH had no plans to continue past the two full NHS cycles we were given. But thats not to say we wouldn't have raised the money to for FET, but thats all ifs. What I'm saying is you do whats right for you xxx

Mini - hoping the ET is going on as I type


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Mini - just a quick one to say that I'm thinking of you. Hope that it's going well  
Nic x


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hi girls, 

Just to let you know we're home from The Bridge and I am now PUPO!!!!!!  

Our little 6 cell embryo was only a 1-2 grade (3 being the highest so below average) but the consultant told us not to take that to heart as things can develop and change very quickly. I suppose the fact that it isn't a super-duper top quality embryo has helped me to stay grounded, this cycle has been a rough ride from the start so I can't allow myself to expect too much, I'm just really pleased that we made it to the end of the treatment... it's in the hands of mother nature now so what will be will be. 


Now for the dreaded ... I feel quite relaxed about it at the moment but I'm sure it's only a matter of time before I go   

I promise to pop back later and do personals but I didn't sleep a wink last night so I have to go catch up on some zzzzzz's, before I do...

Nicki – How did you get on today? I've been thinking of you xxxxx

Lots of love, 
Mini xxxxxxx


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Evyerone, 

Just bookmarking, i am still here just lurking and waiting for my treatment to start. 

Congrats Mini on being PUPO!!

xx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Mini - yeay for being PUPO


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Congrats on being PUPO Mini - Yippee!! You've been through so much so must be over the moon to get to this stage. I'm so happy for you. How are you planning to spend the next 2 weeks 

Nicky - how are you doing hon?

Hello everyone else.... Hope that you all have great weekends x


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Mini - Well done!  What a great way to start the weekend, being PUPO!  How was the E/T?  Just think, you're just a few weeks away from your BFP 

Silly - Thinking of you, it's good to have a game plan, but still ok to change the goal posts if you need to (IYKWIM) 

AFM - A bit confusing really at the clinic today.  Had another scan & although it's looking as though the Polyp could be disappearing it's difficult to tell whilst I have AF, so going back Wednesday to see for sure.  Doc thinks it'll still be there though.  My womb lining is still over 5mm (after 36 days OCP & nearly 5 weeks sniffing!), so they've definitely cancelled this cycle. 

If by next Wednesday there's no sign of the Polyp then I can start again D/Ring with the Suprecur by injection on day 21 of this cycle.  
This is the least likely outcome though, so I'm probably going to have to arrange with my consultant to have the Polyp removed.  The really annoying thing about this is that I'll then have to wait for AF to arrive after the op before starting the cycle again (with Suprecur injections), nurse said as they are so busy it could be December/New Year before they can fit me in! 

I completely understand how busy they are but after having done months of the pill & D/R (unsuccessfully) it was the last thing I wanted to hear!  We've decided though that there's no point going privately, as we'd still have to wait months to be restart so will go down the NHS route.
The nurse was lovely though, saying not to be discouraged as each cycle is different for every woman (as Mini knows only too well !).  She said to draw a line under this cycle & move on to the next.  Bizarrely the Doctor noticed I'm just about to ovulate!  Shows how I really haven't responded to the spray.  Unfortunately there's no chance of me getting a BFP as I've had the Provera .

Anyway sorry about the rant!
Hope you all have lovely weekends, it'll be my first drug free one in months!
Nicki xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey guys

Hope you are well well.

Big congrats to mini on being PUPO - my friend in another forum only got 2 lower grade embies from her 2nd IVF... she's now 12 weeks so FX it works for you too   

Not much going on with me - plodding along awaiting our appt and i have my bloods next week for HIV and Hep etc....onwards and upwards and not long to wait xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Mini me - congrats on the PUPO. I have my fingers crossed for you and can't imagine what the 2ww will be like!!

Thanks everyone else for your kind welcoming words and advice. All super useful! I've managed to get a couple of really useful books out of the local library and I'm reading up on the whole IVF process and what it entails.  I'm sure I'll have much more specific questions once the treatment starts which, fingers crossed, should be after Christmas.

I'll keep reading everyone elses posts until my next appointment in early November, and would really like to meet everyone if you guys do decide to meet up soon xx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Hope you had a lovely weekend.  Sorry just flying visit again, not very good at this lately.

Mini - just want to say congrats on being PUPO. Hope the 2WW isn't too bad already!  Will PM you.

Will promise to be back during the week for personals.

sleepy x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Ola!! Just back from Espana! So a quicky. 

Well done Mini on your PUPO!!! 

I'll catch up tomorrow with the rest of the news and post back then. 

x
ps AF came whilst I was away so no BFP for me!!!


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi girlies- started the pill today so I'm on my way for cycle number 2!

Nicki- I'm sure it will come really quickly- I was hoping that you would be restarting in the next month or so- then we would be cycle buddies. 

Niccad- how did today go?

Hi everyone else!!

Pinpin- when is your down reg appointment? 

Kezzababes x


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Evening girlies,

Mini- Hows the two week wait going, hope ur not driving urself  yet x
Niccard- Although not the results u wanted, at least u have pin pointed them and have that reason as to 'why' x
Nicki- Hope ur next scan goes well and the polyp has gone, i know its hard all these bloody hurdles getting in the way x
Rosh- Hope the tests are all plan sailing and u can get that ball rolling, one step closer x
Bella- Oh the waiting game, so much fun   we also have our next appointment at QM in november and hoping to start our cycle in dec-jan time   x
Kezz- Glad u had fab holiday oh just seen u started the pill too  , shame about the bfn, we all do still hope it will magically happen huni- onwards and upwards  

Hey to everyone else  

Well, i've had an eventful last few days, woke up tuesday night in agony on my right side thought was just where AF was due and my body getting back to normal since op, continued for several days with sharp stabbing pains on my right side.
Called my gp- who told me they had no appointments  
Ended up sitting at A&E thursday where i had several scans and blood tests where they found i have an infection 
They think my right tube may have become infected since they drained it 2 mth ago so was not impressed that i couldn't have my few glasses of wine while watching x-factor at the weekend due to having anti biotics!! 
Hopefully will clear up and we can continue without having to have another lap.

Apart from that just plodding along waiting for our next appointment 
Sharny x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Sharny. What time is your appointment on 2nd November? I've got my DR on that date-9.30am. Maybe see you there?


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Our appointment is not till  3pm- which bloody well means 3.30-4pm knowing that place!
Hope all goes well for you this cycle huni    
Sharny x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello lovelies

Mini me - Congrats on being PUPO!   I hope you're having a restful 2ww taking care of that little embryo   How are you doing?

Sharny - sorry to hear you've had this infection. Time will fly and before you know it you'll be starting Tx  

Kezza - this is it girl you are onto your 2nd cycle now you've started taking the pill   My DR scan is next week on Wednesday the 30/09

Rosh - God luck with the blood tests this week. You'll be cycling soon too hun.

Niccad - good luck for your appointment on wednesday

Bellaboo - I hope the books are good and don't hesitate to recommend some if they're good  

Nicki - enjoy the your month off the drugs and hope that nasty polyp will come out soon one way or another so you can be back onto the Tx

I'm on my 3rd day of DR, started the suprecur sniffing on saturday. I hate the after taste of this drug   so having to eat a biscuit every time I do it to get rid of the taste   I don't know if it's a side effect but my (.) (.) seem to be getting even bigger than when I was on the pill... from a B when off drugs to a D!!! So far no sign of AF although I'm supposed to have a bleed before my DR scan I think, anyone have any idea when AF should arrive? I took my last pill on saturday...  

Also been thinking about having accu before and after ET (if we get to that stage   ) I think I might have it even though I hate needles I should be able to handle it for 2 sessions.

Hi to everyone else   I hope you're all well.

Pinpin x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Pinpin- my AF came about 5 days after I stopped taking the pill and it was finished in plenty of time for the DR scan. I remember the horrible taste of the sniffer- yukl!!! But you do get used to it and somehow it becomes eaiser when you start Stimming. Well it did for me. My (.)(.)'s didn't get bigger though (good job as I'm already a 32E!!)

Starting my detox tomorrow. And got my 2nd session with my acupuncturist so starting out well!!!


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Kezza - wait 'til you're pg in a couple of months!  My boobs went from a 32E and I'm now a 34GG at 17 weeks!! 

PinPin - I have a fab acupuncturist in St Margarets called Hilary Haynes.  Either google her or pm me and I'll forward her details to you.  Her needles don't hurt.

Mini - hope the 2ww isn't driving you too nuts yet?  Keep up the PMA and do lots of relaxing pampering type stuff       

Have everything crossed for everyone that a whole heap of BFPs are on their way     

Speak soon.

Sarah x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Pinpin- I use Hilary Haynes too. Seeing her this afternoon. I think she recommends that you have a course of treatment not just two but you can call her to ask.


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hey everyone, 

How are we all doing? Sorry I haven't been around for a few days but I've been reading lots and thinking of you all... 

Nic – I think it was your follow-up at QM's yesterday... how did it go hun? Did you talk to them about Dr G's findings? And your feelings on the Pill? I hope you got some answers and a plan on how and when to move forward 

Som – How are the headaches? Sorry you've not been feeling great, hopefully thing's will start to get easier soon. 

Silly – Your post about your decision to stick to three go's has really got me thinking, I think it is good to have a plan and DH and I had a similar conversation when we were first referred for ICSI but I'm not really sure how I feel about it now. It does work first time for some but I've learnt that for most it takes a few goes to work out how our bodies are going to respond. If I don't get a BFP this time I feel at least we can go into our third cycle with two comparative treatments to discuss and analyze... I don't think I would be able to just give it one more go now that we are armed with all this new knowledge – I guess our goal posts have just moved! Anyway I've got a good feeling that thing's will work out for you sweetie, like I said it does work first time for some   

Kezza – Welcome back from Spain hun, hope you are feeling all relaxed and refreshed ready to get started with round two. Good luck with the detox. 

Sleepy – Thanks for your message lovely. 

Nicky – I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow, fingers crossed the polyp has gone and you aren't delayed too much. 

Sharny – Poor you with your infection, I hope the antibiotics do the trick and you get to have your glass of wine in front of this weeks X-Factor! 

PinPin – WoooooooooooooHooooooooooooooo things are really moving for you now (and I'm not just talking about your (.)(.)'s!) Congratulations on stating down-regging, wishing you a smooth and successful cycle sweetie. The sniffs do taste disgusting hey, I like your biscuit strategy though, good plan. It took about 5 days for my AF to arrive after stopping the OCP, good luck  

Rosh – Not long for you now, there's going to be a real flurry of activity on here soon, fingers crossed for lots of BFP's!!!! 

SarahTM – Keep lurking, your support is really appreciated, thanks hun xx

BellaBoo – Hope you are doing okay. I'm definitely up for a get together soon. 

Well my little one is six days old today so hopefully it will be thinking about snuggling in and implanting soon (pleeeeeeeeaaase) feels like it's going to be an important couple of days. I've been feeling ok so far apart from a massive wobble on Saturday but I think that was just exhaustion after all the excitement the week before, luckily I had an acupuncture appointment booked and felt much better after that... in fact it relaxed me so much I ended up sleeping for the rest of the weekend.

Just the usual symptoms of tummy twinges (from egg collection?) and tiredness (from the bottom bombs?) Oooo and awful wind just to make the whole process even less romantic (TMI) 

I'm not going too mad yet, in fact I'm really enjoying the down time away from work. I'm dreading next week more as I'm back at work and I know I'm going to be totally distracted. 

Anyway better go, my mum's coming up from Brighton to meet me for lunch today. 

Lots of love, 
Mini xxxxxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Mini- I've got a really good feeling for you honey. I so wish it works for you after all the pressure you have had to get this far. 
Enjoy your lunch with your Mum. Day 1 of the detox involves fasting so I won't eating until tomorrow morning!!! Not sure I'll make it to lunchtime!!!


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Thank you Kezza  

Wow, no eating 'til tomorrow, I'm not sure I'd make it to mid-morning, good luck! 

xxxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Mini – I hope that you have your feet up and are indulging in some good movies. Have a lovely time with your mum today. Have complete sympathy and understanding over the wind! Praying that your little embie is snuggling in today… 

Som – how are the headaches? Hopefully gone..

Silly – only a few days left and sniffing can begin… all moving along really quickly – YEAH – bring on the chemical taste!!  

Nicky – how are you doing? You’ve been through such a hard time and I really feel for you. Has AF arrived yet Praying that the mysterious polpy disappears with it. Really odd how the same protocol could have such a different effect and that you’re ovulating!? 

Rosh – how’s the weight loss going? Not long to wait now until your appointment – 2 weeks tomorrow will come round really quickly 

Kezza – I’ll PM you. Welcome back from holidays and YIPPEE for starting again. It’s all come around really fast!! What detox are you doing?

Sharny – what a nightmare! I can’t believe your GP was so rubbish. Fingers crossed that you don’t have to have another lap and the antibiotics do the trick. Good luck on the 2nd Nov

Pinpin – your DH must be in shock over the double D’s!! Are you getting any other side effects from the sniffing. I hope not. What’s happening with your work & when are you going to be ‘working from home’ from? Also keen to ask you about the other treatment you’re having from DrG… I’m really unsure about it all…. Would love to meet up for a coffee, sorry – I meant herbal tea of course, to talk through it all…. I started AF 2 days after I stopped the pill I think, but I was spotting the entire pill time so I thought AF was about to come most of the time…. I think it’s supposed to come 7 days after you stop officially. I would recommend ET before and after. Really relaxed me & made the whole experience so much easier.

Hi to Lauralou, Grimmy, Bellaboo, Sleepy, Sarah TM and anyone I’ve missed 

As for me – well I had my follow up appointment at QM yesterday. Saw the doctor (can anyone tell me his name – I’ve forgotten). He was really lovely and went through everything in detail. I did have a cry – but only because he was talking about our embryos and then said ‘well here’s how they looked when they went in’ and showed me a picture of 2 embryos. I, of course, thought it was actually a pic of our embryos and got really upset… He then apologized and said that it was just a generic picture and not our embryos. I felt SO stupid!!  Anyhow – he ended up by saying it was ‘one of those things’. I told him about the immune testing and he seemed to actually know quite a lot about TH1/TH2 ratios and NK cells. What he did say was that the numbers change dependant on the day of the month though and he’s really anti humira (no surprise there then). He wants me to do a natural FET next (without the immune stuff) and then will help with immune stuff if it doesn’t work. (He’s ex Lister so will go more down the steroid route I think, but said he’d happily work alongside any private stuff we decide on). 
What I didn’t realize is that we get another fresh cycle and FET through the NHS as we’re Surrey PCT. I had no clue… He didn’t want to do another fresh go first and said that we’d have to wait until Jan anyhow…. Whereas FET we can start whichever month we want as we only have to book in one scan….. I’m confused about what to do, but seeing the immune guy tomorrow so will discuss with him as well…. If we go for FET I guess we’d have ET around 6th Nov (if they thaw??!!!)… Oh, and I told them about  my reaction to the pill and they said next fresh cycle I won’t have to go on it. They were really nice about it which completely threw me as I was ready for a fight…  


Nic xxx (sorry - that was a long one)


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Nic- fascinating. Seems like you had a good session. Was he the big black doctor (Dr Abul?)? 
I think you should get on and have the FET. If it works then you won't have to go through any of it again. It is doesn't then you can start a fresh one in January anyway. 
Up to you but that is what I would do. 

ps don't worry I cried at my follow up appointment. I'm sure they are used to it. 


Lets have a meet up girlies!!! How about 1 month today- 22nd October? I guess Kingston area suits all best but happy for suggestions.


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

22nd Oct works for me


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Yay! Me too, 22nd October it is. I will either be into my two week wait or very close to it ) Kingston suits me, won't be too far if I've only just had EC which is due on 19th all being well x will post in bit when I get home, it has been rather a long night!


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Good to see a nice flurry of activity on here after a quiet weekend! Although quiet is good, generally means not too many problems! 

Niccad - Glad appointment went well and you didn't have to put up a fight regarding the pill. I think I'll say the same if I get a BFN this time, as the pill has made me feel rather peculiar! Also great news on the funding. I only get one fresh cycle with Kingston PCT. Thats it. Nothing else. So annoying  It would be good for you to do the FET while you are waiting for the next fresh cycle, who knows you might not need it   I hope you decide on what to do and what is best for you.

Kezza - Sorry about AF arriving   but      on starting your second cycle! You must be so pleased to be back on the cycle wagon again, seems to be a lot of us now, hopefully we can bring a string of BFP to the thread! Don't like the sound of your detox, I love my food, even more so since being on the pill, I daren't stand on the scales!

Mini - So happy for you that you are PUPO and that little one is six days old. I hope it is making itself nice and comfortable in its big cosy duvet you have ready and waiting for it   When is your test day? Fingers crossed for the start of some BFP! Heaven knows we are due one on hear! I'm   god will bless us all soon and this will be the luckiest thread on the site!

Sharny -  So sorry to hear about the infection, I hope it doesn't set you back too much. And you have much more willpower than me, I would have sooooooo had a glass of wine despite the antibiotics  hope you feel better soon.

Pinpin -     on starting DR! I'm right behind you! Thanks for the biscuit tip, any excuse I say! 

Bellaboo - It would appear we are meeting on 22nd October, thanks to Kezza being the only one pulling her finger out! My attempt at arranging was a bit lousy!  I'm glad you have found the thread a help. This really is a lovely thread with everyone being so personal and I feel we all know each other fairly well. Also some of the other threads can be a bit daunting what with some many people posting. You post one night and the next day you have four pages to get thru! Hope you can come to our little meet up  

Nicki - Hope and   that the polyp has gone somewhere else, it is not wanted, I've told it to go away for you, hope you heard me shouting!

Rosh - Not long now till your appointment. Hope all goes well and you get what you have been waiting for!

Som and SarahTM - Thanks for your feedback on my comment on limiting my number of cycles. This is just the way I feel at the moment, I don't know if those feelings will change when I've dones three cycles and still not pregnant, maybe my goalposts will move a little. I'm not in the best position to pay for treatment, what with working on the NHS myself and DH working on the railways, we earn a rather modest salary. Saying that I am not going to change a job we love just to get more money either! I have a letter drafted ready to send to Kingston PCT if this cycle fails requesting for a second cycle based on NICE guidelines and me working for NHS blah blah blah, and will definately wait for the outcome of that before going on to start a sceond fresh cycle. I'm sure we would definately raise the cash for FET and will definately use up any embryos I have before calling it a day. Wouldn't want to waste the dear little things!

My pretty butterfly is nearing the end of it's ticker and I am sooooooo excited. It's like I'm waiting for Christmas to arrive and I'm five years old again! What times did everyone take their sniffing drugs? I was thinking of 7am, 1pm, and 7pm. Does this sound ok? Also I suffer with a blocked up nose in the evening, and was wondering if anyone has ever taken the drug up one nostril and suffer any real bad nasal irritation. Don't want a sore nose now, needs to be up to the job  Spoke to QM's who said if I have any real problems when I start over the weekend I should call the emergancy number, but would feel bad ringing for a blocked nose. They also said they can put me on injections, but don't want any more than I need! Guess I'll see how it goes.

Went bra shopping at the weekend and I've gone of three bloody bra sizes! I'm now a 36DD whereas I used to be a 34B   Never EVER had (.Y.) this big. And choosing a bra is so difficult. I'm used to getting nice fancy little bras, and the ones I have now seem so big. Also as I'm not sure whether it will last beyond the weekend when I DR I didn't want to spend too much money. After tantrums, tears and sweating in the M and S changing rooms, I resorted to just buying some comfy bras for £9.50 and getting on with it. My friend told me buck my ideas up and get over it! She was right though, big (.Y.) are the least of my worries!

Still feeling positive about life and getting on with the treatment. Really excited that things are moving on and really can't believe that after 3.5 years we are doing this. We have been waiting for what seems like an eternity to get here, and now I'm wondering why I would get so upset waiting. Feels like I didn't have to wait now, although it was very different at the time. The only thing I can't quite muster myself up to do though, is get excited about the possibility of having a BFP. I have tried telling myself, yes it will work, we can do this, and things of the like, but something is stopping beleiving that it really could work and I could be pregnant in 6 or 7 weeks time. It doesn't get me down tho. I don't walk around all positive, but I'm not constantly thinking that it isn't going to work. I'm not really thinking anything about the final outcome, just excited to be moving on to each next step. Maybe the final outcome emotions willl come when I'm PUPO   when the testing is the next step. Can't really thinking beyond sniffing at the moment.

Right, I think I have waffled long enough

Lots of love and   to all

SillyBillyMe x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Silly- I felt exactly like that so you are normal (well if I am then you are!!) In fact you made me cry alittle bit as I remember feeling like that. Take everyday as it comes and don't worry about the next stage. B4 you know it you will be PUPO and wondering how you are going to fill your 2ww. Then hopefully you will be BFP. 

We do need our luck to change ladies as we haven't had a BFP for ages!!!


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

quick one - Silly - you can still sniff with a blocked nose as the spray will still go up into the tiny blood vessels in your nose. It doesn't need to get to a certain spot to work or anything - just as long as it doesn't all dribble straight back out (although I remember mine did a bit one day)...
x


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello all
Not been on here for ages as I've been waiting patiently for tomorrow to arrive - got our first appt with the doctor at QM. Feeling very negative about everything as at the scan the nurse thought a fibroid might have returned. So waiting for bad news before we've even started. It doesn't help that my sister has recently had a baby and my brother in law is now expecting too. Why does it seem that everyone I see is pregnant? Finding things very difficult to deal with and I'm not sure why. I just wish we could get started but we're not even on the list yet. 
All we can do is wait. I'll let you know how it all goes tomorrow.
x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Scaruh,

No harm in feeling the way you do. We have all been there at one stage or another. I've been very up and down through this journey, at one point I very nearly walked away.

It never gets any easy seeing the people you know and care about seemingly getting pregnant with no problems, a real mix of emotions, pain, jealousy, greif and then happiness for them. 

I firmly believe that we get dealt these challenges in life for a reason. And I remember at one point (when my younger brother was extremely ill at christmas) that there are also many other important things in this life, although it can be very hard to see sometimes. Life is full of joy everyday, and don't let that joy slip away and the infertility issues take over. That doesn't mean that we don't all wobble from time to time.

One day it will hit you, that although this is extremely important, it can't ruin your life. We are all so very lucky to have the life and good health we all have, wonderful families, and children in the family that fill our lives with joy (even if it brings up very painful emotions at times). Every time someone announces they are pregnant I go into myself, have a good cry, usually get a bit drunk, and then unfortunately we just get on with it. Then the happiness for that person kicks in and makes it all better.

I was once in a position where EVERY time I went to QM's they gave us bad news. I remember every appointment thinking they can't give us any more bad news, then BAM! they did! But the bad news does end eventually and then you start moving forward with treatment and it all seems like a distant memory. Keep positive, the mind is a very powerful tool!

Will be thinking of you tomorrow and hope they at least put you on waiting list while sorting other things and treatment etc.

Lots of love and hugs

SillyBillyMe x

P.S. Kezza - sorry i made you cry, felt i needed to get it off my chest though, feel much better now! Don't think we realise what sensitive creatures we are. I really do feel this is your turn this time

Nic - thanks for the advice, now I understand it a bit better I won't worry x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

can peeps let me know times they 'sniffed'? thanks x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Don't worry Silly I'm just emotional as just started the pill and not eating!!! Although I'm close to caving in and having a biscuit or two. 
I sniffed around 8am, 1pm, and 6pm. But you can do it at any time spaced out through out the day and you don't have to do it the same time everyday. You'll get used to it petal. 
I did (and have done this time) a tick sheet so I know I've done it. So days of the week/s down the side and across the top the task (so pill, sniff 1, sniff 2, sniff 3, injection, pessary). It helps me to remember what I'm doing at what stage. 

Hi Scaruh- Silly said it all. And better than I could. We support eachother on here and nearly every week somebody has a wobble. Normally it is me!!! Early in october I'm going to a formal dinner with my DH and 2 other couples. Both of which are pregnant. One was IVF at the same time as my first go (it worked for her and not for me) So I completely get the "everyone is pregnant" thing and "its not fair!"
Your turn will be here before you know it. I've been on the list for just under a year and I've just started my 2nd cycle. So it'll be here before you know it. Good luck for tomorrow. You never know they might give you some indicative dates tomorrow and then you'll have something to aim for. 

Hi everyone else!!! I thought when I have some time at the weekend that I would write a list of us all and what stage we are at. I get so confused so I don't write my personals. Good idea?


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Nic - great that yesterday went well even if you did have a little cry, but completely understandable.  If it’s the same guy I saw, Dr Abul, he was great and is very good friends with Dr Thum in the Lister who did me (also immune specialist) so you’d be in good hands.  Go and see Dr G and you could always do immune treatment without telling QM, how are they going to know?!

Silly - big hug, sorry you’re feeling a little low but you deserve to have down time every so often, try to get the positiveness back and keep looking forward to the fact that you will be PUPO in next few weeks!  I sniffed at 7am and 7pm daily, suited for work, Sat and Sun was usually 8am though.

Scaruh - always seems to be the way that everyone is pg and of course they probably had no problems at all!  When is your apt to go on the list?

Kezza - go have a biscuit!!  We did used to have a list somewhere way back if you can find it.

BTW I can do the 22nd but don't want to be insensitive for all of you going through tx.

SD x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

SD- we all want you there- don't we girls. Gives us hopes that it works for some people!!!


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Good evening my lovelies,

Kezza & Sarah - thanks for telling me about the accup lady - could one of you pm me her contact details. I haven't decided yet weather to have it done but want to keep my options open  

Kezza - I admire your will hun with the detox! Like Silliebillie I love food too much to not eat any crap, plus I have decided to go for the relaxed approach with regards to eating what I fancy and have a glass of wine if i want one   Ok for me for a meet up on 22/10 providing I am not in full on depression brought on by either an impending BFN or an already confirmed one   Not very optimistic I know but can't help it.

Sarah - i'm very glad that you are still lurking and please keep on posting. It's important that the lovely ladies who have gone on to get pregnant share their experiences with those trying to get there. It helps me greatly to remind that there is the potential of a positive outcome. You have had such a tough journey and got there in the end   It would be lovely to see you at the meet up if you fancy coming.

Mini me - glad you are not going   and hope you had a lovely lunch with your mum. I like your attitude and hope I will be the same in my 2ww and enjoying the time off from work. Good luck going back into work next week and hope work helps keep you mind off without being too stressful.

Sleepy - of course we want you to be at the meet up, please come we need you there !  

Nic - Fab news for the FET !! I had no idea we were entitled to this on surrey PCT (provided we have frosties of course...) Good luck for your appt with Dr G tomorrow.  I've PMed you re-meeting up for a herbal tea to discuss immunes would be lovely. So far the only really obvious side effect of the suprecur is the swollen/sore (.y.) I do feel generally tired but not sure if this is a side effect or just exhausted from working too hard. I'm working from home week commencing 5th Oct and then I'm actually off sick the for 2 weeks from EC going back to work on 28/10. My boss is being very understanding and although he is worried about me being away all that time at the busiest time he wants me to be 100% on the Tx and is hiring a consultant to cover for me in the 2 weeks i will be off, that consultant happens to be one of my best friends! 
How's your bowels BTW? Better I hope  

Silly - Oh I so could have written some of the things you said earlier. It doesn't get any easier, I have now been sniffing for 4 days and go from feeling positive to negative all the time. I don't want to allow myself to believe it could work as i think my body is not baby friendly    I just think being pregnant just isn't something that will ever happen to me despite my best efforts. Like I was born to get all the crap things and no the good ones  

Scaruh - good luck for tomorrow hun. I hope it goes well and no fibroid   Hopefully you will be walking away with a good idea of when you will be having your treatment.

Nicki - I so hope that polyp disappears  

I'm plodding along with my sniffing and awaiting for AF to show up. I do the sniffing the times that were written on my sheet (i.e. 8am, 3pm and 10pm).

Pinpin x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

AF dance for Pinpin! Hope it comes soon. When I was waiting for mine, Kezza said to have some sex and go for a run, and it worked!  Much to my DH delight!

Sleepy - You should definately come, seeing people with the outcome we all desire gives us the strength to continue.

Kezza - How is you first day of food again today. Hope you have made some wise decisions and you didn't break yesterday!

Nic - Thanks for the PM, it has helped me to decide!

Thanks to peeps for their info on sniffing. I've decided to sniff at 7am, 2pm, and 9pm, and have all the reminders already set on my phone! Sooooooo excited  

Took a day off work today. I have had headaches pretty much every day sine going on the pill, and have had a constant on since I went back to work on Monday. Last night it turned to migraine and today it is still hanging around. And my right eye is twitchy too! I did leave for work but felt so rotten I turned back, almost passed out at the end of my road! Went back to bed and although I feel a bit better now I still have this flaming headache  and getting a bit fed up. Paracetamol and Nurofen aren't doing the trick. I wondered if anyone has any tricks up there sleeves?

Lots of love and  

SillyBillyMe


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey girls 

Just got back from QM's & the Polyps still there   It's tiny but needs sorting out as Polyps & IVF just don't mix so am going to have to have a Hystercostomy.  This is soooooooooooo frustrating but obviously I want to give myself the best chance of a BFP so it needs to go!  QM's can't fit us in till January time so have decided to go the NHS route to have the op, seems silly to spend all that money & still have to wait to restart treatment.  So looking on the bright side we've saved ourselves £1000!

I was a bit worried about delaying due to my age (39, Gulp!) but my AMH levels (something to do with egg reserve) are in the normal range so nurse said not to start worrying just yet!  Also they've agreed to me NOT having to use the ocp next time (bled all way through last time for 36 days) & also to use Buserelin injections rather than the spray as I didn't D/R at all last time - although this could have been due to having a Polyp...

I was really ****** off about it a few weeks ago, but now my sensible head has started telling me it just wasn't meant to be & hopefully when treatment restarts in a few month it'll be a doddle which could only result in a BFP   (really hope so anyway!)

Will hopefully be getting rid of Mr Big Bad Nasty Polyp sometime in November.

How is everyone else doing?

Silly - Hope your headache goes soon.  Stay away from the computer! (& drink lots too) 

Pinpin - Hope Sillys AF dance works for you 

Scaruh - How did your appointment go today?  I was there at 11.15 & saw quite a few other girls waiting today.  Were you one of them?! 

Niccad - Any more thoughts on FET?  Do Surrey pay for these as well as the fresh cycles?  How many frosties did you get? 

Mini Me - Hope your doing ok on the horrible 2ww.  So much for us being cycle buddies eh!  

Kezza - Good idea about the progress board, I'm really bad about remembering where everyone is in their treatment. Looking like I'm going to be the last one to start now! 

Really hope to be able to make the meet up on Oct 22nd but will have to let you know.  My Mum's having a knee replacement operation on the 20th, so may be visiting her that evening! 

Love to everyone!
Nicki x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Silly- you poor thing. I hate getting migraines. What about sex and a run again, maybe that will clear it?!!! Or maybe a long walk in the fresh air. Have you tried going for a massage? 

Nikki- that is a shame. I was really hoping that they would say it had gone and you could start again straight away. But put it this way, you can enjoy xmas without being in the midst of your treatment or being BFP!! 

I'm still on my detox. I had some fruit and nuts last night because I couldn't bear not having anything. And then I've had nothing but fruit and nuts today. No caffeine for a week, no chocolate for 5 days. Doing really well!!! I can have some veg tomorrow so I'm excited about a tofu stirfry or a baked potato with ratatouille. Sad I know!!! Then fish on friday, and some meat on saturday and sunday. Then I'm going to go back to normal on Monday as I've got a leaving party at work and I'm away from home for the night so too difficult. 

Keep the responses coming ref 22nd and I'll collate a list.


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello all, thanks for your words of support.
Appointment went ok today, apart from the fact we had a minor crash on our way there which didn't really help things! I'm now booked in to have a laporoscopy on 22nd Dec for investigations on my tubes, if they find they are useless they will clip them at the same time. I was expecting that in all my negativeness so thats fine. As for my fibroid, it is miniscule (3mm compared to the whopper of 15cm I had last time) So that doesn't seem anything to worry about. They said they would put me on the list once my tubes were ok. So its another step forward, just another 3 months to wait. 
So feeling much better about things, thank you x


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Silly - Am still getting stinkin headaches/miagraines too nothing IMO really helps am afraid. Although I do find while I'm washing my hair in the shower it feels better, but only lasts in the shower. Am contemplating trying those cooling patches you can stick on your forehead though. Hope it goes soon tho cos they are horrid! Have a doc appt on Friday to try and get to the bottom of them.

Kezza - hope the detox makes you feel better and does the trick this cycle xx Will let you know about 22nd, with these headaches am not up to much atm, and thats a busy week for me. 

Nicki - sorry it wasn't the best news today, but good your looking at it positivley. I really hope this is the solution for you though  

Scaruh - hate that waiting around, but agin like nicki good that you have a plan to move forward. Sorry to hear about the crash hope your well xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Evening girls,

Hope you're all well, sorry this is gonna be a flying visit as I'm so tired and like Kezza I've got to say that I'm finding it hard to keep up with who's who and where if that makes any sense!!     I'd love to make the 22nd of Oct but that exactly a week from my due date and I also don't want to be insensitive to anyone   Kingston is also good for me, that's where we had our first meet up with Liz, Sarah, Tanya and Lou if one of the oldies remember? Car park was easy but I can't remember the name of the pub to save my life right now: help............  

Nicki70 sorry it wasn't great news but I'm sure it won't be too long before you get that BFP   

Mini everything's crossed for you hun and I'm very impressed on how calm you sound   thinking of you  

Pinpin,  

Hello and big   to everyone and loads of babydust   

A very scared Sam     (I think it's just hit me #3's about to arrive and I've done nothing apart from buying a car and a double pram  )


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello!

Silly - the dancing monkeys has worked, your little dance did the trick as AF turned up about 2 hours after you posted !   I had two very painful episodes of cramping today though  
Only 3 days until you start DR hun, this time next week your AF will be here too 

Kezza - I hope today wasn't too bad on just fruits and nuts. Enjoy the veggies tomorrow   Thank you for your PM with Hilary's details although the timings of her holidays I may have to find somewhere else. We'll see...

Scaruh - glad it went better than you thought (sorry to hera about the crash on the way there though that sucks  ). I hope the lap will go well in Dec and they'll fix everything then so you can have maximum chances of getting a BFP hun  

Som - sorry to hear you are still getting those headaches hun. It's all for the good cause though and I hope your little one is developing well  

Nicki - sorry to hear the polyp is still there hun   They'll take it out soon though and fab news that you won't have to go on the OCP next time that will reduce the length of the cycle. Roll on January babe!  

Samia - I hope you will come to the meet up, you are NOT insensitive and the pregnant lovelies on here should not be feeling bad about it for the meet ups. I hope everyone else feels the same because the reason we are all here is to give nature a push to finally get pregnant therefore we need the inspiration of those who have got there to keep us going. Also I want to finally get to meet you after all this time talking on here!   Your only valid excuse would be if baby arrives early   I hope your bag is ready now just in case   

Like I said my AF turned up and 2 very very painful cramping today that lasted about 1-2 minutes each, I had to fold myself into two in the ladies at one point  , very unusual for me, I can only remember this happening once to me before last year! I usually get the dull ache and mild/medium cramping. I didn't want to take any pain killers as I'm already taking enough stuff as it is! 
Anyway... Now waiting for DR scan - 6 days to go now!
I had a wobble tonight - DH was telling how much he feels the pressure especially with having to tell work he'd need to be late/away several times over the next few weeks. He wants to come to each scan with me and says that this is the priority not work. I cried because I feel this is all my fault and i'm sad that he is feeling the pressure so much. I'm sooo scared it will not work and that the cycle will end with massive disappointment pain and holes in our hearts  

Sorry to be so negative, like many of us I have never been pregnant before, QM can't explain why and we went private to find the immunes issues so I am convinced that my body cannot make a baby no matter how hard i try to fight nature  

Love to all

Pinpin x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Sorry Niccad I forgot to ask how did it go today with Dr G?
x


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hey everyone, 

Hope you are all okay on this lovely sunny Thursday. 

Kezza – Can you put me on the list for the 22nd October, I'd love to come along... thanks for organising things.  

Nicki – Hun I'm sorry that you've got to wait and have the polyp removed, how totally and utterly frustrating  at least you can go forward without the worry that it will flare up again. Make sure you plan lots of nice things to make the next few months go by quickly 

Scarch – Same for you sweetie, the 22nd December will be here before you know it (there is already Christmas stuff in the shops!) I hope you weren't hurt in your crash  

Pinpin – Yippee for AF behaving herself and arriving on time, now you're all set for your scan next week  You are in a better position than ever to get pregnant sweetie, you can do it    

Samia & Sleepy – Please come to the get together, you are our light at the end of the tunnel. 

Silly – I hope you are feeling better my love, I find the only thing that works for me is to go to bed in a dark room with something cold over my eyes. I can totally relate to what you said about not being about to envisage a BFP... in fact the idea of it brings more tears to my eyes than the thought of a BFN (is that weird? ) When we first started TTC I used to think about what our baby would be like and what kind of parents we would be all the time, now I find it really hard to imagine. That said I had a really vivid dream last night that I was in labour, I was terrified because DH was held up at work!! I think that might be more to do with the fact that DH hasn't really been around much to look after me this week as he's been working really long hours  but I felt really weird when I woke up. 

Nic – I think it's only natural to have a little blub at follow-up appointments, it sounds like you got some good answers though and you have a few options which is fantastic, I hope your appointment with Dr G went well and he helps you decide which way to go.

Well I'm sorry to say that the 2WW loopyness has started to set in today...      

I had lots of twinges in my left hand side last night and have been googling 'implantation pains', 'implantation twinges', 'implantation cramps' etc etc ever since!!!!!!! I'm thinking because it's just one side it might just be a healing ovary?? No spotting but I've started knicker checking and staring at the Clearblue Digital I found in my drawer, aaaarrrghh it's way to early to start all this nonsense! One minute I feel quite positive and the next I'm doing lots of sums trying to work out how quickly we can get the money together to try again! Help me........... 

I think I need to go find something productive to do! 

Lots of love, 
Mini xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

I have to say that it was the smallest crash ever, but I was so worried about the hospital in the car, then we bumped into another car and it took my mind off all the worry. So no, no one is hurt, apart from my husband's pride! And probably our no claims bonus. 
Anyway, I'll keep reading all your news, probably won't be posting much for a while as I wait for the next step to happen. Good luck all x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello my lovelies!

Scaruh - Glad no one was hurt and hope your no claims bonus dosen't taking too much of a beating! Glad you are on the road forward now, and although it can seem tough never getting dates when you go, at least you are doing something to make your first time the best chance you have. Good to give it everything than a half hearted try.

Mini - I would be going mad by now if I were you. I'm going loopy already let alone in the two week wait. I;m glad everyone understands my feelings about the end result. I have a good feeling about you this time. You little embie made to to ET against the odds, as it was at one point, and still managed to be put some where nice safe. Hope those pains are lovely implantation pains.

Pinpin - glad my dance worked for you, I did dance pretty hard and I'm glad to be off use. Gives me a guideline now too, I should get my AF around next wednesday then! Sorry about the cramping and your DH feeling it a bit. Don't feel bad or anything, we all have to go thru the motions of this, and it is not one persons fault or the other. We all work as couples and never see it as I can't have children or HE cant have children. Its always WE! And DR G will have made your body baby friendly by now. Even those of us seemingly without any problems may not be baby friendly. I don't know if I can get pregnant or not as I have never even had a sniff of pregnancy. They tell us it is male factor and I'm ok, but without all of the test how the hell do they know!

Sam - Don't be scared, you'll be fine! Number three is usually a breeze!

Kezza - well done on the detox

Nicki - sorry to here that nasty polyp is still there, but at least you can move onwards now and make a good go of it next time!

AFM - the headache has miraculous dissappeared! Well almost! My head feels a little fuzzy but lovely in comparison of recent days! And only two days left woohoo!!!

SillyBillyMe x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

hi girlies. When you meet up in August, where did you meet? Harts Boatyard? Did you have to reserve a table? 
Would that be ok for the 22nd October?


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Kezza - thanks hun.  Great admiration on the detox, couldn’t do that! Yeh, we met in Hart’s Boatyard, I was meant to book a table and didn’t bother cos thought we would have no problem, but of course when we went up they couldn’t take us, so it is worth booking a table. They served us in the bar which was fine, just not very comfy with low table.  Go for the fish and chips!!!!

Pinpin - thanks too. By the way I use same acupuncturist as Kezza and Sarah, she is very good and believe she helped me get my BFP.  Am glad AF arrived.  Poor DH, they really get the brunt of our emotions and hard for them cause they feel a bit useless.  I usually went for my scans during tx on my own as too hard for DH to take time off.  He came to the 1st one and then I was on my own.  It was fine, lots of people on their own too.  He was there for EC and ET though!!

Sillybilly - thanks.  Sorry you have such a headache, no tricks, usually drugs do the trick, what about a massage?!  Maybe it’s gone cos we are all wishing it away for you!!!!

Nicki - sorry to hear polyp has to go, but you are right to give yourself the best chance.  And don’t let your age worry you, if you AMH is good you have plenty of time.

Scaruh - glad you have a plan for December, so will you be able to start tx early in the new year?  Glad crash wasn't too bad.

Somnium - how are you doing?

Sam - great news you are nearly there, if I go, you should too, never got to meet you at last meet ups, I never made the first one and then you couldn’t make the last one.  I’ve met Tanya and Liz though, maybe they’ll come too ?  Was it Hart’s Boatyard you met?

Mini - sorry the loopiness has set in.  If it’s worth anything and helps get that PMA back, I had pains in my left hand side and as it turns out that’s where baby implanted!!  So stay positive.     Stay away from the pee sticks!!!

Hi to everyone else, SD xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Thanks for your lovely messages    Would love to meet you all.  I've met with some of the girls in Kingston (which I have to say is very handy), Ewell(even handier  ) and in Thames Ditton (not so handy for me  ) but I wouldn't want to say let's meet here and then I'm the only one who can't make it     Normally can't do thursdays but as got plenty of notice will ask dh to swap his tennis session for me    but as I said being a week from due date you never know.........  So arrange and I will let you know nearer the time.  Sarah (the other lurker ) I'm sure could tell you what was the name of the pub we met in Kingston   

Hope you're all well   

Sam


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi everyone... My attempt at where we all are.... Sorry if I missed anyone out or if I've got the info wrong. Butterfly - if you're lurking I was very tempted to add you on here!!! Hope that you're well....



MiniMe OTD 2nd Oct - 1 embie snuggled in
Pinpin 1st IVF/ICSI - DR on 19th Sept. Baseline scan 30th Sept
Sillybilly 1st ICSI - DR 26th Sept. Baseline scan 7th Oct
Grimmy 1st IVF/ICSI - DR 10th Oct.
Kezza 2nd IVF/ICSI - DR 22nd Oct. Baseline scan 2nd Nov

*Waiting for treatment / tests*
Niccad Natural FET cycle starts end Oct 
Bella filla IVF 2009 - Oct/Nov
Rosh75 QM appointment - 7th October 2009 @ 1.30pm
Sharny QM appointment 2nd Nov to discuss start cycle
Bellaboo IVF starting late 2009 / early 2010
Scaruh Laporoscopy on 22nd Dec
Nicky70 2nd ICSI cancelled. Hystercostomy needed. Cycle Jan 2010?
LauraLou82	Waiting for treatment to start
Domenica Cycle #2 on hold as need knee and endo surgery
Caroline B	Review in 6 months
Vendabenda	5th round HPT due 29.09.09, Laparascopy 16.10.2009
Toffeecat	??	
Nicky0302	??

*Pregnant*
Somnium 17 weeks 1 day pg
SarahTM 17 weeks 6 days pg
Sleepy Dwarf	18 weeks 2 days pg
Wombly 23 weeks 6 days pg
Feline 20 24 weeks 2 days pg
Samia 35 weeks 1 day pg

Mini- i hope that you're doing well & are taking it easy. Back to work on Monday I guess... 
Pinpin - thanks so much for the PM - sorry to have not replied yet - things have been crazy at work this week & i've been back & forth to DrG to get the bupa stuff sorted
Silly - yayhey... sniffing starts tomorrow.... YIPPEE!!!

I had my follow up with DrG and have made a decision on what to do... doing all the stuff he's suggested like steroids, clexane (a blood thinner, even though i don't know if I have 'thick' blood), intralipids, IVIg, aspirin and gestone (progesterone) injections rather than pessaries... but not taking humira for this cycle... maybe for the next one. Guess I'll see if my levels come down on all the above. Also thinking of organising a private cycle at the same time & hoping that if frosties don't survive (which I'd find out about on day 17) then go straight to UCH on day 18 and try to start DR on day 21 (so that I'm still using the other immune stuff in my system). If that cycle doesn't work then I'll be booked in for QM for Feb.... Thoughts anyone

Love to all & have a great weekend... 
Nic xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

That sounds like a plan Nic!!! Bet you are excited!!! Fingers crossed we are on our 2ww together and then we can meet up for herbal tea and baby talk. 

Thanks for doing the planner- so much happening. x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey girls

I think the pub we met in was the White Hart which is at the foot of Kingston Bridge on the Hampton Wick side?  It has parking and is usually pretty quiet.  Might be worth a call though?  The other place we met was the Albany in Thames Ditton but I suppose it depends where everyone's coming from?  Kingston worked for us back then 'cos we had girls in Sunbury, Teddington and Shepperton and then girls the other side like Sam and Liz in Surbiton.

I should be able to make 22nd October if you'll have me?

I have my 21 week scan a few days before that so hopefully will be able to bring you a pic to show you what a bub looks like after so much trying?!!

Niccad - well done on the 'Hall of Fame' - so precise it must have taken you ages?  And glad you made a decision too.  I find the hardest thing is deciding!  To be honest I'm in the 'It's a numbers game' camp and decided I'd rather spend my money on more IVFs and FETs than on testing.  That's not to say there's not something in it but I think you've made the right decision about the Humira.  It's definitely controversial and worth a go or two without in my opinion.  By the way, isn't the doctor called Mr Kalu?  I could never remember his name and always used to call him Mr Magoo but it may be a different one now?!

Hey Sam, can't believe you're so close already!  Doesn't time fly?!!

Sleepy - glad to see you're doing well.

Silly - how exciting that your sniffing starts tomorrow - in just a few short weeks you'll be getting your BFP       

Mini Me - take my advice and stay busy!!  I have been through 6 x 2wws and believe me I've tried analysing, not analysing, lying in bed, running around like a loon, lying on the sofa, overeating the lot!  The only thing that seemed to keep me sane (and actually gave me a bfp) was when I decided to take things easy but kept busy doing nice things.  One day I went to a pick your own farm with a friend, we picked lots of veggies and then went home and cooked lovely, yummy things.  Another day I went shopping and lunched!  Another day I went to the cinema etc!  Make a list of all of your favourite things and try and do one a day - this will not only keep you feeling happy and relaxed but will also stop you obsessing and talking about 2ww constantly!  Before you know it OTD will be here and you'll be getting your bfp         

Pin Pin - don't worry about dh.  I'm sure you having a wobble made him feel involved and he's glad to be useful even if it's just in a supportive way?  Try to feel positive and calm.  I really hope that you're one of the lucky ones who gets pg 1st time (there are plenty of people who do, you know?) but however it works you need to breathe deeply, take it one step at a time and try not to think too much about the 'what ifs' 'cos that doesn't help you maintain your PMA!  Come on that bfp      

Somnium - interested to hear what the doc says about your headaches 'cos I'm also getting stinkers.  DH thinks it's 'cos I'm constantly yapping on the phone and hold it between my ear and my shoulder whilst typing on FF!!  (he might well be right but don't tell him I admitted it  )

Scaruh - sorry to hear about the delay but glad you have a plan formulated.  I had my second laparoscopy last year 'cos Ms Bevan was worried that one or both of my tubes had partially opened and were filling with fluid which was then secreting during tx and intoxicating the embryos.  She warned me that if she found that was the case she would clip my tubes.  Actually it turned out that wasn't the case and that both of my tubes had spill (miraculously as they were both blocked hence why I was referred for IVF) so was well worth doing just to find that out.  You'll then be able to start in the New Year and have a fabulous Xmas present next year!!      

Nicki70 - ditto what I said to Scaruh and well done for getting them to agree to your requirements.  I sniffed with my first IVF with QM and didn't downreg - they sort of told me this was unusual and then I came on here and found out that it hadn't worked for two or three of us (Samia included I think?) so they then gave me a Prostap injection and I refused to sniff after that.  And don't worry about your age - 1970 was a great year to be born in and you have a lovely birthday to look forward to next year (although hopefully without any alcohol?!)       You're as old as you feel and your egg reserve is showing that's still nice and young!!

Kezza - just a few more days of your detox to go!  Are you on the Spleen Qi diet that Hilary recommended?  I just couldn't do it - I bought the book and it made me stressed so I put it in the cupboard and never looked at it again!!  At least you're getting yourself in a good place for the next round (the successful round hopefully)   

Hey Rosh - how's the weight loss going?   You still killing yourself at the gym?    Not long to go now.

You still lurking Wombly?  If so hi, how are you!

And hello to anyone I've missed.

Nothing much to report from my end.  I'm not visibly pg yet but my jelly belly is getting a bit harder and rounder and I can't stop eating so I'm gonna be in trouble if I'm not careful!  Other than that just waiting (im)patiently for 21 week scan in 3.5 weeks!

Take care girls, enjoy the sunny weather and keep positive and happy everyone!!

Sarah x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Sarah. No I'm doing a basic detox. I looked at the spleen qi diet and it was difficult to do when you are on the road alot (no cold foods etc). Spoke to Hilary about this one and she said to go for it- something is better than nothing!!


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Happy Weekend Everyone   

Kezza - Glad the detox is going well and you haven't crumbled yet, nor had any crumble for that matter (I had crumble just the other night  ) Keep up the good work, you will feel great come next week! How are you finding the lovely pill so far this time around. How long do you need to take it for?

Sarah - Thanks for the PMA, heaven knows I need it! I relly hope I am just weeks away from my BFP too  Goes without saying! Just you wait, one morning you will wake up and you would have popped, most women do, suddenly they think...hmmmmm....where did this come from! Hope baby is nice and comfy!

Nic - Thanks for the bubbles! And for the PM  really very sweet. I hope the FET goes well, glad you now have a plan. Its not that long away now! Coming round really fast again for you  Thnaks for the list too, I've forgotten how many of us are on here actually, crumbs, soo many!!

Samia - Hope you can make the meet up. Will be great to meet those with 'bumps' to remind us why we are doing what seems like the craziest of things sometimes  That is of course if you haven't popped by then  I'm going to PM you in a mo. please read and let me know.

Sleepy - Head seems to be a bit better now. Either that or I'm just getting too used to them! Hope you and bubs are well. Let me know if you need any advice or anything 

Mini - Hope you and embie are all snuggly 

Hi to everyone else, sorry if I have missed any biggies!

                    

Can't wait to start sniffing tomorrow!!! Yeehah!!!! Now the time has come it seems to have gone so quickly, but when you are waiting for it it seems to take a lifetime. Very nervous, feel slightly nausueos when I think about it. Think it is just the anticipation  Feels like it is really happening now, before I know it I will be having my baseline scan and throwing javelins into my tum before I know it!

Lots of Love

SillyBillyMe x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Silly- throwing javelins into your stomach? Hey? Do you mean your injections? you do them in your leg!! 

Detox going well. not crumbled yet!!! desperate for a glass of wine has had a s**t day.


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Just a quickie as am off to lie on the sofa before this headache decides manifest its self! Went to doc today she thinks the headaches/miagraines are lack of sleep and light sensitivity related. She offered to sign me off for 2 weeks but as am off next week anyhoo I said not needed, but she left the offer open and said if I need it to phone and she'll do the note. Also prescribed me lots of paracetamol so saved some money there. I queried about taking it so much and has assured me there is no risk. She also said if they get worse she will refer me to obstetrician (sp?)

Hope everyone else is well, lots of    to every one xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies

Hope that you are all well - that the pregnancy ones are blossoming and the rest are waiting to bloom!  

Well i'm still killing myself in the gym, watching what i'm eating soooo carefully and the weight isn't budging.  I've been keeping an eye on cals, fat and protein/carbs and nothing is happening at all - i'm getting a bit stressed and worried what the clinic will say.  I've lost 2st and i'm not sitting on my fat  doing nothing but it's a bit soul destroying - our last appt in Feb was harsh as mum died the week before and the nurse told me to imagine i had a disease to help me lose weight!

Had my HIV bloods today - just not sure what the clinic will say - tell me to come back in 6 weeks? Or tell me to keep on and they will still book me in bearing in mind we won't be starting for 6-8 weeks??  What do you guys reckon?

Sorry to be a big hairy winge bag - bit stressed, missing my mum and it's all feeling a bit much   xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

hi guys!

i know this isn't the best time to ask, but just woken up in a bit of a panic!

do you breathe deeply when you sniff, or just breath normally sniffing a little to keep it up your nose. all the info says that it works on the capillaries in your nose so obv if i breathe too hard it would go into my lungs. is that right? my educated guess is to breathe normally but sniff enough to keep it in my nose and stop it running out!

obviously don't expect an answer now but if someone could let me know some time tomorrow that'd be great. i'll go with my instinct for the 7am one!

lots of love, i'm off back too bed! x


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Rosh - sorry the weight loss is going as you'd like but well done on the 2 stone thats really good  Try not to stress over the weight loss as it really wont help, maybe your body has just hit a point where its comfy? Do you mind if I ask what your BMI is?

Silly - I just breathed normally when sniffing. Hope the 7am went ok, you probably have a feel for it now youve done the first one anyhoo.


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Somnimum its 32 but was 38.  
I think i'm just so apprehensive about what they will say - i'm doing everything i could possibly do but it's like i have hit a plateau


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Oh Rosh poor you I started at 32 and thought that was hard enough so really sympathise. I lost 1 and half stone by doing step for 1/2 hour 5 days a week and just eating mega sensibly. I didnt this time but have kick started weight loss in the past with a weeks detox and found that reall helped. I must admit though when I hit 13 stone nothing else wanted to shift. Have you seen your doc? Mine was fab and refered me to one of the community nurses who had a special intrest in nutrician, I felt she really helped, and didn't feel as drastic as being refered to a dietician and better still was like a personal weight watchers scheme without all the hype and cost.


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi silly- I sniffed up a bit so that it wouldn't dribble back down. When I didn't it seemed to dribble back down. I don't it matters too much. What I did find useful was to hold the other nostril whilst doing one and then swapping if that makes sense. Then holding both for a few seconds. 

Rosh- detox is a good idea. I can send you mine if you are interested or look on the fertility souls website for various ones. 

Hi everyone else. Just got back from a friends leaving party lunch (he is a diplomat and they are going to Argentina for 4 years) There were four couples there- people who we have known for years but don't see that often. Mainly because they've got 6 children between them all between 3 and 1 month old!! One couple has had two in the two years since DH got married. It was really difficult for some reason. Felt like a spare part as I was the only woman there without a child hanging off my hip!!! So despite the detox I think I've earned something nice tonight- sod it. Not pregnant or breast feeding so going to have a glass of wine. 

xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

So gutted   October 22nd is the night of a big event that I'm in charge of so won't be able to come. Hopefully I might be able to do another one in the near future.

Rosh - really sorry to hear you're feeling down at the moment, but 2 stone is really amazing and you should be really pleased with yourself.  As you know I've got the opposite problem and have to put weight on. My friends seem to think it's a bit of a joke, but I'm actually really struggling and need to put on about 5lbs and my weight never changes no matter what I eat.  I'm an active person, so it's killing me sitting on the sofa eating chocolate!

Niccad - thanks very much for the account of where everyone is. Really useful for a newbie like me.

The books that I have found useful are The Complete Guide to IVF by Kate Brian and The Fertility Diet by Sarah Dobbyn.  The 1st book is the most useful, maybe not for someone who has been through IVF before, but is super useful for clearly explaining the stages to a 1st timer who knows nothing (like me).  The other book has been fairly useful, and I have adopted some of the tips, but I can't help feeling that when I was surounded by chav mothers the other day that they weren't drinking Himalayan Crystal Salt and mineral water for breakfast, as suggested in the book! Some of the tips are just too random for a normal person, but I have cut out soya and will try to cut down on tea.

I have been reading about 'soft' IVF and this is something that really interests me. I'm going to ask about this at QM at our appointment in November.  Has anyone else discussed this with QM or gone through a 'soft' cycle with QM? I'm very lucky to get it on the NHS and just wondered that if you really wanted the 'soft' option, if this was allowed?

Hope you all have a good week xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey up!

It's late and I need to go to bed but I can't as lil bro is keeping me awake! Grrrrrrr!

Day 1 of the sniffles went very well, despite always having one nostril or the other blocked up. Thanks to Som and Kezza for you advice, really helps to hear it from people who have been there and done it. I'm just really keen to get it right, but it is horrible because I guess you don't know you are doing it right unti you go for your baseline scan. I have visions of getting to the scan and I've taken it all wrong and my womb lining is thick, and ovaries close to ovulation! This treatment drives me a bit crazy!

I have basically sprayed the meds up my nose and sniffed lightly and haven't had any dribble back, which I am guessing is good. I have been sucking on fruity polos for a couple of minutes first to make my mouth sweet and  don't seems to have had too much of an aftertaste. i'm hoping that is because my trick with the polos has worked rather than not doing it right. Are you supposed to get a strong aftertaste or does it go off fairly easy. All these silly questions I should have asked before and now driving myself insane about!

Sorry for going on, just a bit panicky now it is all REALLY happening and really want to get it right so I have every chance.

Be back tomorrow (later today) for personals!

Lots of love and   to all

SillyBillyMe x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Morning everyone,

What a beautiful weekend weather wise hey   Dh and I are going to the Witterings later for a long walk on the beach.

Silly - I don't know if i am doing the sniffing right but now you have made me wonder whether i am or not   I have been spraying and then breath deeply for the past 8 days so that better have work or else I will find out on wednesday! I have been doing it the way I remembered Julie demonstrating. The more deeply i breath the less after taste i get but having said that I still get the after taste at least a litle bit but don't have cold so clear nostrils for me   Sorry I'm useless but it's the first time at DR for me too  

Bella - I know exactly what you mean with the struggle to put on the weight hun   Julie told me I have to put on some too as my BMI is slightly under the limit and I flippin can't. It doesn't seem to matter what I eat or how much. I hope Julie won't comment on this on wednesday because frankly there is nothing else I can do. Good luck with it babe. As for soft IVF sorry I can't help as I am more of the agressive IVF school   ! I'm sure someone will be along to answer that though.

Kezza - yay! I hope you enjoyed the glass of wine on Friday   Very son you too will have a baby hanging off your hip if not one hanging off each !   I had a glass of wine too yesetrday although had not had one for one week and probably won't be having one again now until either AF turns up or BFN or a more positive outcome but then that would mean no wine for a while...

Rosh - sorry you are feeling down   I think at times like this we all miss those significant others, I am sure your mum is watching over you hun   I miss my grandad sooo much and every night I pray to god and to him to help achieve our dream of a baby. As for the HIV test sorry but I'm not sure I understand your question well, if you asked whether you should bring these with you  at your appt then yes you do or maybe your GP can have them sent to QM? That's what mine did.

Somnium - sorry the headaches are still there   it sounds like the doc is confident that you can keep popping the paracetamol hun so go for this and i hope it works 

Sarah - I can't wait to see a pic of your little one at the meet up - do you think he/she will have your gorgeous hair    Will you be wanting to find out the sex or keeping it a surprise?

Niccad - well done on the listing ! I am glad you have made a decision, well done I know it's not easy   Sarah is right Humira is controversial hence I struggled to decide, lots of girls get BFPs without it as the rest of the treatment can help bring the TNFa down so no worries. I PMed you back also.

Mini me - how are you doing? Sending you lots and lots of    

As for me I can't quite believe now that we're having our baseline scan on wednesday at 9.15am then off to Dr G to get my prescription for the stuff that Niccad listed. 
Now going to get some croissants and pain au chocolat for breakfast and then going to wake up DH and get ready for our escapade to the seaside. Have a good day all  

Lots of love to all

Pinpin x


----------



## Butterfly123 (May 11, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Niccad is right, I am still lurking and reading posts daily to keep up with the progress you are all making  

Apologies for not posting but wasn't sure if I could  .  Although Niccad did point out that in doing so, it might prove   for some of you on here.

Some of you may or may not remember that I was due to be cycle buddies with Niccad back in May / June.  Well I waited impatiently for AF to arrive so I could start the pill, only to find that I had fallen pregnant.  It was a total surprise as we had been trying for two and a half years with no success.  I'm sure it was being booked in for treatment and resigning myself to the fact that it was never going to happen for us again naturally that did it.

So those family and friends that say "just relax", "try not to think about it too much" (it grates me to say it cause it annoyed me so much) were actually right !!  

Some of us do have physical hindrances but I truly believe now that alot of it must be psychological too.  As much as we think we're relaxed and all chilled out, ttc naturally or through tx, you can't always been in control of your feelings.

I am now 16 weeks pregnant and all seems to be going ok.  Although as you know, we always find something else to worry about.  For me it was treatment and now its whether everything is progressing ok.  I'll feel alot more reassured when I can feel it moving.

Anyway I'm hoping that this does help some of you ... it can happen when you least expect it and for those that need a little help along the way too!!    In a way I did, it took me to spend the money on the drugs (as I was going private) to finally fall ... must have been the thought of paying out  

Love and luck to all of you ttc and going through tx.  I'm sure we will all get there in the end     

Niccad - I am happy to be added to the stats list if everyone else is and thank you for the prompt to post on here ...  

I will keep reading everyday ... oh and regularly blowing you all some bubbles xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Butterfly that is such wonderful news!!!  I'm over the moon for you and very pleased you didn't have to go through a cycle to get that elusive BFP!  

I have to say, i have 2 close friends who were told they needed IVF and just as they were due to start treatment they fell pregnant.  It's those little stories that give you hope - and there is nothing wrong with a little bit of hope!

Have a wonderful pregnancy


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Well done Butterfly its always fab to hear those kinda stories huggles xx

Well headed for the coast today as the weather was good had a wonder along the see front at Worthing, not the biggest or most exciting place but we like it  Had an ice cream and then drove on to Littlehampton for Sausage & Chips. The four legged baby loved it and is now toatally pooped! Nice chilled day out and another headache free day wohoo.

Pinpin hope you enjoyed the Witterings  Oh and now you mention Pain au chocolat am gonna have to go get some tommorow, the local farm shop do some frozen ones you just defrost over night and bake there delish.

Silly - sounds like your doing ok with the sniffing, personaly I never noticed the taste, but hey any excuse for fruity polos is good hehe.


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Sorry Pinpin, didn't mean to worry you. I'm sure you are sniffing just fine, and I probably am too. I'm sure as long as the srug gets in your system it wouldn't really matter by what technique.

I feel like the tables have been completely turned. I am constantly reassuring clients that everything will be ok, and they are doing everything well blah blah blah, and now it's me who needs it!

Thanks everyone for your reassurances. I've managed to have have six successful sniffs with none dribbling back despite a either one or both nostrils being blocked. The Vicks has come in very handy! And I don't know if it is too soon, but I had an odd five minutes earlier of feeling so hot and all my chest and face went bright red, and that was just sitting on the sofa watching strictly on catch up! I seeing it a good sign, never felt anything like that before ) now I know what my mum was moaning about all those times!

I have become a lot calmer and positive since yesterday, I feel like I'm actually doing something productive and seem to have my va va voom back, which I'm delighted about. I felt so in limbo with the pill. I think we have all felt the same huh?

Sorry for no personals but I fancy a me moment! ;o)

Will defo be on tomorrow for a round up!

Thinking of you all, always

SillyBillyMe x


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello girls, hope everyone had a fab weekend 

Silly - I'm sure you're sniffing just right   I didn't really get the bad taste in my mouth (most of the time anyway).  I've sniffed twice now, both times did exactly the same thing in each nostril.  1st ivf everything was fine at my baseline scan & was able to start stimms.  2nd time after doing exactly the same thing my womb lining was way too thick & I had a few follicles!   Now I know the reason for this is having a polyp, sort of out of my control.  You will be fine!  Some people have to sniff for an extra week but not so often now as we all take the ocp to help D/R. 

Pinpin - Good luck with your baseline scan on Wednesday.  Don't forget to take along the Menopur! 

Kezza - How's the detox going?  Do you feel any better?

Mini - How are you doing?  Hope being back at work takes your mind off things during the last bit of your 2ww.   for your BFP 

Rosh - How are you?  So sorry to hear you lost your Mum recently.  So difficult for you.  I'm sure she's sending you lots of love & strength. 

Bellaboo -  I'm very interested in the idea of soft ivf too.  Have read a few things about it, just not sure if most clinics offer it.  I may too look into if my next cycle doesn't work.

Hope everyone's well!  Sorry to anyone I've missed. 

I'm just waiting patiently to hopefully get an appointment this week for my Hysteroscopy operation so I can ring QM's with the date & they can pencil me in.  Everything takes so long!

Love Nicki xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi everyone. I've finished the detox. Feel much better!!! 

Nothing to report from this end. Didn't get a chance to book a restaurant for 22nd so keep the responses coming.


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Morning ladies

Sorry I've not been on here for a while - busy at work and then away for a long weekend with my girlfriends (we stayed at a lovely cottage in the Peak District and spent Sunday at a fantastic Spa getting pampered and eating far too much!).

Niccad - thanks for the update on everyones treatment.  I find it so hard to remember where everyone is up to so this is great.

Pinpin - I hope the DRing has been going well and that your Baseline scan tomorrow means that you can start stimming - wow, bot long for you now!

Silly - Sounds like the sniffing is going OK - have your headaches stopped now you've got to this stage?

Kezza & LauraLou - How the OCP going?  I've not suffered any side effects from taking it, so I hope the same goes for you - not too long now until DR starts for us all!

Nicky70 - FX that you get the polyps sorted out and can move on with TX.  As SarahTM said, you're as old as you feel - It's the big 40 for me this year, but I'm staying positive and hoping that I get my BFP just beforehand!  If not, at least I'm in the system so can continue with NHS treatment until I'm 40.5!


I have put the 22nd October in my diary, so assuming that work doesn;t butt in and stop me I'll be at the meet up if that's OK?  I'd love to put names to faces (that way I may remember who's at what stage better too!).  Anywhere suits me, I'm in Walton-on-Thames.

Better go - been off work since Thursday and got lots of catching up to do.
Grimmy


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi girlies, 

After spending last week detoxing I restarted the toxing by having far too much to drink last night!!! It was a friends leaving party from our office and I stayed at hers so we stayed up talking until 2 and had to be the office for 9 this morning. I feel yuk!!! Just eaten a bag of frazzles and 2 chocolate biscuits to try and feel better. 

Grimmy- no the OCP didn't affect me last time and fingers crossed i'm not this time either. (.)(.)'s haven't changed and feeling generally very good. Last time I was really moody (had a lot of stress at work last time) but this time nothing so don't mind being on it. Acunpuncture seems to have helped. 

Anyway feeling very relaxed about this time. Got a plan to take 2 weeks off (EC, ET and 10 of the 14 2ww) and going to email my boss with 2 weeks to go and say I've got to have a medical procedure and I'll be off recouping for 10 days!! 

Its nearly october so I'll soon be able to say that I could be BFP next month!!! 

Pinpin- let us know how you get on tomorrow.

Niccad- got a date to start the FET yet?

bye for now


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Kezza - My next AF is due around 23rd Oct so guess I'll start FET then. It's really simple with QM - just have to phone them on day 1 & book a scan for day 10. Then phone the Bridge when I get a smiley face on my ovulation test & in 3 days later for ET (if they survive   ). So guess that means I could be having ET around 9th Nov...
Loving the fact that a serious retox has started  

Pinpin - good luck tomorrow. Will be thinking of you at 9:15am &   that you leave having had your first injection. Also would love to know the exact plan with DrG and dates etc. Sent you a PM too...

Hi to everyone else on this sunny Tuesday 
Nic xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Fantastic Nic- We are sort of cycle buddies as my ET is around 16th November.  

Mini- any symptoms? how is it going?

Thinking of you for this week- you must be knicker checking by now


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi All,

OMG!, I didn't realise I'd been AWOL for so long until i read this

Pregnant
Somnium      17 weeks 1 day pg
SarahTM      17 weeks 6 days pg
Sleepy Dwarf  18 weeks 2 days pg
Wombly      23 weeks 6 days pg
Feline 20      24 weeks 2 days pg
Samia      35 weeks 1 day pg


    Ladies , how fantastic to see all my cycle buddies doing so well, how are you all?

I'm getting ready for number 7 so popped along for some PMA and I now have it in buckets.


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Evening!

Sorry I've not been on properly for a while, been mega busy! Finish work next tuesday and off for nearly four weeks, soooooooooooo will probably be on every day to excess!

Just a quicky to say good luck to Pinpin for your baseline scan tomorrow, thinking of you. Praying you will start stims tomorrow. Right behind you, my scan next wednesday argh!

Thinking of you all x


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi girls 

Well, I've been lucky enough to get a date for my Hysteroscopy to have the polyp removed for October 29th!  
Am chuffed to get a date through so quickly on the NHS as I was originally told it would be a 9/10 week wait!  Spoke to Julie at QM yesterday & I have an appointment with them on November 17th to discuss the results of the operation & then I will be booked in to start ivf right away.  Yippee!   So E/C will be in early January now, so I guess we'll be having a quieter & more sober Christmas!

Kezza - October 22nd is a No from me unfortunately, would love to meet up but too complicated as my Mum's having an operation.  Hope to be able to make it next time!

Mini - How are you doing?  As Kezza said you must be knicker checking by now! 

Love to everyone
Nicki xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi Ladies 

I do pop on and read how you are all doing from time to time

Jack Good luck with number 7  

Sam I hope you are doing well xx

Pin pin Good luck at the baseline scan   

Sending lots of      to you all xx

Tanya x


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Hope you are doing ok, sorry for not posting, just busy with school and tired in the evenings.

Well nice to hear from our previous posters Tanya and Butterfly, time to come and say hello all you other lurkers.  Liz (Margot and Jerry) how you doing with the lovely Ellis, am sure some of the girls here would love to hear from you too.

Tanya - how is Jess?

How is everyone else, Minime - hope you are not going too mad.

SD xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

Nicki - so glad that you got an appointment for the hysteroscopy this quickly, it sounds like you will be back onto your cycle very soon indeed !  

Mini me - how are you doing? I   for some good news for you friday     I can't imagine how you must be feeling at this stage - very nervous I imagine. I hope so much that you get your BFP hun  

Jack - good to hear from you and great news that you are back and starting your next cycle soon  

Butterfly - wonderful news hun and glad that you managed to avoid the Tx  

Tanya -   lovely to hear from you - thank you for thinking of me. Little Jess looks sooo cute on the picture. How are you?

Kezza - Love that you went from detox to intox overnight   I'm sure you detox will have done you some good though

Niccad - I hope you'll have a lovely holiday and will forget about it all for while it's good to just get away from time to time   I will PM you with the details of the immune protocol

Sillybillie - thank you for your good luck message hun   - no long until you're on the stimms now - i'm glad to report that the sniffing has worked for me! I think that I am taking it in quite deep breath I have to say, not all directly to the lungs but so that none of it runs back down my nostrils and it tends to run more down my throat if anything hence the aftertaste. I hope this makes sense and doesn't confuse you because I'm sure you're doing it right. In one week you will have received you first stimms injection !  

My baseline scan this morning went well and I was given my first stimms injection! It was Katie who I had never met and she wasn't very talkative at all but she did say that it looked good and I was ready to start. She then gave me and DH a tutorial on how to use the injection pen. She also said that they were putting me on 150iu, the lowest does apparently, she wasn't too sure why but she said this is due my 'young" age and maybe weight or something else?? My DH is going away to Italy for work tomorrow am until Friday night so my friend will be doing the injection instead as I can't face putting a needle in my own body I will be sat there for hours on with sweaty palms and raised heart beat, I'm such a woss!  

I then went to my appt with Dr G who gave me my prescription for the other meds I'll be taking for the immune side of things. He said the 150iu are adequate as I have a good AMH (good egg reserve apparently).

Next steps for me now are LIT (transfusion of DH blood into me - something to do with immunes) next tuesday 6th october and next scan to see how many follies on Wednesday 7th october.

Blow me some bubbles for some good eggs !

Hi to everyone else SarahTM, Sleepy, Somnium , Rosh, Buuterfly, Bella  , Liz

Pinpin xx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

A real quickie as I'm pooped!!

Just wanted to tell you that I texted Liz and Joy56 and they're both gonna try and make 22nd so we can have a bit of a catch up and you can pick our brains (if you don't mind so many pg women that is?).

PinPin - congrats on starting your stimms - not long 'til your bfp now!!

Hi Tanya.  How's Jessica?

Jack - I was 7 times lucky so have everything x'd for you...

Hi to everyone else.  I need my bed badly so apologies for everyone I didn't mention.

Speak soon.

Sarah x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Just a quick one... 

Pinpin... YIPPEE for starting stims. 150 menophur is down to weight, age and FSH and sounds about right. Good luck for doing the first one yourself tomorrow... I found the mixing to be the hardest part as I was always worried about leaving any in the vial. The actual injecting, because of the pen, was quite easy. 

Minime - how are you getting on. I got your bubbles to 333 as requested so hope this brings you luck... are you sure you don't fancy 377? You've gone quiet but I'm not surprised. Please let us know how you're getting on. I'll be in the air most of tomorrow so won't be able to log on but I'll be thinking of you and    for you

Silly - good luck for next Wednesday...

Hello to everyone else and to all the people I didn't have on the list I put together... sorry. Butterfly - so glad that you posted  

Nic xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey up all!

I snuck away early but ssshhhhhh................... 

Pinpin -   Great news that your baseline scan was good and that you have started stimming, all seems to be going very VERY well for you, lets hope it is the shape of things to come  I'm sure you'll be fine doing the injections, I kind of think that the benefits far outweight the cons and so we will pluck up the courage to be fine. I've had a practice with a the needle, syringe, and a touch of saline and can say I didn't find it all that bad. And that was without the pen! I was able to put the needle in and plunge, so I think I might just be alright! Hope your next scan goes as well as the cycle already has 

Niccad - Thanks for the good luck message  and really glad you have your dates for the FET. Really rooting for you   

Sarah - Glad some of the others can make it too looking forward to meeting you all 

Mini - Thinking of you  

Sleepy - Don't work too hard! 

Nicki -   Fab news on the date to have the polyp removed, so quick, you'll be back on the cycle wagon it no time!!

Kezza -  Almost peed myself on reading about the intox! Well done girl!

Hi to everyone else. Big hugs! 

Been DR'ing now for 5/6 days (and got the hang of it now ), and feeling much better than when I was on the pill. The headaches are still there but NOWHERE near as bad, and only last for a little while. Sleep tends to get rid of them. AF arrived yesterday  (but really very light, hardly worth mentioning, seems to be more today), and my boobs are still huge  The only real side effect I am getting now tho is strange dry eyes............  it comes about 15 minutes after I've sniffed and lasts about 30 minutes. Beginning to think I'm a freak! Saying that it is going really very fast and looking forward to my scan next wednesday. Really hoping all is well and I can stay right behind Pinpin.

I keep imagining these hurdles that are going to slap me in the face at each step to stop me moving on with the next step. I still can't beleive I am this far in, and each day hopefully getting closer to my dream   feels like someone is going to take it away from me. I'm counting on your guys to kick their butts if they even dare try take it away!  Saying that I am far more positive now than I have been throughout the whole experience, and I truly believe it is because I am doing something more proactive now, instead of limboing on the pill. I hate that thing! Soo excited about next week I could scream!     (Plus the fact that I finish work on Tuesday for four weeks, YIPPEE!)

Lots of love and  

SillyBillyMe x


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hey everyone, 

Sorry I've not been around this week, I've been reading on my phone everyday but while I was off work my company moved offices and my desk is now in full view of everyone making cheeky daytime posts a bit more difficult! 

There is another reason I've been keeping a low profile, I gave into the pee sticks way to early... in fact I've been testing all week and every single one has been a very definite BFN 

I will test again tomorrow but I know what it will say, I've already planned on having a BIG bottle of wine tomorrow night! 

I have no words for how I feel right now and even if I did I'd probably be in a different mindset before I'd even finished typing, I'm all over the place! I'm not sure where or how to find the strength to go through this again but I know I will because I definitely haven't got the strength to stop!  

I'm sorry for the miserable me post girls, I'm thinking of you all and cannot thank you all enough for being there for me 

Come on Pinpin and Silly lets get some BFP's   

Thank you for the bubbles Nic, I definitely want to stay on 333 now, I'm hoping it will be third time lucky for me 

Lots of love, 
Mini xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Oops just noticed I'm on 334 bubbles but that kinda works because I reeeeeally want to be pregnant before my next birthday when I will be 34 so 334 is perfect, thanks girls. I will change my signature now. 

Mini xx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh MiniMe - am really sorry to hear that, still holding out until tomorrow but think you know really don't you.  Can't imagine how you're feeling, well I can really, I suppose same as I did after no. 2.  The only thing I felt was that there was something else wrong for it not to have worked 2nd time, know it's a numbers game but follow your gut instinct, may be time to look at getting immunes done.  Have you thought about it?

But for the moment if tomorrow is a definite BFN (still   for a late implantation with late BFP) take time out and enjoy your weekend with DH.  Sending you big


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Mini me - I have PMed you hun   I am so sorry   334 will be YOUR lucky number

Hi to everyone else - my friend came over to do the injection now I'm knackered so need my bed.
Sorry no personals tonight just thinking about Mini and praying  for a change of luck with her testing tomorrow  

Pinpin xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Mini,

No words can express the pain we are all feeling for you. And we will keep everything crossed and pray that someone out there is shining down on you tomorrow. You have been incredibly strong throughout this cycle, an inspiration to me. I only wish I could handle the cycles ups and downs as well as you do. You have a warm and strong character and I know that one day you will be blessed as we all will with our ultimate dream of having a family.

Be praying for you in my dreams tonight honey.

Lots of love, and be strong, where there is a will there is a way, and you have the strength to carry on, I know you do,

SillySarah x


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Mini - so so sorry that it wasn;t better news this time.


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Mini - Am sorry to hear its looking like a BFN  Am holding out that last bit of hope for you that the pee sticks are wrong    Huggles xxx

Silly - Wow Uber positive vibes radiating off you, sorry to hear your still getting the headaches tho I can really sympathise. 

Pinpin - woohoo DR already hear not long now fingers, toes and eyes crossed for you (ok maybe not eyes lol)   

Well feeling good here, think the week off is working wonders, have had lots of sleep and no headaches  If they start up again when I go back to work on Monday, then I know its def the lighting!


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey guys

Hope that everyone is well.

Just popping in to say hi, our appt is next week at QM and i had been killing myself in the gym and doing weight watchers but i think stress was just blocking any hope of weightloss! so now i'm chilling..... work has been mental this week as well so really looking forward to this weekend!

Mini i'm so sorry that it's been a BFN so far... there is still hope so long as the witch stays away - big


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hello girls, 

Well today confirmed that it's definitely a  for us this time. Our follow-up appointment is on the 17th November which feels like ages away! Until then I'm going to be doing lots of research to find the best route for round three. I've ordered the 'Is your body baby friendly book' (thanks for the advice Sleepy & Pinpin) and signed us up to a couple of clinics open days... really don't know where to go next, The Woking Nuffield is nearest but there are others in London with much better stats  

Thanks again for all your support, you are all very special ladies 

Rosh – It sounds like you have been doing everything you can in preparation for your appointment next week, I'm sure QM's will be impressed with your efforts, I know I am! 

Som – I'm glad the break is doing you good, it sounds like your body has been telling you to take things a bit easier  

Hello everyone else, hope you all have lovely weekends planned... I'm off to enjoy a VERY large glass of wine 

Mini xxxxxxxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Mini, I'm so so sorry.  Take my advice and take some time to grieve, spend time with dh and just remember that it's a numbers game and next time is your 3rd time lucky go and will DEFINITELY work.

A good friend of mine had a bfn a couple of months ago and has now been using the hospital's counselling service as she felt a bit down in the dumps.  She said it's been really helpful.  I wish I'd taken advantage of it so maybe it's worth looking at?

Take care and big hugs  

Sarah x

P.S. Hi everyone.


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Mini, I'm so sorry hun and as Sarah well said it's a number game so take time some time out with dh enjoy the LARGE glass of wine (or 2  ) we're here if you need a rant   

Hello everybody  

Sam   

P.S: Silly thanks for the pm hun I've been so lazy (and busy) but will answer you over the week-end


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi All,

SaraTM, thanks hun, I thought you may have been but wasn't sure I'm so glad to hear you're doing so well, you guys have been giving me the inspiration to get though the next month, when you've been through as much as us it must be fantastic to have your scans and see your bump growing.  

Samia, how are you doing, are you still back at work, it must be difficult to juggle everything now?

Mini, I'm so sorry to hun,

Niccad, sounds like you may be dehydrated, dry eyes are a symptom.

Nicki, do polyps cause problems with IVF?, I've just had some removed but haven't had my follow up appt yet,  glad to hear you;ve got a plan in place I hated all the waiting.

I hope you all have alovely friday, I'm getting ready to my first stimms tonight, Number 7 has begun!


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Mini i'm so sorry it was a negative hun  
The book sounds like a great idea, quality time with DH and you'll be at your appt before you know it..... November doesn't sound so far away when you realise it's next month. xx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Mini - Aww lots of huggles coming to you, enjoy your glass as wine and have one for me. Stay strong and make sure you and DH look after each other xxx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Very quiet on here this weekend! Hope everyone is well!

Just popped on to see the action but there isn't any so guess we will all catch up in the week!

Lots of love to all xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

To echo Silly it's very quiet on here this weekend  

How's everyone?

Jack - you started your stimms 2 days after me so we're cycle buddies.  Silly is right behind also having her DR scan this wednesday to start stimms that day. Where are you having your cycle?

Mini - hope you are ok hun, I sent you a pm

Silly - how are you doing with the sniffing?  Bet you're all excited about the DR scan on Wednesday. What time will you be there? Mine is at 8.30am.

As for me we just did my fifth stimms injection tonight and awaiting scan on Wednesday. I'm getting slightly worried as can't feel a twinge in there so not sure many follies and wonder if the 150 dose is enough  
I remember lots of the girls who have been here before have mentioned the twinges and lower tummy disconfort quite early on in the stimms phase. I just don't know as not been here before and obviously hoping for the right number of eggs and of course not too few but not too many to avoid OHSS. Every step of the way is a hurdle and every step there is something else to worry about...  

Love to all 

Pinpin x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

So sorry Minime. Been thinking of you all weekend. Hope you enjoyed the wine and adjusting to life post cycle. Lots of love
Kezzababes


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Morning ladies, 

Thank you for all your lovely messages, DH and I hibernated all weekend and I think it did us both good. We talked lots, slept lots, drank a fair bit and watched loads of DVDs and I thought I was doing okay until this morning when I couldn't face going into work... now I'm sitting here worrying that I'm being a light weight and should have just dragged myself there! I couldn't even bring myself to ring up so I sent my boss an email, something I would never normally do, in fact I've hardly ever phoned in sick so I'm feeling a bit uncomfortable right now waiting for a reply!  

I just don't feel like putting on a brave face and pretending everything is fine just yet 

I thought about going to the doctors and seeing if she'll sign me off for a few days but I feel a bit of a fraud, I don't know why but I feel like I should be able to just pick myself up and carry on – I did last time. 

Pinpin, Silly and Rosh – Looking forward to hearing how all your appointments go this week 

How's everyone else doing? 

Lots of love, 
Mini xxxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Mini - don't feel like a fraud - you've just been through one of the most stressful things you can go through.  I made the exact same mistake after my first two bfns - cried a bit, talked a bit and then told myself not to be silly, dusted myself off and carried on as if nothing had happened.  Problem is that subconsciously your brain stores the emotions and ultimately they'll come out when you really don't want them to.  I blew up at Christmas one year - screamed and shouted at every member of my family and effectively had a mini breakdown.  I then realised that I'd also been pushing dh away and that I had to deal with my emotions rather than bury them.

Have a day or two off and do something that makes you feel you've achieved something.  Clear out a cupboard, cook a nice dinner, do your filing or something you've been meaning to do for ages - it'll make you feel a sense of achievement.  Then when you're ready, start thinking about your third time lucky tx and getting mentally and physically in shape for that.

PM me anytime.

Take care and lots of love.

Sarah x

P.S. Hi everyone else - good luck to all and speak soon.


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Mini- all the experts will tell you that you need time to greive and should take some time out to do so. It is like having a miscarriage (would you go back to work so soon if you had?) I found out about the same time as you (on a Friday/Saturday) and went back to work on the Monday but from home. I couldn't face anyone and I don't care if people think I am a wuss! 

I think you should take a few days off if you are feeling like you can't face the world. As Sarah said it is a difficult time and people should understand. Nothing worse than bursting into tears in front of your boss or work colleagues!! 

take care and PM if you want to. I'm at home all day working. 

xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Thanks Kezza and Sarah, my boss phoned and was totally fine with me working from home for a few days so I feel a bit better now. It makes me feel sad that you know how I feel but at the same time I'm so grateful that you understand  

lots of love xxx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

Mini - I'm glad your boss was understanding about it this am, people really ought to respect how you feel right now.  It seems that people react differently and deal with it in different ways. I have not yet been there but knowing myself I will fall into pieces and I'm dreading it already  
Take the experienced comments from Sarah and Kezza, it seems very good advice. I think it's a good idea to take this week working from home and looking after each other with your DH. You should NOT feel guilty about it please.

Did you do accupuncture? I was very sceptical about it until I went for my first round on saturday in Epsom and it did me some good I'm sure. The lady is lovely and understands IVF very well and if the accup didnt' do me any good at least emptiyng my bag to her and releasing my emotions (i cried almost non stop whilst I was there  ) so if you want to go there to try have a relaxing accup session let me know I'll give you her details.

Hi to everyone else - How is are you all doing?

i'm working from home this week so will be on here more often.

Is it true that i should put a hot water bottle on my belly to help the follies to grow? 

Pinpin x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies

Can i ask a quick question?
For those of you who had your 'starting' appt... how long after did you start taking bcp and your cycle get underway?x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Apparently a hot water bottle helps with the follicle growth but I'd like some others to give advice on this as not sure when you should do it!! 

Rosh- what do you mean by BCP?


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Kezza - thanks babe - i'll wait for someone else to post although i'm sat here typing with the hot water bottle pressed against my stomach!!!  

Rosh - Our appointment with the Dr for start of IVF was on 7th July and I started taking the pill not on my next but second period after that (started BCP on 23rd August and then started DR on 19th September)

I hope this helps you work out roughly when you should be starting and i don't think it will be too long for you now. I don't know what QM are like with cycle around xmas time but i hope that your will start before xmas   
You have worked so hard to get ready for this appt on wednesday I hope it will go well. As with Sillybilly it sound slike all three of us will be at QM on wednesday. What time is your appt? 

I'm starting to wonder already how i am going to be able to stay home for 3 weeks without going   and be 
I guess i should enjoy not being in the middle of our mad office and try and relax a bit... feeling a bit guilty not to be there like Mini.

Pinpin xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Kezza - BCP (birth control pills)

Pinpin - thanks for that. My period tends to come middle of each month so i guess it's either mid-November or mid-December.  It's all good though, another month makes no difference to me my only concerns is having my cycle so close to the anniversary of my mum passing away and how it will affect me.  Still, you can't go through life putting things off can you.
Do you know if they have options other than microgynon? I used to be on it and it gave me bad side effects  
My Sergeant at work offered to stick me in an office for my cycle with all the other people who are recovering/ill/injured etc... but i've said no.  I'll book off a week in between EC and ET


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Ohhh!!!! I had my appointment on 10th August. Started pill on september period and have my Down reg scan on 2nd November with EC booked in for 13th Nov at the moment. Like Pinpin said it is dependent on QM's diary and what they do over Xmas.


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Pinpin – Zita West recommends that you keep your tum warm with a hot water bottle during stimms but you must stop after ET.

Rosh – I think the girls have already answered your question, you should be able to start the pill in the next month or two. I had my first cycle in December last year (I had ET on the 18th December) and they did say that if my AF was late I would have had to wait until the New Year because of Xmas, I hope it all works out okay for you 

I'm not very good at working from home I keep making cups of tea and chatting to the cat! 

Mini xxxx


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

It's been ages since I last posted as not a lot has been happening for me, but have been viewing the board regularly to see how everyone has been doing.

Rosh - I had my follow up appointment (after lap) today and have booked my 2nd cycle in for early next year.  To be fair this was more my choice - need time to heal after surgery 2 weeks ago and only started a new job a month ago so doing another cycle this year didn't feel right.  Had the option to start after my 2nd period which would have been in December so maybe that's what they'll offer you.  Also, it'll be worth talking to them about the BCP - I can't take it as it made me sick and gave me migraines and on that basis they've agreed that I don't have to take it and can go straight to down regging.

Mini - So sorry to hear about your last cycle result.  November will be around before you know it though and at least it'll give you time to prepare yourself physically and mentally for deciding the next step.

Pinpin - keep going with the hot water bottle but only up until EC.  I was a bit slow to react to stims on my 1st go but after using the hot water bottle half way through I managed to get 7 eggs, which was about 3-4 more than they were expecting at one stage!

Jackeen - wishing you all the very best of luck on your current and 7th cycle!!  Where are you doing his one?  Hope all is going well with the stims - when's your next appointment?

As for me, well as you've probably gathered I'll be back on the roller coaster that is IVF/ICSI at the start of 2010, following my missed miscarriage after my 1st cycle in March this year.  Have just had a laparoscopy and hysteroscopy and they found a cyst and endometriosis on both ovaries and in both tubes.  Mr Kalu now reckons my chances of conceiving naturally have been given a boost so I guess it's plenty of   for me between now and the New Year (DP doesn't know this yet, though something tells me he won't be too disappointed when I tell him later!!)

Anyway, gonna go and get tea on the go.  Hello to everyone I've missed and best of luck to everyone currently doing a cycle.


A-M


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Just popping on to say hi to you all.

Mini - you are right to take time off and glad boss has been supportive. You need time to grieve, after my 2nd failed one in February I found it harder than the first one, so don't feel you have to jump up and get back to normal.  It did help I had a holiday booked for the following month for 2 weeks so that helped.  But grieve as much as you need to.

Pinpin - hope stimming going well and yes hot water bottle the way to go along with lots of protein.

Hi to everyone else, SD xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Evening!

Well, now I can't keep up! 

Mini -  I think you have done absolutely the right thing. I think that we all react differently when a cycle hasn't gone to plan. And I can imagine that when a second cycle that hasn't worked is probably much worse than the first because the first time you can think that at least you can learn from it and by going again it will probably work. I don't know how people have the strength to go on and on with so many cycles. I guess thats why we have decided to stop after the next year if nothing, but giving it our all between now and then. But like you have said before, sometimes it takes more strength to stop than to carry on and I won't know if I have that strength until the time. Big huggles to you, and enjoy working from home. I'm sure your boss will understand if you don't get much done. And keep talking to the cat, I have three and they always cheer me up!  They have a knack of making everything all peachy for a while. November will be around before you know it, Pinpin and I will have finished our cycles by then, which is scary!  Hope you have time to digest your thoughts and decide what the next step is for you.

Pinpin - AAAAARRRGGGHH! I'm excited, nervous, optimistic, pessimistic, happy, scared, my head is a mess!  I'm hoping it'll all settle when I have my scan on Wednesday and told I can start stims. I had a good AF which only finished yesterday, and was on the pill for a while, and have been really good with my DR so I'm optimistic that I'll get the go ahead! Hope I'm right. Glad to see you are getting on ok with your stims, and I'm planning on a hot water bottle all the while I'm at home, as well as plenty of protein and lots of water. Hope you scan goes well on Wednesday and that you have some lovely follies growing  My scan isn't until 1100hrs so I will miss you 

A-M -  Hope that natural BFP happens for you soon, sounds very positive, good way to have some fun and exercise too! 

Rosh - I think you have probably gathered by now that it tends to be your 2nd cycle after your appointment that you start, hopefully December for you  I went on 13th July and start BCP 29th August, with DR 26th Sept and starting stims on Wednesday all being well with my scan! 

Kezza -  How are things on the pill?

Sleepy - Hi lurker! 

Jackeen - Wow! Three of us all on stims the same time (hopefully), hope it is going well for you. Any positive signs? 

Hello to everyone else!

Well, as you can gather I am now just two days from stims! I have lost the fear of something big happening that stops it all, I really do think I will start on Wednesday (have a good feeling inside), can't really think of any reason why not  Saying that I am still nervous of my scan and what dose I will be on (although have a sneaky feeling it'll be a low dose like Pinpin as only 26, normal BMi, and hormone profile etc), and do flit between feelings at times! 

  And the good news is I finished work a day early which is good, gives me time to collect my thoughts before wednesday morning.

Roll on Wednesday, and heres to a couple of sleepless nights!

Lots of love and   to all!

SillyBillyMe x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

P.S. Still a way from my target of 555 Bubbles  so maybe a bit unrealistic   so if peeps could leave my bubbles on a 5 that'd be great!


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Silly- everything on the pill is fine. So chilled out about it that I keep forgetting to take it and remember mid-morning. Going to Vancouver in 8 days to visit a friend and then I start down regging 3 days after that so it is coming round really quickly now. Feel really positive about this one- I'm so chilled out and I put that down to the amount of yoga I'm doing plus the acupuncture. 

Hi everyone else. 

I'm thinking of the Albany in Thames Ditton for 22nd. what do you all think?


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

The Albany in Thames Ditton works for me! Glad you are feeling all Zen like and calm, it'll do you so much good, and will lead to that long awated BFP I'm sure!

Just seen my bubbles have gone flying up! thanks guys! x


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

HI GIRLS

i HAVE been reading, but not posting as nothing was happening to us. i have been smiling , crying ,praying and hoping with you all !!!   

we finally started to move somewhat..  My laparoscopy is booked for 16th October,so bit nervous. not sure really what they looking for...possibly endo as i have v painfull periods? also will be calling for our 'the' appointment next Tuesday , so maybe just maybe...starting Xmas time?    

will keep you updated

To all of you 'druggies'   there...you are doing great the headache the lot
To all of you pregers.......blooming marvelous i am sure   samia OMG 36 weeks!!!!    how you keeping?xxx
Special    to Mini Me   
And to all of you from my world of waiting.....there's a light at the end of it    

rosh   ready to attack your locks  

love
ven
xxx

btw:yet again possibly not being able to make the 22nd as few days after lap.but i may be ok? i don't know how soon after am i gonna be 'ok'? A-M?


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Ven I'm fine hun and I'm sure I forgot to answer you back on **!!   me!! Hope you're well, shame we might not see you on the 22nd!! Actually saying that I'm not sure if I'll be able to either as I could be giving birth!!   

Jack, so lovely to hear from you babe and keeping everything crossed for you  

Mini me hope you feel a weeny tiny bit better hun  

SarahTM, lovely news on ** honey   

Silly, I've got your bubbles to 555 and hope peeps will either double them or leave them alone as you hear of people messing with people's bubbles    Will answer your pm very soon    

Pinpin, hot water bottle is good but only in the first bit of tx, up until ET as advised by my chinese doc/acupuncturist  

Kezza, I'm ok with the Albany, but I wouldn't want to say 100% I'll be there as I'm sure you'll all understand why  

Liz, Tanya how are the babes??  

Somnium, SD how are your pregnancies doing?

A-M, good luck with your coming tx hun   

I'm sure I'm forgetting loads of people but you've got to be impressed with my personals tonight!!  

As for me, I'm now in a panic mode, still haven't done my hospital bag and I'm now thinking will I be able to cope with 3? And with the cleft lip and palate and everthing really    But hey I guess we should have thought about it before we....    Cleft nurse coming round this thursday to show us bottles, breast pumps etc... and got diabetic clinic on friday so that should all be fun!!  

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Just a short one for Ven. 

I've had two lap's. The first one took me a long time to recover as I was put on some nasty drugs. So I'd say after a week I felt up to seeing people but still wiped out. 
The 2nd one was a couple of days before I was up and out. But everyone is different so see how you feel on 22nd. 

x


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Back again...

Thanks to all (Kezza etc) who replied to my post about 5/6 months ago following my first failed cycle of ICSI.  I really appreciated all the messages of support but couldn't post replies as I was just too upset   and couldn't think straight.  I took myself off with hubby to get over it and also made use of the QM ACU counselling support.  Did you know that they offer up to 6 free sessions to anyone attending the ACU at QM, regardless of what stage you are in?  If anyone else finds themselves in the same situation as we were in, or if the whole process is starting to take it's toll on your relationship then I would definitely recommend speaking with Julie R, who has been really supportive and helped both me and my hubby prepare for our next cycle.  

I had Egg Collection on Monday (5th October 09) (Thanks Nina for making me laugh whilst waiting to go in for EC) and just heard back from the Bridge centre today to let us know embryo transfer will take place on Thursday  .  Am more aware of the numbers game this time round, yet still praying for fantastic embies who hang on in there .  We had 14 follicles with 10 eggs, just over half of which were 17mm in size.   Amazing news that 7 of 8 possible have fertilised!   

I am definitely going to do the pre and post embryo transfer acupuncture protocol this time round as this is reported to increase our chances of them sticking by over 10%. Just spoke to Nick at the Bridge centre and booked in.  We were considering going to the Zita West clinic as cheaper but he explained that doing pre-post at a different centre than the ET centre has actually been shown to decrease chances by 20%!!

Since last time we have been looking after ourselves with lots of positive lifestyle and nutritional changes: no alcohol or caffeine, though hubby has had the occasional espresso, loads of organic and free-range grub - since starting the hormones I've become a soup-making   madwoman - I think I may have turned into Brie from Desperate Housewives!   We've also both had acupuncture and taken a range of dietary supplements to support the process.   

I have also been having a special abdominal massage which helps to promote good bloodflow to the womb to help it prepare more naturally for the whole IVF process.  Louise Crockart - who is based in Twickenham, has been amazing. I saw a thread about Reiki, but Mayan Massage has been the most amazing nurturing experience.  She combines indian head massage, reiki, reflexology and healing massage to give a full body massage specifically to support your body through each stage of IVF.  Can't recommend her highly enough for those of you currently 'on drugs' and in that important preparation phase.  Do contact (PM) me if you'd like details.

Ooh another really helpful thing I've discovered is a Hypnotherapy cd by Natal Hypnotherapy specifically designed to help you mentally prepare for the IVF process and both pre and post transfer. (Like the Zita West relaxation cds only way better!)  I've been listening to it almost everyday in the run up to EC and doing the positive visualisations has helped me feel so much more relaxed this time.  I think it has helped me feel like I can be doing something useful to help the process along.

I think we are in a really good place for this round  .  Thinking positive thoughts  for you all,

Rooby


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

kezzababes said:


> Apparently a hot water bottle helps with the follicle growth but I'd like some others to give advice on this as not sure when you should do it!!


Hi again, I also was told that warming that area is good for preparing your womb for implantation and have used a warm (not hot) wheat bag - (one of those things you stick in the microwave) almost every day for an hour in the evening during stim phase (NOT after ET).

Applying a Castor oil pack directly onto your belly (flannel soaked with oil covered with a towel) under the heat pad can also be good. (Do NOT whatever you do drink it!) I just googled it and it says that "Physiological effects of topical application of the castor oil pack include stimulating the liver, increasing eliminations, relieving pain, increasing lymphatic circulation, improving gastrointestinal function, increasing relaxation and reducing inflammation". so the idea is it helps detox your uterus of toxins and help it prepare for pregnancy by stimulating the lymph and bloodflow to the area.

This maybe too crazy  for some people, but I've done a fair bit of research since last time and have been amazed at how much there is out there than can support IVF and natural conception, which none of the medical professionals have ever mentioned in the 4.5 years we've been trying to conceive.

Hope this is helpful,
Rooby x


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello Girls, hope you are all well 

Mini - How are things? I'm glad your boss is being supportive.  Hopefully you'll be able to make plans for your future BFP soon.  I've just met a girl who's had success at Woking on her 3rd attempt. 

Jackeen - Good luck with ivf number 7!  According to all the cons at QM's, Polyps can cause problems during ivf treatment (& during the menopause). They can interfere with implantation of the embryo so they like to have an 'empty cavity ' for ivf.  I'm due to have one removed on Oct 29th! 

Pinpin - Good luck for tomorrows scan, hope they see lots of growing follicles. 

Silly - Good luck for your scan tomorrow too!  Hopefully you'll be having your first injection, I didn't feel mine at all 

Rosh - Bet you're looking forwards to getting your dates tomorrow!  I'm hoping to start again Dec time so we could be cycle buddies! 

A-M - Hope you're having lots of  !  With the endo & cysts gone you can hopefully get that natural BFP!

Vendabenda - It took me around 5 days to feel normal again after my last Lap.
I struggled with very uncomfortable shoulders due to all the gas they pump into your tummy during the operation.  It wasn't really painful just the first few days I struggled to switch positions (from lying down to standing) DH had to gently help me up & down when in bed or lying on the sofa!!  The scars on my tummy were no problem at all.  Good luck!

Rooby - Good luck for your phone call today, hope they don't keep you waiting too long  Sounds like you've done everything posslble to get that BFP.

AFM - Nothing to report really, am hoping for a natural miracle myself between now & next treatment (I know, I'm deluding myself!)  I can dream though!
Love to everyone
Nicki xx


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi All, just a quick one from me as I'm in work..

Venda - I had my lap on 22nd September and at the time I was signed off work for 2 weeks as I work in central London and Mr Kalu was worried about me travelling on train/tube during rush hour.  After a week though I felt a lot better, so when I spoke to him I was allowed to go back to work, but on the proviso that I travelled in a little later and came home earlier to make sure I got a seat and that I wasn't crushed!  Hope this helps.


A-M


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Rooby- nice to have you back!!! all sounds very positive- 7 embies is brilliant news. 
I've been looking at Louise's website. Not sure I can afford this as well as acupuncture!! How many sessions did you have? 
I've cut and paste your thread so I can do some research. Thanks for the advice about Nick at the bridge centre. Are you having two sessions on Thursday then? Pre and post transfer? 

So hoping it works for you!! We are getting together on the 22nd if you want to join us- I guess this is your test date?


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

ladies,

Apologies for the long diatribes. I thought I only had to occupy myself for 24 hours till ET but have another 24hrs on top fo that now to wait for ET, so with time on my hands I'm typing away to keep busy!

Hi Kezza,

I had a couple of sessions of acupuncture myself, but swear that Louise's treatment has been the absolute best thing I've done this time round.  Imagine what your body is going through at the moment and how hard it is working, dealing with down regulation, then the massive dose of hormones to prepare your body for implantation.  Yes acupuncture can really help here, but I don't know about you, I never found it that relaxing as for me it was fertility specific (ovaries and kidneys in particular).  

True, the massage does cost, but the thing is, it's not only good for the potential embies, it's also an amazing relaxation and nurturing treat for you!  I think each session I've had has lasted at least 90 minutes which is pretty good value for money.  About 15-20 mins to just settle in and catch up on where I'm at in the process, how I'm feeling, what else has been going on, to help Louise ascertain what specific support my body (and mind) needs.  There's no rush and that's such a different feeling for me to the other appointments I've had that have all been more tightly scheduled.  She selects particular music to help aid relaxation and uses the castor oil packs as part of the treatment.  The treatment itself lasts about an hour and because she is qualified in so many different techniques, and specialises in fertility, she creates each treatment specifically for what you need there and then as well as a few things that made me laugh (like leg wobbling to get the lymph circulating!)  I've honestly not had a better full-body massage anywhere else.  On top of that I always feel like I've been wrapped up in a huge big supportive hug for the 90 minutes - and believe me at the moment I need hugs!!  

I guess you only need to have one session with her if that works for you (a friend of mine did and got pregnant naturally the following month!) Following treatment she also shows you how to do 'self-care' - a gentle tummy massage that you're advised to do daily, which again helps stimulate lymph and blood flow.  My hubby was too squeamish to do it himself but it can also really help improve male-factor infertility too!  She gave me a separate leaflet telling me how to do that at no cost.  I saw her once a month (she can only treat you in between the end of your period and ovulation) so have been 4 times I think in total,  She was great, my last time was at 6.30pm on the Friday before EC, to give me a boost over the weekend. You don;t get many people that flexible or committed!

Basically with all the stuff that your body goes through to get pregnant I reckon this is a great way to maximise the opportunity and it feels fabulous too!  I'm not saying all this because there is anything in it for me.  I am just so happy to have discovered her and to have had her support through this second cycle.

I'm sure she'd be happy to talk to you herself about what she does...

Hope this is helpful,


Oops to answer your question...Yes I'm in at 11.00 on Thursday for a 45' acupuncture treatment followed by ET at 12.00 and then another Acu straight after that.  I did consider going to the Zita West Clinic for pre and post, but not only is it a right old faff getting there, back, there back etc etc I also found out that Research into the effectiveness of pre-post acu when done at a different centre to where you get your IVF done actually can have a negative effect!!  So much so they stopped the study early as it was actually harming the chances of women getting pregnant who'd agreed to do the study...  You're better off not doing anything at all and heading home than faffing around getting from one place to the next to the next...

Thanks for reading this far!  Let me know if you have any other questions.  I've been researching for the last 6 months and would be happy to share what I've found so far.
Rx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

That is brilliant Rooby- thanks. I'll speak to hubby tonight to see if we can afford to do it. I was planning to have a massage anyway so might just spend the  money on this.

How much does Nick at the clinic charge for the two? I'm seeing Hilary in twickenham and she is £55 per session. How does he compare? She has recommended him for the ET day.


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Silly - you've blown my cover!  The lurker!   Not really, would love to say I read every day but just don't get time too, so try catch up every so often!  

Rooby - congrats on being PUPO, you sound very positive, everything you've done different this time seems to be working for you.

Sam - you will be brill with 3, try not to worry.  And the extra responsibility of baby's cleft lip will be fine, you are a very strong person.

How are Liz and Tanya?  Are you lurking?

What about Wombly and Feline??

Hi to everyone else, Sleepy xx


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Kezza 

Is there a way for us to take this chat off the main bulletin board?  Would really like to chat more but don't want to overload the site!!  Is it alright for me to post my email or other details here or is there a way to send a private message? Not sure what the group's etiquette is so wanted to ask first...  Rx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes of course Rooby. Personal message me and we can chat on there!


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Quick one from me tonight to wish good luck to Silly and Rosh for tomorrow  

Silly - I hope the baseline scan goes well, knowing you I guess you are super excited and all of the other emotions you have described al of which I relate to myself !  

Rosh - let us know your starting dates tomorrow. I am pretty sure you will be cycling in Nov/Dec  

Rooby - congratulations on being PUPO. It sounds like you are in a very good place right now and you sound very positive. I do envy your state of mind I am on a roller coaster of emotions most of the time. Good luck for ET on thursday. I'll be interested to hear about feedback on accu there?

Sleepy - how are you? Are you showing yet?  

Nicki - you never know you should definitely still be hoping for a miracle au naturel. You hear many stories of people to whom it has happened therefore why not you hey??  

Samia - do not panic (can't believe I am writing this being the queen of panic myself!  ) I am sure it will go fine but please do get that bag ready.... just in case !!!    I hope it will all go well with the cleft nurse, it does sound like they are providing some good support. I hope everything goes well for you and you will be a super mum with your 3 little ones. By the way I think we should have a betting on the sex since you never told us! I bet it's a boy hehe !  

Venda - Good luck for the lap next week   Hopefully you will start your cycle not long after that  

Mini - How are you doing hun? Did you manage to get a space for the open evening at the Lister in the end?  

I also want to say hi   and I hope that all is well for Liz, Tanya, SarahTM, Jo, Bellaboo, A-M, Didi, Clarabel, Wombly and Justp.

Got my scan to see how many follies tomorrow am, I have been getting some twinges down there today, not sure if it's a good or a bad sign at this stage so I have stopped over analysing for now. After scan tomorrow, providing all is well going to Dr G for intralipid so will be sat there for about 3-4 hours I think.
Also my DH is displaying symptoms of flu for 2-3 days now   and getting increasingly worried of 1/ catching it from him and 2/ that if i haven't caught it by then it will definitely get into my system on thursday as I'm getting LIT (a blood transfusion from his blood).
I feel like a tinkling in my throat so wonder if it is the start...  

Pinpin xx


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Pinpin said:


> I do envy your state of mind I am on a roller coaster of emotions most of the time.


Pinpin,

I can completely understand the rollercoaster - my poor hubby - half the time I've either been broody or needing hugs or snapping at him and quite often all three! I said it in my last post - but do check out the IVF specific hypnosis cd from NatalHypnotherapy. I'm sure if you googled you'd find it easily. My sister bought it for me, and having studied hypnosis, normally those relaxation tapes just annoy me (it's like spotting typo's in a book you are reading which takes away from the story)... but this one has really helped me to relax and feel positive about the treatment this time round. Feels like I can do something useful to help the process along, which takes away the anxiety for me.

Will be sat here with feet up for next while following ET on Thurs, so feel free to message me if you need a chat or to let off steam!

Ladies, Sorry I haven't had a chance to get to know everyone as yet and where you're up to, but good luck to everyone 

Rx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Pinpin, I'm sure we've cycled together before have we   I'm losing my mind already, I'm at the Lister again, last time so it's got to work.

Samia, who'd have thought you'd be getting ready for your third baby when we started all this lark eh, I'm sure you'll be fine, I guess you've got to try to plan without thinking these days!

Venda, I had my lap just under three weeks ago at Kingston, the anastetic is very heavy I was out of it all the next day too, but after 3 days my tummy had gone down and I was back to work after a week as long as you're not lifting anything you should be okay.  Unless you;d like a break of course and I'm sure your GP would sign you off for up to 3 weeks.

Rooby, good luck for ET you had a great result.

Day 5 of stimms for me today, It's my 7th cycle but I managed to mix with the small needle, blunt it on the plastic seal and have 5 failed attempts to inject with it    .... OMG    I must pay attention


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Morning all,  

Just wanted to wish Pinpin the best of luck today with her follicle scan.  Remember it comes down to the quality of eggs not the quantity of them that will determine things from here...  Hope it's a result to be proud of.

Best too, to Silly and Rosh for today. Hope all goes well.

Rooby


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hi girls thank you very much for your feedback on lap.
I've taken 2 weeks off as an precaution. i am very active at work, hairdresser with full column every day.so hands up down all day long   
also was given THE APPOINTMENT 23.november,told me should start the pill next cycle or the one after,so either 24.nov or xmas time   i am officially pooing me pants  

 and   and love to all
ven
xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

sleepy dwarf said:


> How are Liz and Tanya? Are you lurking?


Certainly am!  

Pinpin - loads of luck with today's scan. Keeping my fingers crossed that those follies are getting nice & juicy   

Jack - hello my lovely! Hope those pesky needles behave for you tonight! 

Hello everyone else - sorry not up to speed these days on who is who and where they are .

Not sure who asked about how much Nick Dalton-Brewer costs, but he's a lot more than Hilary (think it was about £250 for before & after ET acu) but that's because he's basically on call for you and will do it literally just before and after. In fact my before ET acupuncture took place in the transfer room, so I just lay there afterwards. I saw Hilary for sessions on the last cycle too, but she couldn't do the acu on the Saturday of ET, hence going to Nick.

Also, someone was asking about polyps. I've had them removed twice now! Last time it was discovered during my baseline scan, which was pretty devastating at the time, but yes, they need to be removed as they think they prevent embryos from implanting - nasty things!

Liz
x


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow it's been busy on here with lots of new/old faces!

I've been quiet for a while as nothing much has been happening with me, but that's all about to change as I start DR on Saturday!  I've just primed my Suprecur (thought I'd better check it was working properly just in case!) so am all excited that things are really going to be moving quickly from here on in.

Pinpin - hope you're scan goes OK today and that your follies are developing nicely.

Silly - You should be starting stimming today too - good luck!

Rooby - lots of pearls of wisdom, thanks.  I've been having accup for a while now and find it very relaxinf and therapeutic.  I'm going to try to have a session after ET with my normal guy.  The massage sounds wonderful - I'm going to have a look at her website right now!

To everyone else - I hope all is well.  I will try to come on here more often and stay up to date with what's going on, but no promises.

Grimmy


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Margot and Jerry - It was me who asked about Polyps!  Mine were also found at my baseline scan 4 weeks ago, so gutted, but QM's have been great & have arranged for me to have them removed in a few weeks time so I can start again soon after.

Vendabenda - Glad you've got the 2 weeks off, Laps can really knock you for a good few days & Yippee for getting your date! 

Rooby - Good luck for transfer tomorrow!  Was intrigued to read what you'd written about acupuncture being done somewhere else (other than at the clinic) pre & post transfer, being possibly bad for the embryo, reducing the success rate even?
I find that quite worrying as I've spent a small fortune on acu over the last few months & wouldn't want anyone other than my acu guy doing it at that time.  I understood that there was a few hours grace in between getting it done.  I actually had it done the night before my last transfer & a few hours after.  Hmm, confused now!  

Good luck to Pinpin, Silly & Rosh for all your appointments today 

Grimmy - Hope sniffing goes well from Saturday 

Love Nicki xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies!

Well i wonder if any of you were at QMs the same time as me... circa 1.30pm... i was the girl in the spotty dress with the curly hair! 

Well we had our appt - was due to be results and weigh in.  Ended up with the consultant, no weigh-in, no karotype results after 9 months.... and then she asked why we hadn't been back since Feb so had to tell her Nick cancelled our appt but didn't know why.

Went to speak to Nick to book our 'starting' appt and got 8th Dec then he said although it was currently a 2 period wait (is that starting on period 2??), it would prob be period 3 in the new year as the consultant is away for 3 weeks.

I feel really deflated - it's another 6 months before we even see a hint of BFP and i'm seriously considering the private route... any advice?xx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

Rosh     i have sent you PM

on a lighter note, you never said you had curly hair.....hmm might need to get my loan mower out for you    xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Ven- I've had two laps and they are not as bad as you think. yes they are uncomfortable afterwards but actually having some time out where you can basically do nothing but read or watch tv (or sleep or eat) is actually really nice in this mad world. 

I also have a hectic job and took two weeks off with the first. And 7 days off with the 2nd (because I could work from home with the 2nd)

Good luck!!! Are you having it done at Kingston?


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

nicki70 said:


> Rooby - Was intrigued to read what you'd written about acupuncture being done somewhere else (other than at the clinic) pre & post transfer, being possibly bad for the embryo, reducing the success rate even?
> I find that quite worrying as I've spent a small fortune on acu over the last few months & wouldn't want anyone other than my acu guy doing it at that time. I understood that there was a few hours grace in between getting it done. I actually had it done the night before my last transfer & a few hours after.


Hey Nicky, a lot of websites refer to "A systematic review published in the British Medical Journal in February 2008" which "concluded that when combined with IVF, "acupuncture increased the odds of clinical pregnancy by 65%". What that actually looks like is a 10% increase in success rate i.e. "In absolute terms, 10 patients would need to be treated with acupuncture to bring about one additional clinical pregnancy". The BMJ concluded that "preliminary evidence suggests that acupuncture given with embryo transfer improves rates of pregnancy and live birth among women undergoing in vitro fertilisation." The credibility of this research was supported by the NHS.

http://www.bmj.com/cgi/content/full/bmj.39471.430451.BEv1

I did my best to understand the source material published in the BMJ and from what I could see, almost all the studies included in the research which demonstrated the stats and success rates above, provided acupuncture 25 minutes before ET and again immediately afterwards onsite at the ET clinic. (You can click on a table link to see details of the studies characteristics).

Some websites recommend starting acupuncture several months before EC & ET and I am sure that this can be beneficial too, but the stats quoted above only refer to the acupuncture using the specific 'protocol' of just before and just after ET onsite. I don't think there has been much corroborated research as yet into the benefits of general acupuncture on success rates.

I also wanted to clarify that I can't say whether getting it done somewhere else is "bad for the embryo" - I'm not an embryologist or an acupuncture practitioner. What Nick told me was that a study to research the impact of exactly that was closed early as they discovered evidence that it was actually having a negative effect on success rates. He mentioned -20% which really startled me, as at the time we were thinking of going to the Zita West clinic for it. I found a website that discusses it: "an analysis performed by Craig, et. al. [Oct 07], which demonstrated a decrease, as compared to a control group, of 26.2% in pregnancy rates where a modified Paulus protocol was administered offsite rather than onsite in the fertility clinics." They recommend minimising travel and "patient should remain as restful and quiet as possible on transfer day". The website is:

http://www.acupuncture4fertility.com/blog/?p=53

I know it can be really confusing and I think some websites edit the information that appears on their pages to tell the best story. Because it is so expensive to do and because we weren't sure either, I rang and spoke to Nick several times and he was really helpful in suggesting where i could find research to review for myself. Please do speak with him direct as I can only share my direct knowledge. I'm sure he would be happy to speak with you about the specific studies - what he told me the other day was that because he believes that the pre-post treatment should be done at the IVF embryology centre where the ET takes place - he turns away clients from other clinics (unless he can be there at the clinic in person).

I agree that my preference was also to have the same person do ET as had been treating both me and my husband but we went to see Hilary Haynes and I've heard several people say that Hilary hasn't been available during their ET either and has suggested Nick. I decided that the only corroborated research I could find suggested just before and just after. Ultimately I think different practitioners have different takes on the research and so we all have to make our own decisions based on budget, convenience, least faffing etc etc.

Will let you know how it goes tomorrow. I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed.

Rooby


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Rosh, I’m a private patient at the Lister ex private at QMH and depending on your cirmunstance I’d say go private, I waited 2 years on the NHS and was too old at 40 once I go my first NHS appt. Ilm not sure how far the list you are I take it you have funding if you’ve been to QMH but once you get past 35 every year counts hugely for success.

Liz, how fantastic to hear from you , Lukey is a little man now!, I hope you’re well and motherhood is 100 better than you ever dreamed.  I was asking about plyps too just had some removed, hope I get a better outcome this time!

Rooby, I'm not a fan of the ACU, I'm sure it has benefited you and will again, 

Tonight my needles are all ready three and a half hours early……


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Rosh

I suspect if you go privately with QM's then it will be the same timescale (i'm assuming your funding is through?). With us it has always been two periods wait. So I had appointment on 7th April and started pill on 19th May. So had EC on 8th June. So it is about 3 months after your appointment as a minimum and that was our self funded attempt. This time I had an appointment on 11th August and I'm booked in for my EC on 13th Nov. 

But other clinics might start you straight away but you will have to provide your notes from QM's (they do charge for the copies) if you are good to go (ie not outstanding tests etc). 

If we don't get a BFP this time with Qm's then I've decided to try elsewhere for our next self funded attempt so I'd be interested to know what you decide to do and what the outcome is. 

Good luck with whatever you decide to do!


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

kezzababes said:


> Ven- I've had two laps and they are not as bad as you think. yes they are uncomfortable afterwards but actually having some time out where you can basically do nothing but read or watch tv (or sleep or eat) is actually really nice in this mad world.
> 
> I also have a hectic job and took two weeks off with the first. And 7 days off with the 2nd (because I could work from home with the 2nd)
> 
> Good luck!!! Are you having it done at Kingston?


hey honey,
yes kingston day surgery. i am very scared of general anastetic (?) but was told they can sedate me first  bring it on,more drugs 
xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Jack, i've been looking at The Lister using their egg donation scheme and also University Hospital.  How does it work when you go private - do your results get passed over to the new clinic?  How long did you have to wait to start?

I'm 35 next birthday - it's just been a case of QMs moving the goal posts, cancelling appts and i'm getting sick of it to be honest  

Kezza - funding is meant to be through but got told no appt until 8th December and then the consultant will be on hols for 3 weeks so Nick said it will be 3 periods... that being the case it won't be until Feb maybe March and long protocol??  I've no tests outstanding, my HIV is due back in the next week and all the chromosome tests have been done for DH so we are theoretically good to go.  I have been looking at the highest performers and CRGH is nearly twice as likely to get your pregnant than any other clinic apparently! Other than that i'm looking at The Lister - hope your BFP comes in your next cycle though


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

M&J -good to hear from you and Ellis looks so cute as a water baby!

Rosh/Kezza - I'm with the Lister and they were brill.  QM wouldn't treat me cos my FSH was too high.  Am sure M&J had similar story regarding them delaying tx all the time.

Re the acupuncture I got Hilary's name from M&J and I used her for last IVF treatment and have to say I firmly believe that she helped get my BFP, she is so good, knows her stuff and makes you feel important.  So if you don't want to use Nick, Hilary was only about £90/100.  

Hi everyone else, SD xx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Rosh,

When QMH discharged me I called them and made an appt to see the consultant, I asked for all my notes to be sent from QMH and saw then 2 weeks later and started txt after my next AF so within about 5 weeks from when I saw them initially.  the Egg share team do a open evening it's advertised on their website so you can go along and find out more information.  Their results are very high too, I think 10% higher than QMH.  I will always be thankful for QMH getting me my first BFP but they couldn't help me when I turned out to be a difficutl case. The best thing about the Lister is that they have no waiting lists but IVF is £3250 and you have to pay for drugs and blood tests too seperatley so it's expensive but if it works it's worth every penny.


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Rosh- I heard of someone who had their funding transferred to another NHS clinic. Why don't you speak to your PCT to see if you can go to another clinic within your borough?


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Rooby - Thanks for all the info on the acupuncture, you've certainly done your homework.  I shall read & then discuss with my ACU guy 

Enjoy your ACU tomorrow at the Bridge & I look forward to hearing that you are PUPO!  Hope it all goes smoothly for you. 

Love Nicki xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes good luck Rooby and thanks for the advice!!! 

Also good luck to those that have been for appointments today or are due in the next couple of days. 

2 weeks until I start down regging!!! I'm going to be BFP by the end of next month


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

HI girls,

Just to add my bit about acupuncture: I started having acupuncture about a month I think (would have to check my clomid diary or non-smoking one to see!!) and I just used a chinese doctor in Worcester Park high street!! Our IVF go didn't go too well but I'm sure it's thanks to him I conceived Keira (with the help of clomid and the instead cups!!  ) and I'm 100% sure it's because of him and his magic touch (or needles shall I say  ) that I'm about to give birth to baby #3!!  Pinpin shall we start a sweepstake?? Had one with Keira and I think Liz (or SarahTM) won it, forgot now   Shall we do date, sex and weight? Due date is 29th of this month... bottle of something for the winner  

Liz lovely to hear from you are you, Ellis is so grown up already  

Evening to all, sorry for lack of personals, but I think I'm just going    Worked yesterday instead of today so I could take Keira for her eye appt at hospital!! When I was about to leave this am to take her I took the letter of the kitchen notice board and realised it is in fact tomorrow!!  So had to call work as I'm supposed to be in work tomorrow and explained that I would be able to do the time back after 2pm which is when I'm meant to finish but just realised that I've got Ann (the cleft nurse) coming round to explain everything about feeding    Still following   I truly believe a few of my grey cells have disappeared!!!    

Love and   to all,

Sam


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for being so lovely ladies - i think my cold made me delerious  

It occurred to me (have looked at DH's miserable face) that i've been a bit selfish - poor DH blames himself for all this and i'm complaining about waiting a couple of extra months.  I'm very impatient which doesn't help but worse things can happen.  So i'll put it to one side, put it in perspective and be a good wifey for a few months... maybe he is right and the natural BFP is around the corner... i wouldn't want to give up on the chance of giving him his 'i love daddy' babygro if i get that positive!


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Good for you Rosh - it helps to put it in to perspective doesn't it?  If you think about what you were doing 5 months ago and how that seems like only yesterday then you'll see that 5 months will fly by and you'll have your bfp in no time.  

Sam - I think I'm owed a bottle of something for guessing Keira correctly?!!  I guess a boy, 2nd November, 8lbs 4oz.

For those thinking of acu - I would highly recommend it and think Hilary Haynes is a lovely lovely person.  Having said that I had acu on all of my cycles but  was a bit skint on the last cycle and didn't have acu and got my bfp so not sure what that says for the statistics?!!

Have everything x'd for all you girls in tx and can't wait for you all to join me...

Gotta go 'cos my din din's ready!

Sarah x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

In the spirit of becoming more feminine (to welcome a baby into my life and be mother earth- Hilary haynes words and not mine) and also to have some much needed me time, I have just got back from my first belly dancing class. Great fun and I'm sure I'll ache tomorrow. 

Personally I feel so much better after I have been to acunpuncture and for days afterwards. With all this yoga, acunpuncture, chinese herbs, taking more time off work, belly dancing and possibly adominal massaging, then if I don't get a BFP then I can say I've tried it all. 

Like Rooby said, you've got to do what you personally feel is right for you and I know why it didn't work for me on #1- I was too stressed and if I was a baby I wouldn't have chosen to stay in me!! So this time will be different. 

I heard about a friend of a friend had her 17th IVF procedure in Lebanon. She has just given birth to triplets!! The difference- she took 3 months off work.


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Right then we've got:

-SarahTM:  -2/11/09-8lbs4 (I wasn't sure if it was you or Liz about the bottle, are you coming on the 22nd? If so and I make it I'll get you one even though you can't have it  )   

Anyone else? Can't remember that website Liz used to do hers, Liz if you're reading can you point me in the right direction?  

Sam xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

hi everyone and apologies for the no smiley post as our internet connection is down and i am typong this on dh iphone so will keep this short and sweet

rosh sorry that today didnt bring you the news that you wanted 
thw waiting is the worse bit i think and dont be hard on yourself because no you are not being impatient you deserve this cycle to come soon you have waited patiently long ebough and you have worked so hard

rooby good luck for tomorrow you will be pupo yoohoo

samia i am all for a sweep stake- my guess is boy, 51cm and 30th october
sorry sarahtm the bottle of bubbly is all mine hahaha!

silly how did it go today hun? i have been thinking about you
i hope you re on the stimms

hi to everyone else

as for me the scan today went well there were 16 follies 8 on each side some were 11-12 mm and few were 8-10mm and lining is thick already
katie seemed happy with that but little miss worry that i am is thinking about ohss but she said risk is only when more than 10 follies on each side and for cases of pcos so she didn't send me for oestrogen test
after that went for intralipid at private clinic and made my arm all cold
tomorrow we going to portland hospital for lit treatmenr

love to all
pinpin xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Fab news pinpin. seems like you will be very ready for Monday. So excited for you! try not to worry- whatever will be will be! 

Sam- I guess 25th October. 7lb 8oz. And I think a girl.


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Sorry Kezza, Pinpin and SarahTM have just found this website so would you mind putting it in there as it can then give us the winner 

http://www.mybabysweepstake.com/SweepstakeDashboard.aspx?Id=512

Thanks girls 

And Pinpin you won't be able to drink either  We'll have to think of another prize me thinks as a lot of us (not me again) will be getting BFP very soon (or are pregnant ) and won't be able to drink  

Sam xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi all!

Gosh such discussions! Made my head hurt! 

Pinpin -   WOOOHOOO! Glad everything is going well, all seems to be going so well for you, I'm getting good feelings about you, in my tummy!  

To all talking about accu - I have had accu in the past and firmly beleived it worked, although it wasn't for IVF (this being my first time and all) I had it as when I came off the pill my periods were really irregular and strange. So went for only six sessions of accu and six weeks of herbs and since then been very very regular and no problems. Plus that cured a 10 yr long bad back! Not bad! 

I am having Nick before and after but only because he is there and convienient, and seems to know what he is talking about. The research that I have found (which Nick has been involved in and taken from fertility consultants at work) says that pre and post embryo transfer treatment is most beneficial when done immediately before and after ET  The time delay can reduce the stats significantly and there are acutually only two peices of reliable research out there which both showed the same thing. But for me you have to chosse someone you trust. There is no point attending a session you won't enjoy. And also if you don't enjoy accu at all then don't do it, because the stress of having it done outweighs the benefits by a long shot. There are plenty of people who don't have accu and get BFP's all the same. Yet again just another opinion. Also I'm not having any complementary therapies this cycle as simply cannot afford it  No matter how good it makes me feel. Want to pay for Nick on ET day and pay to freeze embies, so thats my money gone. Nick charges £327 for the standby service which I think I mentioned before! 

I have taken on the emphasis in this cycle to just do what makes me feel good, and sod what he she and the other say. It is just too much. My head is more important in all of this. There is no point in doing all these things for my body, some of which I hate, if I'm going to go   doing it. Also on a months leave and all going to plan I don't go back to work until two days before testing. By which point the important bit of implantation will be over  

Kezza -  Yay for DR in two weeks, so exciting! And well done with the belly dancing, altohugh I could probably give you a run for your money judging by how tight my clothes are! 

Rosh -  Sorry you felt deflated when you left QM today. I felt exactly the same, such a waiting game. But I have learnt that you can't make time disappear, and we couldn't afford treatment privately, so tried to enjoy the time off treatment and free and easy as much as possible. It did kick me in the bum a lot and get me down  but there was so much I could do then that I can now, being so naf on treatment and all! And you can enjoy chrimbo without thinking of all the things you can and can't eat and being at parties having to inject etc. Christmas is just around the corner, and it isn't long after that. Hope you work out what to do between you and DH.

Samia - Am I allowed to guess in sweepstake or am I at an unfair advantage??! 

Nicki - Should be all info'd up on accu nowm hope you make your choice soon. Great news about the lap, hope it sorts itself after and you are on IVF wagon soon!  

Jack - Wow! Stims moving fast for you now, you'll be PUPO before you know it! 

Sleepy - Sorry I blew your cover! 

Rooby - Good luck for ET tomorrow and becoming PUPO! How very exciting!    

Grimmy - I primed my Suprecur on the Wednesday before too! Itold myself I was just checking it worked but in all honestly I just couldn't wait!  Hope saturday comes round swift for you and you get on ok with it it. I'm so used to taking it now, I often forget I need to take it until my alarm goes off! Never thought I would be like that! 

Venda -  Super news on getting THE APPOINTMENT! So exciting, hope you get the dates you want and it is a very special 2010 for you!

Liz -  Hello! Lovely to cyber meet you! Lovely to hear about the girls who get pregnant, shows us it does work!

Thanks to everyone for their good luck messages. Today went perfectly. The suprecur has done it's job and and I have had my first injection. I walked away from my scan all proud and confident, went to see the nurse. I wanted to do my first injection myself with them watching me to make sure I was doing it right. So primed the pen, put the syringe in the pen put it on my leg and...................I froze!  Couldn't do it! So the nurse gave it and I'm thankful to say that DH is happy to do them if I can't muster up the courage. Felt like such a plonker! 

So I am officially stimming and everything is going to plan, what more could I ask for. I'm so happy.

Lots of love and   to all

SillyBillyMe x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Done Sam!!


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Woo hoo Sillybilly!!! So pleased for you. I'm going to do the same on my first injection- thanks for the suggestion. Plus my DH did all of mine the first time round. I won't be so lucky this time as he is going to be away for some of the days. 

Rooby- i've just emailed Louise so I'll let you know. 


ps just ordered a belly dancing scarf so I can practice at home!


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Thanks Kezza    Silly it all depends on what you mean by an unfair advantage? Do you know something I don't  ? You go girl    and well done on the scan today one more step towards that BFP    

By the way I hope I'm not upsetting anybody by doing a sweepstake  

Sam xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

yay yay yay !!! for sillybilly!! fab news, i m so happy and next you ll see your juicy follies on the scan!
thank you for your lovely words xx

samia - all done! now....does silly have inside information? hahaha!
sweepstakes are great fun sam and even more so if i win! hehe!
xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Just being a midwife an all   won't really know, haven't seen you, can I alter my guess if I meet you on 22nd??


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Pinpin,  I was also asking myself about Silly    Maybe she's a spy    

We've got to think of a prize though as I think alcohol is gonna be out       Any ideas anyone??

Just seen your post Silly, go and put one on and if you change your mind on the 22nd then I'm sure we'll allow you    Won't we girls xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

All done, and I won't change my mind   Night night all!


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Thanks hun and bonne nuit xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

good night all- been lovely having so many people on tonight!! Going to pray for juicing follies for Pinpin and Sillybilly.


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Okay Sam, I've placed my bet   and I'm soooooooo going to win this time  

Yes, Sarah won the bottle of pink wine last time, which reminds me she's still owed it!  

Finally (for now anyway) OMG it's Keira's birthday today   I just can't believe how quickly that year year has whizzed by

Hello everyone else 

Pinpin - fab news about all those juicy follies and don't worry about OHSS - just keep the water intake nice & high

Rooby - good luck for today    

SillyBillyMe  - loads of luck with stimming    


Sorry, will try and get my head around who's who a bit more  

Liz
x


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Rosh - am sure you are a brill wife and the babygro sounds lovely.

Kezza - belly dancing sounds like fun!  How are you this morning? 17 IVF’s - oh my God but then triplets!!!

Rooby - hope today went well for you.

Pinpin - that’s a really good amount of follies and lovely sizes too.  Don’t worry about OHSS, you will be fine.

Sam - yeh, you can guess in the sweepstake, but not the flavour - do you know?  And no am sure you’re not upsetting anyone, takes peoples minds off other things!!  And Kiera’s birthday -   to Keira.

Silly - glad you’re stimming!  As for injecting, I was the same at the beginning and well able to do them all at the end. You will get there.

Hi everyone else, no news with me.  Was at midwife today, all fine, heard heart beat again, reckon it's a girl, but haven't googled the info about heartbeats as don't want to know for definite.  Scan next Wednesday and not going to find out.

Sleepy x


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

Sam...........placed my bet......      
xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girlies,

Well Sam I think the winning price should be a lovely box of chocolates and since i will be winning it I thought i'd mention that my favorites are praline and milk chocolate with roasted almond and hazelnuts. EVen though i'm thin as a sheet of paper I do eat like a     
And happy birthday to Keira !!  

Liz - thanks for the advice on the water intake i do need to be reminded because i am quite far form the 2 litres recommanded   I struggle to drink 1 litre!! How's little Ellis doing appart from being super cute on his pictures  

Sleepy - thank you for the reassuring advice, you're a star. As you will see by reading further down on my update you'll see that I am now worried about something else  

Silly & Kezza - how are you today?

Rooby - I hope ET went well and you are now PUPO!  

As for me well as i was saying to Sleepy further up I am very worried tonight as I was feeling very bloated since tuesday night and then yesterday was bloated and ovulation pains all day gradually increasing and then same thing this morning but then this afternoon the ovulation pains have almost disappeared and not bloated anymore... then tonight sorry for TMI but I went to the loo and found a quite a large piece of brown mucus/EWCM (about enough to fill a coffee spoon).
I have researched on here but couldn't find any mention of this anywhere especially not during stimms and now worried that all my eggs have been released and gone into the big black hole  
I have my scan tomorrow am so i guess i will find out then...
Has this happen to anyone or know whether this is normal?

Thanks girls

Pinpin x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Pinpin, Sorry but I don't know the answer to this. But I wouldn't worry that it isn't on the internet as it appears that the advice and information is sporadic. I'm sure Katie will put your mind at rest tomorrow and your follies will be growing nicely. I know its difficult but try not to worry! 

Hi Rooby- how did you get on today? How was the acupuncture with Nick?

Don't ache too much after my belly dancing. I do think that the BCP this time is making me put on weight but I am not being too healthy at the moment. I've planned to be healthier and cut right back on alcohol, caffiene and chocolate once I start down regging in two weeks time. 

hi to everyone else!!!


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

How are things?

Pinpin - Really sorry but I haven't got a clue what that is! Have you thought about calling the emergency treatment mobile, I think someone from the unit is on call for urgent calls 24/7 and so may make you feel more at ease? I think you call the main ACU number and there is an emergency mobile number on the message they leave, could be worth a try? Try not to worry though, stress will do you no good now, relax and try to stay calm, I'm sure everything wil be fine when you get there tomorrow, everything else has been great for you so no reason why tomorrow should be any different.

Kezza - Glad you aren't to sore after the belly dancing, hope your scarf comes soon! What do you need a scarf for?? Wouldn't worry about the extra pill weight (sounds like you are chiled about it anyway!), mine has all come off since saturday. I went to bed with a DD bra that only just fit on saturday night and woke up a C cup! Incredible! and since the all my extra weight has come off without even having to try, very strange for me. And as me and DH are both off this week I have even been indulging in too much cake but still the pounds are falling away. Just have a real lack of tone now as stopped exercise (like running and stuff) a couple of weeks ago! A bit droopy!

Sam - Sounds like you have a good sweepstake going!

Sleepy - Glad the MW appoitnments are going well, must be so lovely to hear your little ones heartbeat. So special!

Rooby - Hope ET went well and you are now PUPO! 

Hi to everyone else! Big hugs! Sorry no smilies on the silly phone!

I've had a super day today! Walked a big part of the London LOOP (London Outer Orbital Path) with DH today. Walked from Surbiton, to Tolworth to pick up the path which led us through to Ewell and Nonsuch Park, the site of Nonsuch Palace and then on to Banstead. Think we covered about 12 miles all told, but the scenery was stunning and such a beautiful day too! There really is beauty just around the corner. Walking through the still country air made me realise how lucky I am to be alive, and healthy, and able to enjoy such splendour. I also realised that I love DH so much and that without him all this would be pointless. I am so so blessed to live every day the way I do, and to have a wonderful companion by my side to share the ups and downs with.

Did my second injection (well DH did), and was sore for ten seconds but otherwise all ok. Did get a little spot of clear fluid mixed with blood seep out but only a tiny drop so sure it all went in ok. I also thought I would be ok to do it myself tonight, but I couldn't! Such a wimp!

Looking forward to the rest of my week off with DH. Have already explored Hyde, Green and St James Park inside and out (with much coffee and cake), walked all round Richmond Park and got soaked but loved every minute of it, brought some new boots to congratulate myself for starting Stims, and have had a real day of discovery today. Tomorrow off to Borough Market and the Imperial War Museum (bit like war buffs we are!) and Saturday we might go to Claremont Gardens and Esher common as never been! Sunday have my all day Mind/Body course and then a roast dinner which i haven't had in ages! And then a packed week next week when DH back at work! Phew! 

Lots of love to all

SillyBillyMe!


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Before you all panic, coffee is just my generic word for stopping for a hot drink, I haven't literally been having much coffee! In fact I have never EVER drunk coffee in my entire life! Not sure why, just never wanted too. What I should have said (and would have been more accurate) is that I have stopped for much cake and peppermint tea! It is the only hot drink I have! 

That feels better, had visions of a few frowns saying 'tut tut, drinking lots of coffee on Stims, is she daft??'


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Good Luck Pinpin, thinking of you x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Silly- sounds like you are having fun!!!  DH and I had a week off together when I was stimming so thats why he did all of my injections. Not long now...... 

You need a scarf with coins on so when you move it makes the tinkley noise and you can then tell how much you have moved. YOu've reminded me that i ordered one but haven't paid for it yet!! 

Pinpin- the emergency number should be on your paperwork if you need it. Otherwise PM me and I'll send it to you. But you are seeing them today so hopefully they'll have a magic answer!!


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi everyone

Thank you all for your words of support my lovelies sorry for being such a little worrier  

Silly - i hope you're having another brill cultural day in London today the weather has been lovely for you these past couple of days if a little on the chilly side. Hopefully all that fresh air will get your follies to a good start and get them all nice a juicy for scans next week   Your comment about coffee drinking made me   I'm with you on that one I never drink coffee either! I love the smell but always disappointed by the taste  

Kezza - thank you so much for the info about the emergency number    I didn't use it, I saw Julie this am and she assured me it was nothing to worry about and was normal.

Samia - how any entries to the sweepstake? Is that suitcase ready yet or are we waiting for my predicted birthdate?  

Sleepy - I'm so glad that all is well and hearing the heartbeat must be such a lovely experience. I love baby girls, she would be a cute little blondie looking like her mum  

As for me today's scan went ok follies are growing nicely at a slightly slow pace therefore EC is now postponed to Wednesday to give them a chance to grow. Julie said not to get too hooked on numbers as some of them will not produce any eggs. So far 7 are in the lead  between 12-15mm and 8-9 are a bit smaller in size so she reckons some of those will get nowhere. I'm having another scan on Monday at 11.15am.

Silly we are now getting closer to each other on the cycle only 5 days appart !!

I've been to Dr G afterwards to get my IVIG and whilst i was hooked there on the drip 2 other ladies were there also and both were pregnant following Tx and that gave me a big moral boost   I don't know if it's the accu or the relief of finishing work but i am feeling a lot calmer than I have been these past few days.

I've now officially finished work should be going back on 28th october. I have to say I found it very hard this week working from home and the Tx on the way it's just too much.

Now feeling knackered as i was given some anti histamine tablets to avoid reaction. Going for a warm shower now and then going to just rest on the sofa with hot water bottle until DH comes home from work.

Lots of love to all

Pinpin x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

good news pinpin. mine got put back the first time so I think this is fairly normal. I'm following your lead and lying on the sofa waiting for DH to get home. We are going to a black tie do tonight and I really don't want to go (been feeling fluey all day) so having a rest while I can. 

Hi everyone else!!


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Kezza - thanks for reassuring me about postponing of EC.  I hope you have not got the flu   Hope you'll muster up the strength to get ready for this evening, and if not all is left to do is convince your DH to stay in to look after you  

Pinpin xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies

Hope you are all okay.  Just a quickie - is there just one consultant at QM that does the EC bits? I only ask as i've not been told anything about it and so have no clue who my consultant would be?? 

Kezza - sorry you are feeling poorly, i've been laid up on the sofa all day (avoiding late turn at work) but i'm back in tomorrow when i will hopefully sound less like Darth Vadar! 

PinPin - yay for the moral boost and the follies - hope you are feeling a little more reassured (worrying is something we all do regardless)

Silly - hope you are feeling okay, well done for the no caffeine!

Rooby - hope you are okay

Sleepy - thank you  

Apologies for anyone i've missed xx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Heya ladies sorry for being so absent the last little while, have been havin a pooh week at work! Have just had a quick skim read through but as my memory is useless havent remembered very much so apologies straight off.

Pinpin - better to wait till wed and have a good EC than do it too soon and not get many juicy embies xx

Kezza - wow your one active lady, love it tho, your energy and enthusiasm is fab hang onto that.

Rosh - no idea am afraid, the consultant I saw did my EC and have only had one TX.

Silly - I use coffee as a generic for hot drink too, altho just lately to stop the look of horror on peeps faces have started saying not coffee hehe. Enjoy the rest of your time off, and don't panic about the injections xx

Sam - am pants at guessing stuff so will sit this one out, but wish you lots of luck hehe

Well Tuesday we had our private scan at hospital, it was fab. Nothing more than a 2d but bubs behaved perfectly, and looks like we are team pink  so chuffed  She is measuring spot on for her dates which have all stayed the same since beginning as per ET dates. We saw her swallowing and some fab images for 2d, got some cute pics including one of her foot lol. To celebrate we have bought a few pink baby grows and similar, but trying not to go too crazy just yet just incase. Next scan is our 22 week in just under 3 weeks so will get confirmation then


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

HI girls,

Quick one from me tonight as I'm so so tired!!  Lovely to see the sweepstakes    Somnium give it a go hun it's only fun and it doesn't matter if your pants  

Pinpin don't worry too much about EC being delayed I'm sure you'll have some nice juicy follies ready for you   

Kezza hope the fluey feeling has disappeared and you've been able to enjoy your do  

Silly, pmd you back last night hope you got it, where did you start that "loop" walk?  Once I've given birth I'd love to take all the kids and go for a long walk   How are you feeling?   

Liz, is it you or me who owes SarahTM that pink bottle?  Oh and thank you for Keira's birthday wishes girls but I've updated her ticker as her birthday was in August (09-08-0      

Hope everybody else is well   

Had the cleft nurse come yesterday and she's lent us a double electric breast pump and I've been told I need to start expressing antenately in order to have some colostrum (sp) milk ready for bubba as he/she might not be able to get it him/herself    I've also seen the consultant today and I've been booked in for a sweep in 2 weeks time (hint for Somnium  ) as I've explained I'm not too keen to go overdue and that week is half term  

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Hello all,

It's nice to know I wasn't the only one with my feet up on the sofa waiting for DH to come home this afternoon!

Kezza, I love belly dancing   - did one class while staying with a friend - it was hilarious and really taxing... swaying hips, moving feet, adding in arms - way more coordination than my little brain could cope with.  Well done you!  I also saw last summer a belly dancing display and the women were all fantastic and feminine - all ages, shapes and sizes and so comfortable with themselves. All power to you!  Bet DH will appreciate the tinkly scarf when you practice anyways !  Whereabouts is your class held?

I also put on weight with the pill both times and I'm now a size bigger than I've ever been , but still fit into the healthy category, it's just that I'm bigger than I'm used to being, but hey what the heck?  If this is what my body needs to do to get and stay pregnant then I'll work out what to do to get rid of the excess once the embies are safe and sound  .

Has Louise replied to your email yet?  I know she was away last weekend and not sure how long for...

Rosh - How are you feeling now about the additional timespan?  At first I found the wait between 1st and 2nd go hard to think about, but we just decided to focus on having a lovely time together instead and I think Silly has it absolutely right going for lovely long walks with her DH and spending quality time together.  It's hard I know .

Nicki - Do you have dates yet for your next cycle?  

Sleepy - will be thinking of you for your scan on Wednesday.  What counts is that enough of the eggs you do have collected, fertilise and start to divide at an appropriate rate... 

Silly - How are the injections going, getting any easier?   I was fine the first time round and just got on with it, hardly feeling anything, but this time round was a right wimp. DH set up all the injections for me (I think it helped him feel involved!) and I found them quite painful   but I guess it's been worth a few bruises  .  And what's this about your amazing boob shrinkage??!?  What's all that about, I'm intrigued?!  We popped into Borough Market after ET and had lovely relaxing lunch in Roast (above the market).  London Loop sounds ace but very hardcore! Claremont isn't huge but is lovely (just round the corner from me).  I love your attitude too. You're absolutely right that there is so much to be thankful for, despite our troubles.

AFM - Acu with Nick at Bridge was great. Was really convinced by it as I completely felt all the stimulation - which I've never felt with acu before and had a really warm tummy for the ET.  He's super professional, lovely and chatty and made it a much more pleasant experience.  I asked if he was sure he'd taken all the needles out as I had one in the top of my head and couldn't remember him taking it out - and he said we'd soon find out - cos if he hadn't I'd soon be receiving radio 4!  Definitely relieved some of my tension prior ET!

Lady Dr doing the ET basically walked in and said - "I see you've been here and done this before so I'll get straight to work"...and proceeded to stick her speculum thingy where she needed it without further ado, whilst the chair was still being put into position!  I think it gave to time to get mentally prepared for the ET and felt less rushed.  Otherwise we'd've been in and out within 12 minutes!

So we had two 8-cell miracles popped in yesterday   and hopefully am sitting with morulas today   (32-cells) and blastocysts tomorrow .  Not such good news for our other fertilised cells   as none of them were above average and so they recommended we didn't freeze any at that stage.  We had one that fertilised but didn't divide, two that reached 5-cell stage (Bridge wanted them to reach 6-cell by Day 3) and one 6-cell and one 7-cell.  It was all a bit much to take in straight after ET as we couldn't just let them go, so we are culturing them all for the next few days to see if they reach blastocyst, at which point they can be frozen into snowbabies...  .  I guess this way nature decides what happens next.  If you pray then please say one for them!

Night all,
Rooby x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Ooooo it's late!

Quite a lot of activity today I see!

Rooby - so pleased you have two beautiful miracles on board. - I'm also having Nick pre and post ET and you have really helped me to feel positive about that choice from what you have said. I will be praying that your other litle embies make it to snow babies but with any luck you won't need them because you'll be BFP in two weeks! So I guess you will be testing on 22nd October? All going to plan that'll be my ET day! Argh!

Pinpin - sorry very happy for you that your worries were unfounded today and that the scan went super well! Keep those litle follies warm and I'll try and keep up behind you, we really are cycle buddies, and hopefully pregnancy buddies soon!

Kezza - hope you managed to pay for the scarf and that your flu turns out to not be much, would be rotten to have the flu over the weekend when you could be with DH having a lovely time. Hope you mustered up the energy for the do. I know exactly what you mean tho, I get cold feet and would prefer to stay in, but always enjoy it when i'm out!

Som - glad to see you back on the scene, and with such exciting news. If I found out I was having a girl and I would have less self control than you, I love the lovely boutique dresses and outfits you can buy them. Plus I'm an avid knitter, my needles would be going mad!

Sam - yes got you PM, sorry I haven't answered you. I work at Kings College in South London, and absolutely love it. Like I say any questions diabetes wise then shoot, I'm specialised in all manner of medical problems, so hope I know what I am talking about! Glad you met the nurse that will help you with baby when they arrive, that must be a great releif!

Rosh - Sorry you have been a bit under the weather too, hope you voice makes it back soon. I haven't the foggiest who does EC's, I've only ever seen Mr Kalu for appoitnments and then the registrar for this cycle. I haven't actually seen a consultant since being put on the list but haven't thought much of it. As long as they get the eggs I don't care who does it!

I've had a very slow slow day today, but lovely nonetheless. Didn't make it to London today, think I overdid it on my walk yesterday. So spent the day making soup and baking while DH was down the allotment, and went out for a meal this evening. Will make an effort to go to market tomorrow!

I've been getting a weird feeling down low today, but think it might all be in my head as very early. Just feels a bit heavy and I'm just very aware of something feeling different. No pain, not uncomfortable just weird. Think I'm just feeling what I want to feel!

Did my injection myself tonight! Third time lucky!

For those asking the London LOOP can be picked up in Kingston, check out www.walklondon.org.uk I think for details, or just google walk london or london loop! It is great fun, 125 miles in all and split into 24 short sections.

Sorry again for no smiles. Can't be bothered to sit on computer so thumbs hurt now from phone!

Lots of love x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey guys

Thanks for the answers - my confusion stemmed from Nick telling me that the consultant was on annual leave for 3 weeks and this would mean delays starting for up to 3 periods??  Do they not have locums?!?! 

Rooby - feeling okay and DH and i had a really good chat.  We are both sick of being messed around by QMs and them moving the goal posts.  After they cancelled our May appt and moved it to October we thought things would get better but there you go.  We will go along on 8th December and see what happens then  

Right better get my skates on as gotta be in work at 10am x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Rosh- I think they must be talking about Ms Bevan. She always has 3 weeks off in january. If you ring and push them for another date for your appointment then as long as you can be flexible then they can normally fit you in. You have to be assertive though!! Ms bevan oversees all of the assisted conception at QM's and kingston.  

Hi Som- brilliant news. Team pink- must have been amazing! 

Hi Rooby- well done on being PUPO!! Nick sounds lovely- I'm definately going to do that and I've been in touch with Louise. She is on holiday until Tuesday. 

Hi Samia- fingers crossed it happens in the next two weeks ! 

Well I went to the cricket dinner. It was ok- nice to get dressed up and have some fun with DH. Life has been so busy for us lately. Feel a bit better this morning but do have a small hangover (oops!) but decided to stop drinking and be healthy when i start down regging. I'm going to Vancouver on Wednesday to see a friend (without DH!!!) so I see this as my last responsible free trip. 3 days after I get back I start down regging. So excited about the next couple of months and the prospect of being BFP before xmas!!!  

hi everyone else!


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Sam  - am gonna guess just to keep up with the spirit of things, and how can I not after your lil hint hehe. So 28/10/09 and 7lb 13oz (only cos 13 is my lucky number and always have to get it in somewhere hehe).

Well off to town today, havent been for ages, normally end up hating it eek! Hope its not too hectic.

Rosh - hope you have an easy day at work, hate having to go in saturdays.

Kezza - Thanks and I hope you get your Xmas pressie, maybe you should write Santa hehe. As with all of you my fingers are crossed for some more BFP's, me Samia and Sleepy would love some company.


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Kezza - i'm going to get DH to ring up in 2 weeks to see if they have any cancellations.  I know that Nick isn't remotely flexible - he told me this is what we get end of... perhaps a nice lady receptionist will answer!


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

2sillybilliesand3cats said:


> Rooby - so pleased you have two beautiful miracles on board. - I'm also having Nick pre and post ET and you have really helped me to feel positive about that choice from what you have said. I will be praying that your other litle embies make it to snow babies but with any luck you won't need them because you'll be BFP in two weeks! So I guess you will be testing on 22nd October? All going to plan that'll be my ET day! Argh!
> 
> So spent the day making soup and baking
> 
> I've been getting a weird feeling down low today, but think it might all be in my head as very early. Just feels a bit heavy and I'm just very aware of something feeling different. No pain, not uncomfortable just weird. Think I'm just feeling what I want to feel!


Hi all - had some great news this morning from Bridge that we definitely have one snowbaby  - a top-grade blastocyst put on ice for us this morning!! Yay!!  So happy that we didn't follow Bridge's advice at ET! They are keeping an eye on 2 other 'maybe babies' which are almost at blastocyst stage  and so we'll find out tomorrow how they have gotten on and whether we can put them on ice too.  The lady embryologist who phoned was so lovely. They are so sensitive to what this means to us - I am so incredibly grateful to them.

To answer Silly's question, yes we'll be testing on 22nd. Will definitely be sending you warm fuzzy vibes for ET that day!  I also had a few odd feelings low in my belly prior to EC which I couldn't work out if they were egg related or not. Never had ovulation pain but apparently that can be quite common during stimulation. Mind you it could just have easily been trapped wind! (oops TMI!)

Moving swiftly on - I'll have to swap recipes with you as I'm running out...  Was meant to make broccoli soup yesterday afternoon, but a friend who's 30 weeks pregnant came around and we ended up gossiping on the sofa all afternoon instead!  That's the plan now for this afternoon whilst DH is on bread-making. Finally got him domesticated after 11 years!! woohoo! 

Pinpin & Silly - hopefully we'll all be BFP within a few weeks of one another!  Never fear - you'll both be enjoying the joys of the progesterone pessaries (and their effects )  soon enough! Oops TMI -again!

Rosh - I had Mr Kalu do the EC, don't know who it was the first time - a lady consultant, maybe Dr Bevan...? They were all just nattering away about some tv programme the night before as if I wasn't even in the room whilst I was lying there trying to keep myself calm!!

That's it from me - just discovered the new series of Gossip Girl is back on tv...!

Hi to everyone - thinking  for you all,
Roobyx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey Girls!

How is everyone? Hope you have all had a lovely weekend.

Just a quick one to say good luck to Pinpin for tomorrow, really hope some of the little follies have caught up and you can have you trigger shot tomorrow night, ready for EC on Wednesday.

Nothing much with me, stil stimming away, managing all my own injections now which feels good. A few twinges and a realy heavy uncomfortable feeling now so really hope something productive is happening for my scan on Wednesday!

Lots of love, look forward to catching up soon x


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Evening lovely ladies, 

I hope you are all okay, I've just been catching up on all your news;

Pinpin – It sounds like you are doing great hun, good luck for tomorrow! 

Silly – I'm glad you are getting on okay with your injections sweetie, Ooo it's a big week for you too 

Rooby – Congratulations on being PUPO, and fantastic news on your beautiful frostie I hope you get some good news on the other two tomorrow. How are you feeling hun? You sound lovely and relaxed, keep up the good work. 

Kezza – Have a great time in Vancouver, what a great way to prepare for your treatment. 

Rosh – I hope you manage to speed your dates up hun. 

Samia – I'm going to place my bet once I've finished here xx

Som – Wooohoo a little girl!!!!!!!!!!! 

Hi to everyone else, I'm going to have to go back a few pages and catch up properly. 

AFM – I'm starting to feel myself again today, it's been a tough couple of weeks but I'm starting to feel a bit of positivity and optimism creeping in, and it's all thanks to my wonderful DH... he has managed to make me feel happy at a time when I didn't think it was possible, I'm a lucky girl! (sorry for being all soppy ) 

So we've asked our GP to refer us to The Lister, we should probably have waited until after our follow-up at Queen Mary's but it takes 3-6 weeks to get an appointment and we were feeling all pro-active! Even though it's a scary amount of money to find I'm feeling very excited about being a private patient, it feels like a new chapter and this time we are in control, grrrr bring it on  

Lots of love, 
Mini x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girlies

Has everyone had a good weekend ? 

We've had a very quiet one, been to accup yesterday pm and resting mainly keeping those follies nice and warm   for them to grow all the while watching the xfactor   DH is looking after me really well, just like you Silly and Mini me I don't know what I'd do without him   He's been cooking all weekend for me trying to keep everything high in proteins   My friend who will be covering for me at work during my time off came by today so I could handover any current issues and my lovely boss sent me a nice text message on friday night to wish me all the best with the tx.

Silly - thanks for thinking of me and your lovely words. I am very greatful for the support and advice all of you lovelies are providing. I PMed you back. This week is going to be an exciting week for you, you will see your nice follies on the scan on wednesday and in a week's time you'll be ready for EC  

Mini me - thank you for your good wishes   I'm so glad to hear you are feeling more positive and ready to get back onto the horse. The Lister are amongst the clinic at the top of the table for success rate so I have no doubt in my mind that it will be money well spent and it won't be long until you are BFP. Also the waiting time will seem nothing compared to NHS and you'll be DR again before you know it. Has the book finally arrived?  

Somnium - you're keeping the thread in pink following Sleepy! Yay for a little   Hope you enjoyed your day in town yesterday. Did you get anymore baby clothes?

Rooby - Congrats on the frostie blast! YAY ! I'm   that the other 2 make to   blasts also ! It's brilliant that when you'll be thinking of giving your little one/ones a little bro or sis you'll have those in the freezer waiting   Loving your PMA and hope you now have your feet up.

Kezza - hope you're hangover nursing is now over and you're back on healthy diet of course   How's the flu symptoms hun? Hopefully the alcohol has knocked the virus on the head !   Have a brill time in Vancouver, enjoy your last trip away without a baby hanging off your hip  

Rosh - I have to say i'm not sure what is going on with the consultants at QM. I don't believe i have ever met Dr Bevan or Dr Kalu but the lady Dr I saw for my IVF appt was really nice however the one I saw before to review my results was not as good and was Dr Bevan's assistant i think. Sorry if this is confusing you even more...  

Samia - hope you're not too tired and have your feet up now. What is a sweep

My follies are calling for the hot water bottle so afraid that's all from me for tonight  

Nighty night

Pinpin x


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Pinpin - fingers crossed everything looks good tomorrow xx Didn't get any clothes but OH picked out a really cute pink sleeping bag 

Mini - wow you move fast hun, hope the move to the Lister does the trick xx

Silly - yeay for moving forward with the injections, good your obviously relaxing a bit more. I remember all those lil twinges so hope your right and that its a good sign 

Nothing new here, except seem to be growing bigger by the day! Looking forward to The Baby Show next Sunday


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi everyone

Just back from my scan at QM and i'm ready for EC on wednesday at 9am.  Julie said i have a good number of follies there ready. There's 10 (5 on each side) that are between 17-19mm, then there's about 6 at 15-16 mm which she reckons will grow enough by wednesday and then there's about 3-4 that are tiny 10-11mm so she said they wouldn't even touch these little ones at EC to avoid them filling with water unnecessarily. She said my lining is nice and thick, she mentioned a triple layer which she sounded pleased about  

I asked about OHSS which worries me due to me being a little worrier and having a few follies plus being v. slim and she was very understanding of my worries and said it's a very stressful time and normal to worry that something is going to go wrong at each step. She said i should be fine and doesn't think it's necessary to coast me wit those numbers of follies as long as i keep up with the fluid intake and eat my proteins. She reckons I may have a bit of discomfort as i am v. petite and said my tummy may look a bit big and not to worry and to call her if i feel unwell. I find Julie really nice, I really warm to her.

Now got to do my last 2 suprecur sniff today and do trigger injection tonight at 10pm. I have got to book taxi for wednesday also.

Sorry about the me post, I'm getting nervous and excited... going to accu this afternoon hopefully that will help me to relax.

Hi to everyone  

Pinpin x


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi everyone

Pinpin - great news re EC on Wednesday - hope all goes smoothly and they get lots of juicy eggs!

Silly - glad to hear stimming is going OK and that you are managing the injections yourself now.  My DH said that he would do mine, I just don;t fancy the idea of him coming at me with a needle!

Rooby - great news re the frosties, that;s something DH and I still need to discuss!!  I hope the 2WW is not too long and drawn out for you and that we have some positive news at the end of it!

Lauralou - if you're out there you must be close to starting DR.  Good luck and hope to see you on here again soon.

Me - I started DR on Saturday and so far so good.  In fact, I don;t feel/taste anything when sniffing, the only effect is that I get a runny nose afterwards!  I hope that I'm doing it right, although I can't see how you can do it wrong!  Any advice welcome.

See ya 
Grimmy


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi everyone... just a quick one as I'm trying to catch up on everything I've missed over the past week. Holiday was fantastic and I now feel a bit more normal. Just before leaving I had a complete meltdown at work and cried in front of my boss. It felt like I had this huge cloud in my head and I just couldn't concentrate on anything. I guess I've been suffering from depression, but I can honestly say that I've turned a corner and feel more positive and upbeat (despite the terrible jet-lag).

Pinpin - sounds like you've been really sucessful with the stimming and have a lovely number of follies growing... YEAH!! Good luck with EC tomorrow. I had a lucozade sport sraight afterwards which is supposed to help with OHSS (read this somewhere!). 

Silly - great news that you've started stimming... sounds like you're making the most of being off... 

Rosh - what a nightmare! Patience is such a hard thing, especially when you've done everything they asked. I'm considering going to UCL for a private go, but only because it's around the corner from my office, there's no waiting list at all and it had the best success rates in London last year.... (I think the cost is similar to the lister)

Rooby - congrats on being PUPO!! hope that you're taking it easy.

Hello to everyone else and sorry for the lack of personals - just need to catch up as it's been busy on here
Lots of love to all
Nic xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey All!

Niccad - wow you sound fantastic! i guess the break was a good thing   where did you go to?

Yep UCL was where i was looking having seen their results etc.  DH and i are going to go along on the 8th December and see what happens - i should imagine it will be start dates for March. I'm under no illusions re the success of cycles so will consider UCL as and when we need cycle no.2

if you do go there for a private go, let me know how it goes.  Glad you are feeling perkier


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to let you know I had EC today and they got one egg, I am so happy, I was hoping to catch up at the weekend but spent most of Saturday at the hospital having my scan and bloods got the  go ahead for EC today got home realised I'd run out of one of the drugs    had to get an emergency doctor at the hospital to write me a script and get back there.  Yesterday i was so shattered and worried so today I'm over the moon   

Rooby, congrats on being PUPO, I hope you're taking it easy 

Pinpin, good luck for EC, you sound like you're having a great txt, Julie and all the team are lovely, you really feel like they take care of you, they've all hugged me when I used to sit and cry during txt there.

Grimmy, I wasd the same I was worried I was DR wrong as I used to have no side effects, trust me they'll kick in eventually.

Somnium, I've been away so long I missed your news, congratualtions on your BFP - 18 weeks wow, you must be so happy hun, I'm sure you'll love the baby show, how's the bump growing?

Mini, you'll love the Lister, yes you really do begin to feel in control and they really look after you, I had my EC there today and they were all lovely and caring, I asked if my Dr could do it and even tho' he had clinic he came in to do it and made me feel so much more confident as it was him.  Good luck with your tx.  

Well I think it's time for me to relax and start visulalising my egg meeting my DP's swimmers!

Good luck everyone


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Jackseen - I'm happy to hear that your EC went well today and they do sound like a lovely bunch at the lister. I am now   for your egge and Dh sperm to get jiggy overnight   

Niccad - welcome back! You sound very relaxed and like your holiday has done you some good. I pmed you with the details you'd asked about immune protocol. Also as I said to you in my pm i aslo had a big cry over the phone to my boss on my last day working from home friday. It's emotionally nerve racking isn't it.

Silly - how are you today hun? Anymore twinges down there Thinking of you lots   

Rosh - what is the UCL's full name? I can't find their website and would like to take a look  

Grimmy - congrats for starting DR, this is it now you've definitely got the ball rolling on your cycle  

Laura lou - How are you doing hun?

Rooby - How are you feeling? I hope your still full of PMA and have received good news about the last embies and they're now in the freezer?

Mini me - how are you?

I went to accu and came back feeling all bloated. I've booked the taxi for Wednesday. Finally gave The Bridge a call to find out if they offer day 5 (blast) transfer for NHS patients as Julie had said they normally do day 2-3 transfer so was a bit confused.  I spoke to a lovely lady called Julia I think and she said that quality/numbers permitting they do try to get to day 5 and that it doesn't matter if it's a sunday.

I know on paper everything seems ok so far but I am so scared about the next steps to come and so worried something is gonna go wrong like i'm going to develop this ohss, or no fertilisation or BFN in the end - I wish i was full of PMA but can't help it... sorry girls 

Now going for a hot shower as cooked some sausages at lunch and can smell that in my hair - yuk!

Pinpin x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Just a quickie!!! Well done Pinpin and good luck for Wednesday. 

Well done Jack!! 

Nic- nice to have you back and you had the break you needed and deserved. 

Hi everyone else. I'm still at work so not much time as I want to finish but nothing to report here. 2 days until I go to Vancouver but still haven't packed.


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Evening!!

I am still here, just lurking and reading all that is going on ~ so much, it's hard to keep up!! 

Jackeen congrats on being PUPO, lots of  .

Pinpin - can't believe you are so close to your BFP, it seems to have gone by so fast.  Hope your trigger goes ok. 

Grimmy - glad you are on the sniffing, not long now.  

Silly - glad you are progressing too and injections aren't too bad.  I have googled the London Loop, makes a change from walking round Epsom Downs, like i usually do!! 

Sam- hope you are ok, not long now! 

Me - i finish the OCP on Saturday and then start sniffing - so moving forward (slowly!!).  Work now know about tx as i had a little breakdown a few weeks ago!!! oops.  Feel like a weight has been lifted thou and now its not a secret.  The admin team were fantastic.  I am now worrying about EC, when DH has to go the Bridge, what taxi co do i use and does anyone know roughly how much?  He reckons he can jump on his motorbike, not with my eggs he can't!! MEN!  

I know there is loads more that has been going on but can't keep up. 

Can;t make the meet on 22nd as i am going see Take That Musical in Wimbledon!! 

Take care and lots of  

Laura 

x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey PinPin - it's University College London but their fertility clinic is known as CRGH - Centre for Reproductive and Genetic health - they were the top performer for results, 60% success rate as i recall and they do everything under one roof   - crgh.co.uk


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Evening all, 

Just a quickie from me as I'm on my phone multi-tasking whilst watching Flash Forward. 

Pinpin - Yippie for egg collection on Wednesday hun xx

Jack - Keeping my fingers firmly crossed that your lil' egg is doing magical things tonight xx

Nic - Welcome back Hun, did u win big in Vegas? I had a big cry on my boss on Friday so u are not alone xx

Grimmy - Congrats on getting started xx

Laura - Your next Hun, how lovely that there are so many ladies cycling together xx

Hi to everyone else, will do a proper post once I'm back on my laptop, 

Big hugs,
Mini xxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Laura- in terms of EC then I doubt your DH will be able to use his bike. The incubators are about the size and weight of car battery and they need to be kept upright. Taxi is about £55 return (unless they have to wait and then it about £70). But there is always somebody going about the same time so maybe you could share one. When is your EC date? 

Hi everyone else

Meet up on 22nd October. The Albany- Thames Ditton? 
Confirmed
Niccad
Sillybilly
Pinpin
Minime
Sarah TM
Grimmy
Me

Maybes
Sleepy dwarf
Samia
Somnium
Liz
joy56

So I'm going to book at table for 7.15 for 10 people. That way if some of the maybes join us we'll have enough room and if they all join us then we can ask for a bigger table. 

Does that sound like a plan? If the maybes have become definates then let me know. Anyone else I've missed?
Love kezzababes


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Helloooooooo!

Quite a flurry tonight and good to see everyone is well!

Pinpin - YIPPEE! for EC on Wednesday, can't believe the time has finally come that we are heading for EC but here we are. I remembered once upon a time I thought that I would never be in this position, that my time would never come but here we are! sunds like you have a good number of follies too, should be able to get some little frosties to get a little brother/sister for you BFP in two weeks!

Jack - Well done on the EC, got everything crossed that both parties perform the required duties tonight! Hope ET goes well later this week!

Nic - Welcome back hun, glad you had a fab time but hope you haven't come back broke! Sounds like you have really picked up and good to hear you are feeling better. Looking forward to seeing you next week!

Kezza - thanks for booking the table. All being well 22nd could be my ET date so could be eating for three! Hope you are well.

Laura - you sneaky thing! Can't beleive you start DR saturday, gone so quick! Good luck with that!

Grimmy - Don't worry about the sniffing. I worried for the whole 10 days and when I got to the scan everything was fine, which has jelped me relax with the injections. I think that if I responded well to DR then I must have been doing it right, and all my injections have gone in with no leakage so must be working!

Mini - Hello love, I'l PM re:Saturday tomorrow x

Hi to everyone else!

I'm in Pompey at the moment, for lil borthers birthday, in my mummys bed with a hot water bottle she made me. She is so sweet really looking after me. She is coming up to be with me when I have the EC while Matt is away as I tend to get tearful after sedation! She was really upset when she saw injecting myself too, I love my mummy!

Really really heavy down there tonight, like AF is about to arrive and with lots of pressure. I'm quite bloated too, none of my trousers seem to fit so I'm in dresses! No pain, just heaviness and pressure. I'll be surprised if there isn't anything there on Wednesday, with the way it feels. Make me feel like I need to go number 2 all the time (sorry TMI!) and it isn't very nice! I feel like that when AF due but this is more prolonged and all the time! Keeping up the water and protein, also feeling very thirsty (never seem to be able to quench my thirst) and drinking at least 4litres a day. Just one more injection and I'll find out! I'm so excited, hope I haven't imagined all these feelings, then I'd feel really silly!

Lots of love

SillyBillyMe x


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi girls,

A quick one from me to say hello to everyone & 'Good Luck' to all the people busy with D/R, stimming, E/C & beyond!
Hopefully there'll be a few BFP announcements very soon 

Lots of love
Nicki xx


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Afternoon, 

Kezza - my estimated EC at the moment is 9th November.  Only 4 days left on ocp! I kept telling DH, i think he continued with the bike thing becasue he knew it was winding me up!!  

Hello to everyone - hope you are all ok. 

xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Laura- thats a shame- mine is 13th november. 

Hi girlies

I'm day 23 of the OCP (starting DR in 9 days) and I've started spotting. This didn't happen before but I didn't use the OCP for as long before. Its not much but I've also got AF symptoms. Anybody else had this?!?


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Kezza - I had spotting on and off the whole time I was on the pill, and always felt like AF was around the corner, but my baseline scan was perfect so   when do you fly to Canada?


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Pinpin - best of luck for Wednesday hun, will be thinking of you.

Grimmy - glad stimming is going well for you.

Niccad - glad you had a good holiday and are feeling more positive.

Jack - congrats on your golden egg.

Kezza - have a ball in Canada, I was there nearly 10 years ago, it is a beautiful country - enjoy.  Are you doing the rockies?

Lauralou - hi, glad all going well and you have started sniffing.  Love Epsom Downs for walking.

Silly - have googled the loop, never knew it existed, will try one of the walks one of these weekends.

Mini - glad you have joined the Lister board, am not good about keeping up but they seem to have all been very good about welcoming you on board.

Rooby - great news on your embies, hope you’re doing ok.

Hi everyone else, hope you are all doing ok.

love Sleepy xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Mornin' girls, 

Just a quick 'should be getting ready for work but instead I'm on FF' post from me  

Pinpin - I hope EC goes well today hun, looking forward to hearing how u get on xx

Silly - good luck to u too sweetie, I hope your scan shows lots of lovely follies xx

Jack - how are you doing? I've been thinking if u xx

Better go I'm going to be late! 
Lots of love xxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi girlies

I've booked at table at the Albany for the 22nd October. From 7.15pm. I've booked it for 8 as they only do party bookings for over 10 with a specialist menu. i'm sure it will be fine if there are more of us. It is booked under the name Kerry

The web link is 
http://www.the-albany.co.uk/

if you need directions or want to look at the menu.

See you on 22nd (my picture is there and I'll wear a red coat so you can see me)

Good luck for thos that have markers this weekend!!!


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Hi all,

Wow an immense amount of activity to catch up on!  So please excuse me now for short post and not being up to speed with everyone.

Pinpin -       for EC today.  Take it really really easy for the rest of the week if poss.  Am sure you are just about to have a lovely cup of tea and a sarnie right about now.  So keep those feet up girl!  Can't wait to hear how you and DH get on in the next few days.

Silly - Thinking of you for your scan today.  When is your EC?  I can imagine what you are going through at the moment - I was so bloated than none of my trousers fit - and I had to unpick the stitching on one pair to give me more room! (Luckily it was a pair that I'd bought that were too large and I'd taken them in ages ago!) After ET things do calm down though.  

Kezza - I think it's great that you are organising a night out for everyone and really appreciate the opportunity to meet up.  I think though that it is unlikely I'll be able to join you for the meal.  I might try to pop in to say hi, but as you know it'll be my test date and I've asked my best friend to come visit from Chester to give me additional moral support that day...  If the universe is on my side then it would be lovely to meet you ladies.  If not, I'd likely blub the minute anyone asks how I am and I wouldn't want to bring a downer to your party...  

Hope you have a fab relaxing and invigorating time in Canada.  Do take care of yourself, pamper and have oodles of fun!

Grimmy - How're the injections going?  Not long to go now!

LauraLou - 9th November - less than 4 weeks to go!  How exciting!  My DH decided that he'd just take the bus and the train to Bridge, rather than get caught up in traffic in town.  I also had to suggest that his scooter and some bungy cords probably wasn't going to be the best idea!!

Jackeen - Thinking of you for ET this week - have they told you what day yet?  In any case Relax relax relax relax relax relax... Did I say relax?

Sleepy, Mini, Nicki, and everyone else -  Thanks so much for all your thoughts and lovely wishes.

AFM Bridge called us on Sunday and said that we had a 3cc blastocyst (6-cell-y) and the other two were morula's but that they were unable to continue incubating the morulas (the 5-cell-ies).  Their progress was too slow and so we had to let them go.  They also didn't recommend we froze the 6-cell as it wasn't top quality.  I had to call them back with our decision as I couldn't just decide that sort of thing on the spur of the moment.  We decided that we know the risks of freezing and defrosting and that although the chance of the 6-cell-y achieving all that successfully was low, we wanted to freeze it alongside snowbaby#1 and at least give it that chance as and when the day came.

ok gotta leave it at that - DH has just told me he's taking me out for lunch. lovely.

Love Rooby
xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Girls!

Just a quickie as on my phone, just can't peel myself off the sofa with my hot bottie!

Scan went well and I'm really pleased. I have 13 follicles, 6 on the right and 7 on the left. I have three 12-14mm, and eight  or so at 11mm, mainly on the left. Then just a couple smaller. However they seem hapy that they are the right size for this stage of the game, and that they should continue growing well. Going as planned for my scan on Friday and then they will make decision on EC. They have prepared me for the possibility of going on Wednesday, but also said at the same time they could really kick off in the next couple of days in which case will be Monday. Guess I'll just wait and see. I'm preparing my mind for Wednesday, that way I won't be disappointed when they say. I'm just over the moon I have produced that number of follies already!

So the next 48hrs or so are going to be quiet, just going to slob and let all my energy go into my little follies and help them grow. With the help of the hot water bottle that is. DH cooking me dinner now, he is really pleased too.

Pinpin - hope it went well today, was thinking of you when I went for my scan. Hope they get jiggy tonight!

Jackeen - any news on your little egg? Been thinking of you x

How is everyone else? Sorry for lack of personals, just can't take my mind off my little follies!

Lots of love to all x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Silly - that's great news... YIPPEE! EC will be just around the corner... no wonder your ovaries were feeling heavy...

Pinpin - hope that you're well & are taking it easy and that today was stress and pain free. I pray that you're sitting on the sofa with a big hot water bottle being pampered by DH and that all your eggs are getting ready for a fun night  
xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Thank you for your words of encouragement for today   and Mini me, Silly and Niccad thank you girls for your lovely PMs  

Silly - YAY !    I'm glad your scan this am went well, I was thinking of you whilst I was there as we probably were in the building at the same time. Fab number so now sending you tons of   I  for them to carry on growing nicely and uicy. Do not worry about the heavy bloated slightly painful lower stomach I had the same. You must be so excited now and looking forward to 2nd scan on friday   We should definitely meet up maybe next week after you've had your ET so we can go   together.

Rooby - thanks for your message   congrats on that further frostie hun. It must be good to know that you have these there waiting  

Kezza - thank you for arranging the meet up. I hope you have a fab time in Vancouver

Sleepy - thank you also hun. I hope you are well and growing a lovely bump  

Niccad - I am on the sofa as i'm typing this   should I keep up wit the hot water bottle until ET then? Please don't worry about arranging the LIT I'm sure you'll be fine with the timings, I'll give you some more details in answer to your message on the other thread x

Jackseen - How's your little embie doing hun? Sending you tons of   

Mini me - I hope you made it to work before 10am !!  

As for me EC went ahead this am and we got 12 eggs! The team at QM were fantastic. I saw Dr Kalu and got upset just afterwards as he implied that we didn't need ICSI just standard IVF but he then came back and said he reviewed my DH sperm results and due to first test showing slightly low motility he wanted to do half IVF and half ICSI. Him and the nurses were absolutely great, I had a complete fit of tears in the theatre as the anesthestist couldn't find the vein in my hand and it hurt so he had to then give up and stick it in my arm instead. I had the sister, Dr Kalu and another lovely lady all holding my hand, stroking my head telling me how they understood how stressful it is and how well I was doing.
Anyway once the needle was finally in I went straight to sleep and when I opened my eyes I was back in my box with all of them around me and they were handing the incubator to DH. Apparently I told DH off for still being there and telling him he should get going and telling him not to loose THE BOX all the whilst I was stroking the sister's face telling her how wonderful she was    

Within 1 hour i was properly awake and DH was back at 12.30pm. There were 2 other ladies there both had EC after me but we didn't chat much as the one who went in after me was looked after by her mum and the other was still drowsy when we left.

I had a snooze when we got home and then spoke to Nick to book accupuncture and he said to confirm back with ET date tomorrow now have my feet up and will be waiting worrying for the call tomorrow    

Lots of love to you all girlies,

Pinpin x


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Pinpin - great news re EC, hope you're resting up and they are jigging tonight in the lab of love!!


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Well done Silly & Pinpin, you've both done us proud today! 

Lot's of love Mini xxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Excellent news Pin Pin and Silly - we'll have another round of bfps on here very soon.    

Pin Pin - stop worrying now!!  You need to destress, relax, chill, calm and take very deep breaths!!!!   

Jack - hope it's fab news for your embie and this is your time.   

Have good evenings everyone.

Sarah x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Pinpin & Jack     


Put me down as a yes for the meet up unless I'm in Epsom for the night  


Sam


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi pinpin....great news on the EC yesterday. Sounds like it went really well & 12 eggs is fantastic. I hope that you don't have to wait too long for the call today but I'm positive you'll have lots of fertilised eggs. I think it's great that they are doing half and half... The bridge seem to be really good at ICSI. Saturday or Monday you'll be PUPO... so exciting! 

Rooby - good news on the other frosty. 

Jackseen - how are you getting on? Thinking of you and your little embie...

Nic xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

thank you mini me, sarahTM, sleepy, Niccad and Samia   what would I do without all of you girls go even more  

Sorry for being the queen of worry, it's all so daunting  

Waiting for the call............. and you've guessed it I  am worrying really really trying not to though..... i've already finished cleaning up our place and now off to GP to see if they will do my Gestone injection as Dh and i chickened out this am when we realised how big the needles are in proportion to my bottom!   Don't know if anyone else had these before, they got prescribed by the private Dr to give me extra progesterone support.

Pinpin x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Pinpin - Gestone needles are huge but make sure you warm the liquid first as it makes it easier to go in!
And well done on the great crop of eggies - here's hoping they are currently 'doing the do'    

ooh back later................

x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh thank you Liz will definitely use that tip! warm it up before it goes in my   ! x

Just back from GP who did the first one for me and DH booked in tomorrow am for a training, if he ever gets bored of his current job he could convert into a nurse  

Still waiting for the call.....  going slightly   and made myself a nice cup of tea (yes actual tea) and eating a lovely fairy cake... I fancied it and decided that one or two cups since the last I had 3 weeks ago wouldn't make much difference especially as i was craving one and they gave me one at the hospital yesterday!  

Pinpin x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Morning all!

Pinpin -  Great news on the EC, hope I get that many!  Don't blame you for going  on waiting for THE CALL, i would have gone insane by now! Well done on the first injection, you'll be a pro in no time. Your regime is certainly one way to combat a needle phobia!  I was interested in what you said about the EC yesterday. You said you went to sleep?? I thought they just sedated you and made you a bit dopey, but staying awake?  I've not been looking forward to the sedation at all, have fears that I'll be feeling so much pain, but so sedated I can't say anything. Bit of a nightmare situation! Fingers crossed this time next week I'll be awaiting the call! x

Why is it that in this treatment we can never stop worrying?!? I had my monitoring scan yesterday, and I must say I was the calmest I have ever been when going to QM's, and I think that was because I could feel there was something going on 'down there' and so they would have seen something. But now I have convinced myself that when I go tomorrow my little follies will still be little and won't have grown at all   don't why I do it to myself!

I am however giving myself the day that I promised today. I have just crawled out of my pit, and came straight on here to see if you had any news. Going to slob infront of the Discovery channel or something and await your news! I'm sure you'll have lots of lovely feritlised eggs, it's taking them so long to count them!

Lots of love x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

A quickie for SillyBilly to let you know that you are super sedated and fast asleep!  I met Liz on my second EC and talked absolute rubbish to her for ages!!  Plus there's a nutty nurse (forget her name - I think she's Irish so maybe Brenda or something) who talks for Britain so you don't feel so bad being a bit whoop bang!   

Enjoy the experience - it's very relaxing!

Pin Pin - fingers crossed that all 12 have fertilised so you can have your pick of the bunch!  Do you promise to stop worrying during the 2ww?  If not, I might have to come round and sedate you myself!!!    I never did the Gestone just 3 months of bottom bullets which I'm really missing now (not!!).

Jack - hope all well your end?

Rooby - how are you finding the 2ww so far?  Hope you're calm and relaxed (just like Pin Pin will be!) and looking after yourself.

Sleepy - congrats on the 20 week scan.  I bet you're delighted.  Which hospital are you at?  I'm at Kingston and they do it at 21 weeks so I'm having to wait 'til next Monday.

Hope everyone else is well and happy.

Not much from me.  Am apparently in the honeymoon period where I'm feeling fine and nothing to grumble about (much to dh's delight!) but I'm sure this'll change soon enough!  Can't wait for you girls to all join me soon.

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

SarahTM said:


> A quickie for SillyBilly to let you know that you are super sedated and fast asleep! I met Liz on my second EC and talked absolute rubbish to her for ages!! Plus there's a nutty nurse (forget her name - I think she's Irish so maybe Brenda or something) who talks for Britain so you don't feel so bad being a bit whoop bang!


Do you mean Nina?    I always saw Nina & Terri and don't forget Sarah that I talked complete rubbish too - banging on about my lovely Veuve Cliquot sedation 

x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Got the call and 10 have fertilised !  This is the further we have ever got so really chuffed with that as with being 'unexplained' you always do wonder if the problem is that they don't fertilise  

At the moment we're booked in for day 3 transfer on saturday at 11.10am but I asekd about blasts as their website say they have a greater success rate with them and she said if lots of good embies on saturday then they will consider taking them to blastocyst and transfer on monday (that's if QM agrees for them to do blasts but she said shouldn't be a prob and she would speak to them). 
So now we'll be waiting for the next call on saturday before 9.30am to see if transfer will be saturday or monday. I have to call Nick to see how we will manage the accup not knowing exact dates  

Silly - yes i confirm what Sarah said I was completely out of it as well and did not hear, see or felt anything. The sedation itself was actually quite lovely  

Liz & Sarah - I don't know what the name of the nurse was but she had a pink hat and matching pink eyeshadow and was very very nice and kept talking to me.
Sarah - i am going to have to find a way to relax as the embies will feel it if i'm stressed. Any relaxation techniques welcome everyone!!

how's everyone else doing? Rooby how's the 2 ww?

Pinpin xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

10 !!! That's absolutely fantastic - YEAH!!! (I would do the dancing pompoms but my work pc doesn't allow it). Looks like you might get some frosties too which will be great for a sibling later on  
Thanks for the pm... i never did the calculations before so it's a bit frightening. 

Hello to everyone else x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey all!

Just popping in to see how PinPin went and woohoo! 10 fertilised beautiful little embryos for mummy and daddy to pick from!  

Awesome news - hope the ET goes very well and look forward to hearing your fantastic news in a couple of weeks


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

yeah! Really pleased for you Pinpin! You must be so pleased! 10 is such a fantastic number you should definately get some   siblings!! Really hope you don't go too   before the call on saturday. Looks like a sleepless night on Friday. I was just thinking, if they do a blast transfer, is it one or two embryos they put back? I've always assumed it was one because of the high success rates and they would want to reduce the risk of multiple pregnancy. Lets hope you can start a trend of BFP's! (after Rooby and Jack of course!)

Starting to go a bit   myself with all the sitting around today, I thought it would be a good idea to do nothing in order to allow my body to just concentrate on growing the follies, ready for my scan tomorrow, but jeez I am bored! Can't think of anything other than my scan and the chance that nothing else has happened!

Lots of love and  

SillySarah x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks girls - loving the cheerleading 

Nic - I wanted the dancing pompom girl   to work computer for not allowing it ! Yes unfortunately the cost of immune treatment is scarily huge     You may want to pick and choose what you want to try?

Silly - just PMed you to arrange for 2 bored  hormonal women can go even more   together over lunch 
What time is your scan tomorrow? I will be thinking of you lots for those follies to have grown. You'll be surprised how much they've grown and if they aren't ready yet then no panic the same happened to me and they still got 10, a slow a steady growth seem to work also!

Rosh - thank you   how are you doing? I hope that time is going quickly for you and that the appointment seems a little less far away than it seemed initially  

Sarah - when you talked about the bottom bullets   do you mean the cyclogest?? I put mine into the front door yesterday and then had a bit of a fall back a couple of hours later (sorry TMI  ) (this IVF malarkey is sooo romantic hey!) I was wondering if they work as well if you put them in the front door as in the back door? I really cant put them in the latter due my colitis ! (Now it's getting gross sorry !)  

Hi to everyone else  

Pinpin x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi All,

Thanks for thoughts, I really didn't want to post bad news on this very positive thread.  My egg was too immature to fertilise so it's all over. The Lister they don't think I should try again as the odds are so stacked against me.  I know they're right I've had 7 cycles and only three embryos  but as I've also had three BFP's and MC's I just want to keep trying as it is a numbers game and at some point surely there must be a good enough egg to make the distance.  It's been inspiring  reading all the positive results on here.  I've been posting for three years and most of you who've be through multiple cycles have children or are pregnant, realising that it's not going to happen for me doesn't seem to be able to compute.  I wanted to do/try everything I could so I couldn't reproach myself for not trying hard enough,  

Thanks for being here for me,


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh Jack hun    Please never give up ever as I think the same as you: it's a number's game!! You can get pregnant and you WILL be pregnant very soon hun    Don't know if I've asked before but I was like you with the IVF (couldn't stimm) but clomid gave me Keira so it might be worth asking your GP. Sending you a massive  and you know where I am if you need me   

Pinpin, brilliant news hun on the embies, would be lovely to get some blasts and good luck for ET (I would probably give up the hot water bottle now )

Evening to all of you girlies and loads of luck to all  Can't remember who asked me what a sweep is  The consultant will put try and reach the cervix and with a couple of fingers (sorry TMI) will try and sweep in order to realise a hormone (forgot its name) to try and induce labour!! Otherwise if that doesn't work I'm due to be induced around the 28th... more hints for those who have not put their sweepstakes yet  Today was also my last working day so tomorrow will seriously think of packing my hospital bag . Hope you're all well 

Sam  

P.S: here's the link again for those who've not yet done their guess

http://www.mybabysweepstake.com/SweepstakeDashboard.aspx?Id=512

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Girls!

Just a quickie on my phone.

Jack - so sorry your little one didn't make it. Be strong, and try again, and do what you want to do in your heart. The doctors may be sensible but they aren't in your position.

Bit of a horrible bus ride to my scan this morning. Every bump really hurt my tummy and when I walk I get this funny pulling sensation. But I now know why! My ovaries and rev'd up a gear and I now have 18 follicles, of which 10 are ready for collection so I made my original date after all! And there are another four that are 15-16mm so will be ready for monday! Argh! Couldn't beleive it when Katie said I was ready, had to pinch myself, really thought I would be waiting until Wednesday! Whoopee!

Hope everyone is well x x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Jack, I'm so so sorry to hear your news.  Good for you standing firm and doing what you believe.  I also think it's a numbers game and tenacity and patience will get you your long awaited BFP.  Big hugs  

SillySarah (from one to another!!  )  Congrats!  On my 2nd tx I was so so bloated that when we went up for ET at the Bridge I was late 'cos I couldn't walk - partly through being bloated and partly through drinking a litre of water on the train on the way up!  DON'T drink too much 'cos you'll be in pain like I was!  Better to have a little and then up it when you get there as you need to.  They'll wait for you to have a few more cups if you're not quite ready but if you have too much then sod's law you'll be kept waiting for ages!  Have an exciting, fab weekend.

Pin Pin, what excellent news about your 10 embies.  Hope you're now relaxing?  Have my fingers crossed that all of 10 make it so you can have blasts on Monday.    I'm not the greatest 'relaxer' and tended to do things that took my mind off tx instead. (do what I say not what I do!!) For the first few tx's I either worked way too hard or DIY'd way too hard so on the last one I worked through to 2ww and then made lots of dates with friends for lunches and trips out and stuff and generally just had a nice time.  It worked for me!

Rooby - hope you're doing something nice too?

Have my MIL down from Nottingham this weekend so probably won't be around much.

lots of love to all and speak soon.

Sarah x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Silly - YAY YAY YAY !! Now you get the danicing pompoms from me for being ready for EC with so many lovely juicy follies !!     What brilliant news! You will get some good eggs with this number of follicles, oh I am sooo happy   I had EXACTLy the same pulling pains/heaviness so no worries you just have to take it easy over the weekend.

Jackseen - I am sooooo sorry hun     I believe that you are right not to give up hope, truely, so many girls have been successful eventually and against all odds. One of the girls - Omni - on Dr G threads had 16 failed cycles and was finally successful with him on her 17th and is now 18-20 week pregnant.  When i was at his clinic last week another girl there who was 43 was pregnant as well. You must follow your dreams and go with the right clinic consultant for you. You will get there because you are determined and once you are pregnant you will be glad not to have given up hope  

SarahTM - thank you   dare I say that... I am actually feeling slightly more relaxed and calm. I think the accup is helping me (and I really didn't believe in that before i started). I saw her yesterday and I'm going back this afternoon. In between all this I seem to have transformed from a busy office girl into a bit of a housewife!   I'm taking the opportunity of the time of to get lots of things sorted at home and even doing some cooking. Dh can't believe the smell of home made food when he walks through the door at night ! 
I hope you have a goos weekend with MIL around the house with you !

Rooby - how are you hun?

Samia - It was me who asked about sweep!   Well it doesn't sound like a very pleasant thing to have done however if it does the trick and baby pokes his head afterwards it would be worth it!  

Niccad - Just wanted to let you know that as part of my mission at sorting things out this week I have been in contact with WPA our private insurance company who have confirmed that they will reimburse the whole immune testing + first couple of consults with Dr G as part of our investigation so that is going to massively alleviate the final bill however they will not reimburse any of the actually treatment. Maybe worth trying the same thing with your BUPA cover??

Right got to go to accup in Epsom now and got to buy a new phone as well as line was down since the weekend and had an engineer come in this am to look at it and was very embarassed when he concluded in about 1.5 minute that our phone is dead  

Love to all

Pinpin x


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi girls, just a quick question - does anyone know what time is the earliest I can go for a blood test on Monday? Need to do my first fsh test! Hoping 8am?
Thanks x


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Jack - I am so sorry to hear your news, truly my heart goes out to you.  It is such a difficult time and I will be keeping you in my prayers.  I know there is nothing any of us can say that can change what you are experiencing and inadequate as it may be, my thoughts are just that what's important right now, is for you (and your partner) to fully accept and experience the emotions you are going through right now, so that when it is time you can let those feelings go and move on to a new phase, whatever your decision re: further treatment is.  A book that I started reading on holiday (in between treatments) is 'The way of the fertile soul' by Randine Lewis. In it she talks about how being fertile and fruitful can mean giving birth to a child - but to have a fertile soul, means to give birth to the true creative potential all we women have inside of us.  It is a bit American, but if you can look past that she has some really interesting ideas on increasing fertility and handling the emotions that arise during the journey. 

Silly - Excellent news for you!  No wonder you were feeling bloated - with all those lovely follies!  That's like having a bunch of grapes stuck in your tummy!  Relax relax relax relax and don't forget to relax over the weekend! 

Pinpin - Girl you are on fire!!  what an amazing number of fertilised embies!   When I booked Nick for Thursday - he also scheduled in time for me for the Saturday - in case they did exactly that and held off ET until day 5.  I would expect they'd still put two back in on day 5, provided you sign to say you understand the implications.  Will be thinking of you this weekend - let us know when you do go for ET and then keep your feet up!

Sarah - hope the weekend with MIL goes well! 

This weekend my DH's little sister (12 yrs younger) is coming over from France to visit us, before she emigrates to New Caledonia!  I think we'll be taking a nice long walk around Hampton Court and maybe a boat trip down the Thames.  On Satuday DH will be taking her out on the town and has suggested I rest up.  

The last few days have been a bit of a nightmare for me really.  First off just after my last post - DH took me out to lunch, where half way through came on the biggest nastiest 24hr migraine ever .  I haven't had one for over 18 years - and up it pops and takes out my vision on the right hand side completely leaving only fuzzy lines in its place.  So that was me out for the count on Wednesday lying in a darkened room throughout the rest of the day and evening and had remnants of it throughout the next morning.  

Got through the rest of Thursday feeling better, but felt dreadful   once I'd gone to bed - couldn't sleep, couldn't get warm or comfortable. Ended up calling NHS Direct at 3.30 this a.m. and spoke to an emergency doctor at 4.00a.m. then basically just had to sit it out for the next 4 hours with pretty unbearable stomach pains and vomiting.  Apparently a form of indigestion.  Only indigestion?  Ohmigod I was nearly in tears on poor DH who was up half the night with me, handing me wet flannels and warm milk and god knows what throughout the entire night.  Possible all hormonally linked but I hope none of you ladies experience the same kind of thing.  As far as we know it has not affected the embies in anyway. phew. 

Am still doing my best to remain as calm and collected as possible   - 6 more days to go... and counting...

If anyone is around next week and fancies lunch - do let me know - I'm now driving around again, so it would be nice to get out and about a bit...

Sorry this is all me me me, hopefully have nicer things to recount next time!

Love to all, hope you are all well. Wishing you all lots of    
Rooby x


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

scaruh said:


> Hi girls, just a quick question - does anyone know what time is the earliest I can go for a blood test on Monday? Need to do my first fsh test! Hoping 8am?
> Thanks x


Hiya, I used to go see Katie at 7.30 in the morning and there was no-one there then and the doors were locked. I think arrival at 8 a.m. would be a good idea as it is first come first served I think on Bloods. Even if you have to wait a few extra minutes will probably make the whole trip much quicker. Also traffic between 8-9.00 around QM is dreadful especially if you have to go up the A3 at all. That can take forever and there's no point in arriving there all stressed cos of traffic, so I'd agree with you - go early and get in quick on opening...! Hope it goes well,
Rx


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Excellent - thanks x


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

Just another quick one but we are just back from Spain yesterday and I'm knee deep in washing! 

Jack I'm so sorry to read your news   I truly hope that the near future brings you a beautiful healthy baby  

Sam My goodness I can't believe it nearly your due date  Good luck hun and get that bag packed

Pin pin I hope you have some great blasts on Monday  

Hi to everyone I will try to catch up properly soon


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

heya ladies sorry for the lack of posting recently, life seems hectic but for no actual reason!

Jack - ((huggles)) I don't reallt have the words and am not experianced enough at this to give you any real advice, but agree with those that said before you need to do what is right for you xx

PinPin - will be checking up tomorrow as soon as I get back from work, hope you get to blastocyst, but its not the end of the world. Yeay for 10 embabies 

Silly - woot! looking good girl hehe

sorry short and sweet but the memory is rubbish atm and I need sleep, work tomorrow grr!


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Hope you are having a good weekend.

Jack - really sorry to hear your news. Big hugs.  

PinPin - really happy you did so well, 10 embies is brilliant. You'll be PUPO before long. As M&J said warm it up first, I used to put the vial in my bra for about 20 mins before preparing the injection. Am guessing as you're not on here you are in QM getting those embies inside you!

Silly - you'll be just behind PInPin, very exciting. Good luck for Monday.

Sarah - I'm at Kingston too, I was 21 weeks on Weds. Good luck for Monday, you'll be fine.

Rooby - sounds like you had a horrible day and night, hope you are doing ok now and bless DH for looking after you so well. Sorry, not available for lunch, would love it but gotta work.

Hi everyone else, hope you are doing ok.

Don't know if you know or are interested but got a leaflet in my Gracia magazine this week about The Fertility Show happening next month - some of you may be interested. Link below.

http://www.fertilityshow.co.uk/

chat again soon, xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Sleepy - thank you for the tip re-gestone I shall warm it up in my bra before injecting !  

Rooby - so sorry to hear you had such a rough time these past few days. I hope you are completely recovered and feeling great again   I hope i don't go through the same symptoms  

Tanya - thank you so much for your pm and for letting me know the news about your my EC neighbour (your friend) and so happy to hear she has had ET. She looked very young so she should be very positive about the outcome.    for her.

Somnium - thanks hun   make sure you slow down the pace and look after yourself  

As for us well we made our way to The Bridge this am and just as we were pulling over to park the car the embryologist called to say that they want to take them to blasts as all 10 have made it to today and we have 5 top ones today that they couldn't choose from if transferred today and 2 more average and the last little 3 still dividing but a lot more slowly (bless). 
She told us to come in and sign the consent form, as DH hadn't parked yet he just waited outside and i ran in and out with the form in my hand for him to sign!  
The embryologist there was lovely I think her name was Katie. It was very busy there with lots of couples waiting for their transfer and i'm   for all of them to get some BFPs

Lots of love

Pinpin x


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hi ladies!  

just to let you know i had my lap yesterday.......feel shocking   i think its the cocktail of drugs as i cannot take codeine,or morphine.
was given gas and air before the general as was 'freaking' out again but the lady doctor was fantastic a kept telling me to think of the lovely babies we will have   makes me cry even now how nice she was),then had the general and when i woke up,was given tamadol for pain.....i have been sleeping on and off since then. my back is still bad but the gas coming out    to my DP disgust and amusement at the same time    the incisions (3) are only painful when directly touched. but muscles in tummy feel tender.

the outcome is: NO ENDO    , they found adhesion on right ovary (it was stuck to another organ) due to appendix op in '89. they successfully separated it .it was disrupting the journey of egg from ovary to fal. tube. so effectively only my left side was working up until now.they did another dye test, right tube was fine,left tube went into spasm (not sure what that means) so dye didn't spill but doctor said not to worry as HSG few months back showed spillage on both sides. all in all went well  

need to gear up for tomorrows changing of dressings as every time i look it makes me heave....oh dear  

hope everybody is OK
pinpin and silly   all the best
rooby...5 more days honey    
sam...how you keeping?
kezza ...thanks for tips,was thinking of you  

love ven
xxx

PS: dear Jack,i am very very sorry!   please don't give up


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Venda 

Great news about your lap   I'm glad the results are good and no endo!
I hope your DH is looking after you like a princess whilst you are recovering and getting rid of the gas !  
Good luck with the changing of the dressing tomorrow  

Since back from the Bridge this am DH made lasagna for lunch and we've been chilling on the sofa watching TV.
Will be waiting for the call tomorrow to confirm at what time ET will be on Monday and   for our embies to keep dividing and growing.

Hi to everyone else I hope you're having lovely weekends
Pinpin x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Evening!

Venda -   Great news that the lap went well, can't imagne how you must be feeling!

Pinpin  -     more pompoms for you! How amazing you must be feeling right now, it has gone so smootly for you surely this is your time    are you having 2 blasts put back? Do they allow for two??

Sleepy - Heard about the fertility show from the infertility network, but feel it will make me sad   How are you keeping, time really flying for you!

Som - Sorry life so hectic, have a break, have a kitkat  

Tanya - Hope you have managed to get the washing done!

Scaruh - I used to get bloods done at 0830am, and used to get straight in, so sure you'll be fine!

Rooby - Golly not long for you now, must be knicker checking by now! Hope the last few days don't make you   and whatever you do.........stay away from those bloody pee sticks until your test date!

Jack - Hope you are keeping well and you and DH are ok. Hope you are able to decide on your next step soon, you truly are a strong person to keep trying. I have a real admiration for that  

Samia - For heavens sakes, pack your bag!   you can tell you've had two before.........too calm!

Hi and   to everyone else......

AFM - have been on a real high since yesterday about EC in 2 days! Taking my Pregnyl tonight at 11pm and then a drug free day tomorrow   Haven't really thought beyond EC. I guess as we have severe male factor problems I am worried if fertilisation will occur, but also think they wouldn't suggest ICSI if they didn't think that fertilisation would happen......... would they? Really hope DH's men are up to the job, he has such precious numbers and really can't afford for it not to happen, I really want sonething to put back, desperate for ET to actually happen. I think IF I get to the 2WW then I will be delighted and even a little bit positive. I would be delighted to be in your shoes Pinpin, actually I'd be starting to feel a bit confident!

Lots of love and  

SillyBillyMe


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Pinpin - I have such a good feeling for you and things are really looking fab. Keep chillin its good for you  Will keep you in my thoughts and send lots of   you way xx

Silly - yeay for EC nearly hear, also lots of   to you too, cant wait to hear how you get on. ooh kit kat yum 

Work was ok, really busy but that was good and the day went fast, also being PG seems to deflate some of our angrier customers hehe. The girls seem to be being nicer so thats good, but to be honest am beyond caring now! I have better things happening.


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Pinpin - wow that is brill, you have a good crop there, may end up with 2 blasts in you to make a fine pair of twins!!    So best of luck for Monday, will be thinking of you.  

Venda - sounds horrible, poor you.  But am glad the outcome was good.

Sillybilly - doing really well thanks, still no flutters that I know of.  Thought maybe had a couple today but not sure, will have to monitor the situation!  Hope injection goes well tonight and enjoy your drug free day tomorrow.  Don’t worry about fertilisation - it will happen, they wouldn’t recommend it if they didn’t think it would work.  Sending some     to get your positiveness back.

Hi to everyone else, enjoying X Factor at the moment.  Love it.

Sleepy xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

Pinpin that is great news that all ten made it   

Venda Great news that there is no endo  

Sleepy hope you and bub are doing well x That link does look interesting 

Sleepy Yes the washing has gone but now it's ironing and putting it all away!  Good luck with your pregnyl shot tonight  and ec


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hi girls,
thank you for well wishes! feeling much better today, i managed to sleep on my side which is great,tummy doesn't 'pull' as much anymore. to my amazement i found fourth hole    right on the pubic bone. i thought it was bit sore   but no stitch on that one...

going to brave a shower and the dressings, yak. such a chicken me  

has anybody looked at the fertility show web site? what do you think?

love
ven
xxx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girls

Just a quick one for Wombly to say good luck with EC tomorrow am     I'm   for some very juicy eggies and I am sure they will fertilise honey do not worry

I am booked in for ET at 1.30pm tomorrow and accup booked with Nick before and after. I have been having this odd pre AF cramping on and off these past couple of days and wondering what it is    I mentioned it to the embryologist when the called this am and he said it must be pain from ovaries from EC but said they would check it out with the scan tomorrow.

Anyone else had this and know what it is??

Night night all
Pinpin x


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Pinpin - I had lots of pains, aches and general cramps for a while after EC and ET, so hope thats a good sign for you. Will be thinking of you tomorrow, lots of   for you.

Wombly -   for you too, best of luck xx

Venda- So good you had better sleep, eek for dressing crossing, take care.


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Evening everyone, 

I hope you've all had lovely weekends, I've been nursing a monster hangover today (my first in a long time) after a very fun evening indeed. I really enjoyed letting my hair down and having a care free giggle with good friends, DH & I were still dancing round the lounge at 5am this morning long after our guests had gone home   

Venda - I'm glad your lap went well & that you're starting to feel better  

Pinpin - Oooooo good luck tomorrow hun, you'll be PUPO very very soon  

Silly - Sending you a big hug, I'm really looking forward to hearing about all your lovely eggs  

Nite nite all, 
Mini xxxxxxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Evening all,

Just to say good luck to Pinpin tomorrow with ET     (don't think Wombly's going through EC or ET hun though as she's about 22-23 weeks preggy   ) Pregnancy brains already Pinpin     All a good sign   

Not sure who's doing what this coming week so sending you all truck loads of babydust   

And no my bag's still not packed Silly  

Are we still doing this thusday? 


Sam xx


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow, lots going on since I was last on here - been away for a long weekend to parents/in-Laws!

Good luck todays for all those having EC and to Pinpin for ET - got everything crossed for you all.

Gotta run as my computer is about to run a new patch - be back later................


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi everyone... just a quick one
Pinpin - good luck today... Let us know how you get on. It's a very odd feeling being PUPO!
Silly - also good luck today. EC is not a bad procedure at all and the sedation drugs are actually quite nice. I'm sure you'll end up with lots of eggs. The lab at the Bridge is really good so I'm also sure the ICSI will be fine xx

Nic xx


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi again - computer all sorted and re-booted!

I can't believe how quickly time is passing at the moment - if all goes to plan then in 2 weeks time it will be my turn for EC!  I've been sniffing away, but have no idea whether it's working, I guess the scan on Wednesday will tell all.  Has anyone else had a sore nose during DR?  Mine started feeling bruised on the bridge of the nose at the weekend, but only when I touch it - may not be related at all!  And I'm shattered all the time - is that normal?

I'm not going to be able to make the meet up on Thursday.  Work is mega busy at the moment and I'm needed to cover more than my normal job so will not be available.  I hope that you all have a great meet up and that there are lots of positive vibes floating around.  I'm feeling really positive at the moment and very relaxed about the whole process - I think I have got to the stage where I feel that even if it doesn't work for us, at least we've tried............  I may not be feeling so laid back about things in a few weeks, we'll see!

Anyway, gotta go - its DHs birthday today and I need to pop out for the rest of his pressie and a cake!  

Good luck all
Grimmy


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you for you good wishes girls xx

Can't believe I wrote Wombly instead of Silly! (i would put the idiot smiley here but I'm on my phone). Well hopefully it's agood sign for Silly as Wombly is 22 weeks pregnant now! Anyway by now Silly must be awaking from her lovely drug induced sleep !

Grimmy I had the sore nose too, my nostril were quite painful by the end of DR to be honest so worries it must be another romantic side effect of the  lovely drugs.

Mini good on you for having had such a great night at the weekend!

Samia thanks for helping with my  brain disfunction! x

Niccad  thanks hun for your lovely words x

Somnium that is so reassuring, thank you for posting to say you had some similar pains, it's all so daunting...

We're on our way to the bridge now stuck in traffic past roehampton... Anyway still plenty of time and need to start drinking the water soon.

Love to all
Pinpin xx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Good luck Pin Pin - fab news that they got to blasts and that in a very short time you'll be PUPO!  Just two weeks and you'll have that BFP         

Silly - hope you're feeling even sillier - yapping away to Nina, enjoying your cup of tea and sandwiches and waiting for dh to come back!  Obviously also that they got a bumper crop!!       

To all other sniffers and injectors, let's hope this is the start of a long line of bfps       

Gotta do some work 'cos have my scan this afternoon so bunking off early.

Talk soon girls.

Sx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

My ears were burning 

So just thought I'd pop on & wish Pinpin lots of luck for ET, getting to blasts is a milestone in itself - get lots of rest & watch lots of comedies    - I also had Gestone & definitely agree to warm it up - they should give you a demo at The Bridge - be warned though - you'll have a sore bum for the next 10-12wks!!

Sam - you're still here? And you haven't got your back packed?!? Hope you're drinking the raspberry leaf tea & not just eating the raspberries this time lol!

Hi to everyone else especially Sleepy, Toffee, Tanya, Liz & Sarah

Sending lots of luck for those going through tx at the moment     

Wombly x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Good Afternoon!

Just a quickie to say thank you to everyone, for all of your wishes, I really felt them close by and they have helped to keep me strong for today!

Pinpin - hope you are now PUPO!

Had a lovely sleep at QM's but woke up in a complete state! Sobbing away and in pain on my right side, but apparently most of my follies were there and they were said to be big. Plus I couldn't have the usual cocktail of painkillers as I'm asthmatic so had to suffer on paracetamol. They gave me tramadol in the end, still a bit sore and groggy but so worth it! Got 9 eggs! I'm so pleased we have that many, now just need to await the call tomorrow, will be praying very hard tonight!

Anywho, I will come on tomorrow to do a proper post, just wanted to let you know, it is always quite exciting when someone has EC or ET on here, I can never wait to find out.

Going to snooze for a bit now x x nighty nite x x love to all x x


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Well done Silly, nine is fantastic!     

I'm sorry to hear you are suffering, I hope you feel better soon. Rest up and prepare yourself to be PUPO very soon   

I'll be saying a little  for you tonight, good luck for the call tomorrow 

Pinpin – How are you sweetie? 

Grimmy – Not long for you, I didn't get a sore nose but it sounds like others did, I hope it isn't too uncomfortable.  

Better go my boss is back 
Mini xxxx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Silly - yoohooo !     welll done with the 9 eggs, that's fantastic     
Sorry to hear about the pain you're in   make sure DH looks after you well for the rest of the day and drink plenty of fluid to ensure follies don't fill up with water/blood    You will have some lovely embies in the morning my lovely and it will be an amazing feeling   i saw them at the bridge today and they really seem to be doing a fab job there. 

Mini me - thank you so much for our lovely pm and precious advice  

Wombly - so lovely to hear from you and i'm glad that all is growing well with your bump   as you can see you are in my thoughts  

Sarah - thank you very much   I'm thinking of you this afternoon   hoping that youur scan is one of the best experiences and seeing and hearing your little one properly. Let us know how it goes.

We've jut come back fro the bridge - quite a long journey back and forth really! We had 2 blasts transferred that the embryologist said to be of excellent quality and easy to choose this am (interestingly both from the ivf lot not the icsi). They are keeping 3 more young blast until tomorrow to see if they can be frozen.
Accu with Nick was fantastic, i recommend this highly. ET in itself was not a pleasant moment for me due to bladder ready to explode i had to URGE them to HURRY up, was almost in tears, and then was petrified that they had done it too quickly and that it has not been done properly   They assured me both had been transferred successfully...

Now lying down still relaxed from accup.... now it is the tricky bit for me as implantation is where things o wrong for me with my immunes attackin the embies so really praying that Dr G cocktail of drugs can do the trick and     for my body not to attack my little embies    

Love to all girlies

Pinpin xxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Pinpin - CONGRATULATIONS ON BEING PUPO!!! Such great news about the top class embies. Do you have names for them? The whole bladder being full is terrible isn't it. I really wanted to just lay still for 20 mins or so as in my mind I wanted them to settle in a bit straight away, but I had to rush off to the loo. FX that the others do well and you can have some frosties. Accu sounds good too - I think I'll do the same. I'm sure DrG has given you everything you need and your body is now the friendliest place to be welcoming them and looking after them. Let me know if you run low on books or DVDs as I'm more than happy to pop them over. I didn't ask how the IVIG went or the LIT... did you have any side effects?    for a lovely twin pg  

Silly - well done on EC. 9 eggs is great... if i remember rightly you have 27 sperm, although I'm sure they'll be a few more in the sample DH gave today.  I'm sure your eggs and sperm are in really safe hands at the Bridge and that they all fertilise nicely tonight. Did they tell you what time to expect the call tomorrow? I hope that DH is taking care of you and providing you with hot water bottles and TLC. Drink lots of liquid... I had a lucozade sport which is supposed to help!?

Sarah - i hope that the scan goes really well. 

Mini- how are you getting on? I've found this whole process so difficult as I had no idea how to grieve or what to expect. I stupidly thought I'd be really down and upset and it would get easier each day, but actually it's been a complete rollercoaster and I ended up at my lowest just before my holiday. It's been 2 months and I finally feel that I've turned a corner (just in time for the councelling on Wednesday - so ironic that when I don't feel I need it so much it's here - and crazy that I'm actually worried about it!). 

So much going on here at the moment... hi to everyone... Looking forward to meeting on Thursday. (I'll do an update table thing before then)
Nic  xxx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Nic we've got a small reserve of dvds here but i might take you up on the offer if i run out! 

I din't get too many side effects with ivig and intralipids but not sure if it is a good sign TBH as some people can feel a bit flu-ish with it. The only side effect from the ivig was from the benadryl which dr g makes you take to avoid any allergic reaction and that tablet made me feel very sleep afterwards.
The LIT was very painful in my arm.. it was lumpy and painful for about 4-5 days and then became a bit itchy. All these are quite usual side effects apparently.
Finally, clexane injections give small bruises on stomach... prednisolone gives me energy so sometimes i find it difficult to get to sleep and gestone injections are a pain in the bum - literally - and needles quite scary but they got to be done!

Nick the accupunturist told me not to have any more accup between ET and test date now.  My chinese accup said she wanted to see me regularly between ET and test and in fact she left me a voicemail today to see how i got  on and i think she wants to see me tomorrow.... question is what do I do??

Pinpin x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Quick reply - my accu also said I shouldn't have any accu after ET (except for the one straight afterwards) so I would stay away if i was you...


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Pinpin - Congrats on being PUPO - whoooooaaaaahhhhhhh!!!!  Make sure you get lots of rest, tips from M&J and Wombly when I was on my 2WW was to take Floradix once a day and also drink purple grape juice.  Can’t remember reasoning behind it but it worked for them and me!  But I did give same tip to Mini Me and unfortunately didn’t.  Also lots of comedy and laughing as that is meant to help too.

Re acup - I had immediately before and after ET and then 7 days later to help with implantation I was told.

MiniMe - glad you were hungover yesterday in a good way if you know what I mean.  And sounds like you and DH had a good laugh.

Wombly - good to hear from you, speaking of sore bum, mine is still sore sometimes from where I used to inject.  Can feel a small lump under the skin, do you have same?  Or just me being a bit odd??

Silly - 9 eggs is brilliant, and don’t worry, every time I have a GA I wake up crying!!

NIccad - good to hear from you and glad you are feeling a little better, but I would still go to counsellor as you never know when it will hit you again.  Talking is good.

Hi everyone else, Sleepy xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi everyone.

Just back from Vancouver so a quickie from me. 

Well done to Silly and Pinpin. Brilliant news for both of you. So hope I get that sort of result next time

Well done Ven- I didn't like changes the dressing the first time and had to get DH to do them whilst I was in the bath!! 

So sorry to hear your news Jack. 

Starting to down reg in 3 days time. Went to see the accupunturist on my way home from the airport and she said that I'm like a different woman- so much more chilled out! And I feel it so fingers crossed it can continue until test date!!! 

hi to everyone else. Hoping to see as many as possible on Thursday night!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi Ladies 

Pinpin Well done on being PUPO snuggle in little ones  hoping to hear some good news two weeks time  

Silly Well done on 9 eggs that is great just take it easy for a couple of days  and good luck with fertilisation  

Wombly I hope you and bump are doing well 

Hi to Jack, Sam, Sleepy, Sarah, Kezza, Ven, Liz and anyone I have missed


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Evening, 

Pinpin - Congratulations on being PUPO, how exciting.  

Silly - 9 eggs is great, well done.  Hope you are starting to feel bighter now?

Ven - hope you are ok hun?

Hello to everyone else have a lovely evening. 

AFM - started sniffing on saturday so getting ever close, just behind grimmy. 

Lots of  

xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hey ladies, 

How are we all? I'm feeling all excited that there's so much going on on here at the mo, with so many of you cycling together we are definitely going to get some BFP's really soon... come on girls!!!!   

Sarah – How was your scan this afternoon? I hope you and bump are doing well  

Pinpin – Congratulations on your top quality blasts, I hope the other three catch up nicely and you get some lovely snow-siblings. The full bladder thing is a nightmare hey? They were running late when we went for ET and I'd totally over done the water… when the nurse started to press down on my tummy with the ultrasound thingy I broke out into a hot sweat and was desperate to cross my legs not the opposite!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Very interesting that Nick recommended no more acupuncture, I’ve not heard this before and I’m now regretting having a couple of sessions during my 2ww  

Nic – Lovely to hear from you and it’s really good to hear that you feel like you’ve turned a corner. I’ve been exactly the same, very up and down. I wake up some mornings and feel totally fine and happy and then the next day I hit rock bottom again. Nothing in particular seems to trigger a high or low it’s just part of the healing process I guess?! I’m just taking one day at a time – enjoying the highs and trying to plan fun distractions to help me through the lows. I just want time to go quickly so we can get going again!! I’m looking forward to hearing how you’ve been getting on with Dr G and your plans for your FET. 

Kezza – Welcome home hun, hang on to your nice and relaxed post-holiday vibe. 

Rooby – How you getting on lovely? I hope you are feeling ok and the 2ww craziness hasn’t sent you too loopy... only a few more days to go, fingers crossed. 

Jack – I hope you are doing ok hun, thinking of you. 

Silly – Hope you are recovering nicely. 

Hi Wombly, Sleepy, Tanya, LauraLou, Nicki, Som, Scaruh, Venda and Grimmy (sorry if I've missed anyone, I wanted to catch up with everyone!) 

Looking forward to a proper catch up on Thursday 

Lots of love, 
Mini x


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Pinpin - Congrats on being pupo, many lots of big sticky vibes to you and the embabies. Fingers crossed for frosties too xx

Silly - sorry to hear EC was emotional, but yeay for 9 eggies, hope you dont have to wait too long for the call tomorrow.

Sorry for being short and sweet , but am still shattered from visit to Baby Show yesterday!


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girls

Silly - I'm sending you some     and     for this am's call to bring news of many fertilised eggs overnight in the lab of love (as sleepy calls it)!  

Mini me - i'm sorry that you are going through some lows and admire your strength throughout this painful journey   have decided on your next step yet? picked a clinic maybe? You'll be back with a plan in no time i am sure  

Laura - yay for starting sniffing and good luck with the cycle !  

Tanya - thank you for the sticky vibes hun I   they work x

Kezza - not long now, you must be so excited! Keep up with the chilled attitude there is no doubt this will help.  

Sleepy - thank you for the tips   Where would i get floradix from? x

Nic - thanks for your repl re-accup I will stop here i think i don't want to go against what Nick advised as he really was good. I think it's a good idea to still go to the councelling appt even if you feel much better now, it can't hurt to go  

Sarah - how did the scan go yesterday?  I hope all's well and who knows you may know the sex    or  or a secret?

Som - i hope the baby show was good fun  

As for me got a call from the lab of love this am to say we have 2 blasts to freeze!   I'm sooo pleased, one is of top quality and the other is good and she said definitely must freeze them both!
I have not slept very well, i kept on replaying ET in my mind. Yesterday i did not eat anything as was feeling nauseous but managed a piece of toast this am with honey and butter and a cup of herbal tea. I might try to have a few nuts in a mo and maybe another piece of toast...  
I'm tucked in a duvet on the sofa right now and will be watching crap TV all day I think and hope that my appetite comes back... Trying not to think about bad things but can't help but wonder if my body is attacking the embies...  

Love to all
Pinpin x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Morning everyone

Pinpin - I'm sure you body is looking after your little embies & starting to tuck them into your lining... things have gone so well & it's great news about the frosties... you must be over the moon. Enjoy some daytime TV 

Silly - I'm going to be checking all day to find out your news... hope that you're managing to deal with the waiting as I know this was the bit you're most worried about. I'm positive that you'll have a nice number of embies... what with 9 eggs!!!  

Grimmy - good luck with the scan today.. hopefully you'll be having the first stim injection  

Lauralou - hope that the DR is going ok

Hi everyone else. Sarah - how did you get on?

I had another appointment with Dr Gorgy this morning & spent yet more money on tests - another £600 gone ARGH!!  Now just waiting to see when AF arrives - should be Friday. Doing a natural FET with QM so I just have to call them on day 1 and then book a scan for day 10. Then I have to call them when I get a ovulate to arrange with the Bridge for the defrosting    & hopefully ET  .
Other things in the diary are LIT on 30th, starting clexane and prednisolone also on 30th, intralipids on 2nd and IVIG on the day I find out if my frosties have survived. Seem to be spending my life at doctors appointments & no idea what the new secretary here thinks when she sees my diary!! I'm also going to UCH next week to get my back up plan of another ICSI sorted out.. at least then if the frosties don't survive I can start DR 4 days later.... 

anyone else have the problem on there PC that they can't open all the other smiley faces and things?? it's so annoying & yet I can access other ones like this?! 

Big hugs to everyone
Nic xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Good morning everyone!

Thanks to everyone for all their well wishes, it really is felt by me and DH, your support is great.

Pinpin - Congrats on being PUPO, it must feel so good to get to that stage, I would give anything to be where you are now! Don't worry about your body attacking them, you have done absolutely all you can, and you have worked really hard on your immune treatment. Your embies are nice and strong and top quality, so they stand every chance. Enjoy the DVD's!

Hi to everyone else...........not in a good mood so will try and keep this short.

Had THE CALL at about 930am and we have 3 eggs fertilised. Now, I know the whole, it only takes one schpill, but can't help feeling disappointed that I have lost six eggs thruogh failed fertilisation. I really thought that through ICSI we would have more. Now I'm terrified that although we have three fertilised, they will not make it through to Thursday and that we won't have any good embryos to put back. I scared that we will have two embryos but they will be of such poor quality that it will feel like we are just putting them back for they sake of it.

Has anyone else heard of a poor fertilisation rate but still getting top grade embies for ET. I would much rather have one top grade put back than two crappy ones, if that makes sense.

Sorry for the moan, I guess I'm just a tad shocked, and didn't realise how hard it was all going to be.

Lots of love x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

quick question Silly - but did they tell you how many of the 9 were mature eggs or how many of the sperm you had stored survived the thaw and were good enough to inject?
At the end of the day 3 is better than 1 or 2 and you always knew that this was going to be the hardest part. How is DH taking this? Did they give you a date for ET - day 2 or 3 transfer? Thnking of you & I'm sure those 3 are fighters and will divide nicely... I know you don't want to hear 'it only takes 1' but I'm shouting it down the computer to you anyhow  
xxxxxxx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks Nic!

They said that 8 were mature, which I guess means just under 50% fertilization rate. I didn't ask about the frozen sperm. DH did a sample yesterday and I assumed they used that because they told him the sample was fine to use for ICSI. When they were talking to me they asked if I had any questions but I said no, didn't really know what to ask, was a bit shocked. I've left a message for them to ring me back. 

I've been reading on the net (as you do) that with SEVERE male factor fertilisation rates are anticipated to be low.

I'm just holding onto the thought that they said fertilisation looked 'normal' whatever the hell that means!

Just found out my friend has miscarried too, so now I am doubly sad x x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Morning girls

Silly - I was exactly the same on one of my cycles - had quite a high rate that didn't fertilise and was disappointed but actually went on to have very good quality embryos so try to think positively.  Also I believe that once they get to this stage, the likelihood of them not making it for transfer is really really low.  If I remember correctly both Joy and Tanya got pg from one little embryo each (neither of which was top quality I don't think?) so I too am shouting down the computer and telling you IT ONLY TAKES ONE!!!  

Pin Pin - I despair!!  You should be over the moon  with your blasts safely inside you and yet you have still found something to worry about!!  I think maybe you could do with a hypnotherapy CD (did someone on here have one?) to help you relax and feel positive.  Watch some comedy, do your nails, chill your boots and try and enjoy your 2ww!  

Nicca - where do you get all those lovely smileys from?  I can get the standard ones but not the nice ones!!  Wow you are busy!  When you get your BFP and get signed off by the hospital you're going to be at a loss as to what to do with yourself!!    

Hi to everyone else.

AFM - scan went fab.  All is as it should be as far as they can tell and we got a nice little piccie of our bean!  DH decided while we were in there that he did want to know the sex after all but luckily the sonographer wouldn't tell him without my consent and I stood firm and said no!  So we're in for a nice surprise!  

My only little tip for all those about to be bfp - get plenty of sleep now 'cos I can't remember the last time I slept through the night!  Last night I woke up at 4 needing a wee and was awake 'til 6 (brain whirring with work stuff) so I feel like a zombie today!

Take care girls and see you all on Thursday.

Sarah x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Silly- I had 6 eggs and 3 fertilised. Two of which were top quality. So don't worry precious- all to play for yet!!! 

Pinpin- relax and don't stress about the immunity thing. I have a hynotherapy CD if you want me to bring it for you on Thursday (if you are coming?)

Got a cold- feel miserable- worried about down regging starting in two day when I have to blow my nose every two minutes. Praying it goes away!


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Helloo just popping on to check up on Silly, I'm sorry you are feeling disappointed hun. I know how precious every egg is to you given your DH's situation but pleeeeease try and stay positive. For my first cycle I had six mature eggs suitable for ICSI, only two fertilized but like Kezza both those little eggs went on to be above average, top banana embies and I'm sure yours will too. Try to focus on the fact that you have been told that you are a very fertile young lady so you are a prime candidate to do well once you get to ET – which you will      

Kezza – Get well soon hun. 

Pinpin – Try some positive affirmations "I am PUPO" "I will be a mummy and a wonderful one at that" "My embies are growing big and strong" that kinda thing.. Zita makes lots of suggestions for these in her books... I found that if nothing else they made me laugh at how nuts I sounded chanting them out loud 

lots of love, Mini Me x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Silly hun I'm sorry that you are feeling disappointed with the fertilisation rate  HOWEVER this was your tricky part of the process and you have 3 fertilised and if The Bridge says that the fertilisation for these is normal it's because they mean that it is. One thing I have learned over the past few days is what a fantastic team they are at the bridge and how good a job they do not only with their lab scientific manipulation bits but also they manage their patients expectations very well... by this I mean that the fact they told you 3 today means these 3 toughies are very likely to make it to ET and it will just be a case of choosing the best ones to transfer.
You will have some good embies for ET and once they are safely inside you young very fertile lady (as Mini said very rightly) they will grow strong, your body will nurture them and they will give you your BFP. I have the best feeling in the world about this Silly, I really mean that. You have just gone past your biggest hurdle and you have 3 survivors growing even stronger.

Kezza - Drink lots of hot water + lemon + honey that will help with the cold. Also i remember that Silly had a cold when she started her Dr and her baseline scan was perfect so the sniffing must work regardless of nostrils blockages!

Sarah - I'm glad that the scan went well yesterday. Well done for standing strong about NOT finding out the sex   It means we will be able to have a sweepstake. Yay yay yay! Sorry to make you despair, I am a lost cause aren't I 

Nic - what a plan ! THAT I like very much indeed. Girl you are on your way to make babies soon with a determination like that  

I am trying hard to think positive thoughts, the problem with me is if i allow myself to think that it might work I will fall down crashing.  Implantation is my biggest hurdle and i'm scared to fall despite all my best efforts. This is the tricky bit for me I may as well be realistic about it.
Still not feeling hugely hungry however just forced myself and had a couple of small potatoes with cheese on for the proteins and DH will bring me some bazil nuts and pineapple juice tonight. Still feeling a bit nauseous and bloated.

Now going back to lie on the sofa with my duvet to watch the DVD The women - there are actually some positives hey !!!

I forgot to tell you that in the morning of ET my hairdryer set fire to my hair whilst i was blowdrying them   The smell was unbearable and the look on DH's face priceless (his wife with burning hair hours before having the embryo transfer!). The tips of my hair are quite burnt on the first layer on the right! This morning the hair is all hard at the tips so it looks like I'm in for a haircut during my 2 WW !  

Pinpin x
PS: Hairdryer's in the bin and Dh just called to say he bought a new one


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Pinpin- that made me laugh so much!!! At least you'll have something to do on during your 2ww and you'll get pampered! 

I'm not worried about the congestion just the running tap that my nose has become!!


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies  

Just popping in to see how you are all doing - congrats to those who are PUPO or waiting to cycle - thinking lots of positive thoughts for you all   

Not much going on with me, enjoying running in the cold at the moment and work is mental!  Other than that, counting down to crimbo and focussing on some nice things that i'm guaranteed to enjoy!!

Hope everyone takes care of themselves especially the PUPO ladies - have a fantastic meet on Thursday, i shall think of you whilst i'm stuck at work   xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Guys!

Thank you all so so so much   You really have brightened my day!

Trying not to think to far ahead now. Spoken to embryologists again, and they said that 2 looked really strong at this mornings check, and one had fertilised normally but not quite as far as the other two. So looks like they already know which two to use! They also said they won't check them again until the morning before the ET as they don't want to disturb them, but they would like them to be at the 6-8 cell stage. They said that as fertilisation was low they is a chance that the embryos won't develop normally, due to the male factor thing, but I am keeping everything crossed that doesn't happen. Guess I just have to sit it out and be tough! I already feel very protective over them and maybe I am getting too attached   but can't help but want them to survive so much.

Have also spoken to Nick (ACCU) who has given me some tips for what to eat and I'm going to my mind/body course tomorrow night so that should get me on the straight and narrow before Thursday morning. Went to see a friend and her little one today which cheered me up no end, and am going to do some knitting tonight. That always passes the time. FX in 2 days I'll be PUPO  I don't really care about having two to put back, I just want one now, just to say I made it to the 2WW.

Kezza - Welcome back, glad you had a nice time, you must be tired after all that travelling in such a short space of time. Not long till you DR now and soon you will feeling sore and disorientated with all this just like me   thanks for sharing your story, really gives me hope.

Mini - Thanks for your kind words, again, hearing that other have been in a similar situation is reassuring, and suddenly I don't feel so hard done by. When is you FU appt??

Pinpin - Can't beleive you set fire to your beautiful long hair, now you are a silly billy! Hope you aren't going  

Sarah - Thanks to you too. Everyone has been so lovely, and you have made me see that actually having 'top grade' embryos isn't the be all and end all.  

Nic - Thank you too, I really hope that your AF comes this weekend so that you can start your natural FET cycle. Hope the Dr G treatment hasn't broken the bank too much!

Rooby - How are you?? Not long now!  

Hi to everyone else xx

Please accept my apologies but Iam going to bow out of meeting up on Thursday. I think if I do get to ET I will be exhausted with all of the emotions expnded just to get there, and I will want to put my feet up to save the energy on giving any embies I have a good home. I will really miss you all though.

All my love and huge gratitude, you girls truly are amazing..........

SillyBillyMe


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Completely understand Sillybilly- I'm surprised you said yes in the first place. Best of luck- I'm sure it will all be fine and you'll be PUPO before the weekend. Thursday is going to be a lucky day- you are going to do your ET, Rooby is going to get her BFP and I start down regging. 

Fingers crossed that we get some BFP in the next couple of weeks!


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes we deserve some BFP's on this thread!

This is going to sound negative but I have have kind of resigned myself to try my best but expect this cycle not to work now. Think I am protecting myself, but I won't be surprised with a BFN. Hoping my PMA comes back soon! I will just be delighted if anything makes it to Thrusday, but if it does I'm going to do my damned best to give them a good home and the best chance of wanting to stay inside me xxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

A flying visit to say to Pin Pin and Silly Billy that if you were to have a bfn (which of course you're NOT    ) then you would be equally upset if you try to protect yourself by being down for the entire 2ww as if you chant and pray and tell yourself that it definitely has worked.

I should know 'cos dh told me that I was horrible to live with for every 2ww as I was so negative and convinced it wouldn't work!  So then I changed my tactics and told myself it had definitely worked and to be honest I was the same amount of upset when it didn't work.  It didn't hurt any more or less.  So then on the next cycle I told myself it had DEFINITELY worked and guess what?  It had!!  

Better to try and keep very positive and happy if possible 'cos not only will it make you feel better in yourselves but you're bound to feel less stressed which I believe is a huge factor in the madness that is IVF!!

Didn't mean to be bossy there but just do as I say, will you?!!  

Now Pin Pin repeat after me - I am pregnant, my baby will be as beautiful as me and then go and eat a big slice of cake!

And Silly - my embies are good and strong and will be back where they belong very soon.  Repeat this 15 times an hour, whilst standing on one leg with your finger in your ear!

There now, do you both have a smile on your face?

Bye for now!

Sarah x


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Kezza - welcome back, how was Vancouver?  Also, not sure if I said to you I would come on Thursday if it doesn't mess up numbers.

Hi Tanya - good to hear from you, how you doing?

Laura - glad the sniffing is going well.

MiniMe - sorry you are having ups and downs, there is nothing but time that helps and unfortunately having the next plan!  I really hope you follow me and get third time lucky!    

Pinpin - am sure your body is behaving with all the medication you are on.  Dr G seems to really know his stuff so you should be fine, especially with those embies and 2 frozen ones too!  You can get Floradix from any chemist.  And what a sweety DH is, can’t imagine mine buying me a hairdryer, he wouldn’t have a clue where to start!!  Get that CD on and sending you lots of postiveness -    

Niccad - all going well for you, you are on the way for your BFP.  With Dr G’s help it should all work this time.  Like your smileys - better than our ones!  

Silly - 3 is great!  I know from 9 you expect more but am sorry don’t know why all 9 don’t.  Once they fertilise they usually keep going to day 3 so try not to worry.  I hope they call you back with some answers though.  Big hug for your poor friend.  

Sarah - great scan went well for you.  And yes agree with you re the sleep, can't remember last night I had a full sleep.

Hi to everyone else, Sleepy xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Sleepy- that is fine as we've got plenty of space on the table on Thursday night. 

Vancouver was fab thanks. Very wet but good fun and great to see my friend. 

Hope I don't pass my cold on to everyone else on Thursday!


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Girlies- can you blow me some bubbles so I get to 313 (my lucky number) before Thursday!!!


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Silly - Am thinking positive for you hun, before you know it you'll be PUPO 

Niccad - great planning and timing, really hope those frosties come through for you xx

Kezza - Bubbles coming your way, hope they do the trick.

Pinpin - your doing fine hun, nothing wrong with feelin a lil rough after all that poking and proding, not to mention the shed load of drugs.

Sarah - your a nutter! Stand on one leg with a finger in your ear indeed.

Right well gotta dash yet again, ironing to be done gak! Am not gonna make Thursday as we are going up to Derbyshire on Friday to see my Mum  So need to pack Thursday and still want to go to aquanatel. Enjoy your selves anyhoo, and lots of BFP fish n chips hehe. Oh and can't remember who asked, but the baby show was fab thanks


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Kezza: done hun    All they bring you luck xx

 to all and see you thursday, I've got Pinpin's mobile number I think, not sure who's coming but would somebody pm me theirs and I'll pm mine and would somebody remind me where and what time we're meeting?    

Sam xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Samia- I've sent you a PM. Thanks for the bubbles. 

Girlies- just to confirm we are meeting at The Albany at Thames Ditton from 7.15. The table is booked under the name of Kerry. 

The address is 

Queens Rd
Thames Ditton, KT7 0QY

See you there!!


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Kezza, you're welcome, I've pmd you back, hopefully see you all there  

Sam xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Morning girls!


Kezza - awww i hope that blimming cold is going soon. I wish I could pass some of my tough immunes onto you right now so you can combat this! 

Rosh - not long for you now, time is flying... 

Silly - you're doing great hun keeping busy is the only way to stay sane I think through this stressful time   I hope you will enjoy your mind and body course tonight and that you have been knitting all night last night: what are you knittting BTW?  Tomorrow you'll be PUPO I have no doubt in my mind that 2 of your little ones will be strong and develop nicely. I know EXACTLY where you're coming from with the self preservation thing unfortunately I'm afraid Sarah is probably right and whatever attitude we adopt the disappointment would hit us so we got to try and do the positive thinking thing.

Sarah - your post made me smile   and deep down I know you are right so as soon as I read it and decided to adopt the PMA and I started chanting the mantra then 30 minutes later the phone rang and I received some shocking news that gave me cramps in my stomach and made me sob for about 1 hour non stop.

Rooby - how are you doing hun?    

Sleepy - Dh did rather well with the cho ice of hairdryers actually ! 

Somnium - have fun in derbyshire !

Samia - Since i'm not taking it each day at a time i may or may not make it tomorrow night (i hope you don't mind girls it's just al a bit much at the moment for me). Is that ok if i let you know tomorrow ?


To continue on what I was explaining to Sarah further up in my post ... yesterday late afternoon I received some shocking news that gave me cramps in my stomach and made me sob.  My MIL and FIL called me to say that there was something they needed to get off their chest as they felt bad about it (oh poor them I wouldn't want them to have any discomfort) and then they spitted out that although they had promised not to tell anyone about our infertility and IVF they had told my DH's brother and his girlfriend at the weekend... this is when I received the first knife in my stomach, it was so tight in my stomach and chest I could not believe what I was hearing, I felt so betrayed and I went silent and they then continued by saying "yes but we didn't have a choice it was to protect you two because she announced that she is 5 weeks pregnant and they wanted to send you an email to tell you and we didn't want them to do that..." now this is when the the second knife penetrated my chest, by that point i could hardly breathe and the sobbing gave me tightness everywhere in the chest/stomach and my whole body went stiff. I put the phone down saying i couldn't deal with this they'd have to speak to their son (my DH).
Now why did they say that to ME the day after ET...couldn't they just wait a few weeks or at least tell my DH not call me whilst he's still at work!? It' not like she is 5 months pregnant and they have to tell us, we don't see them that often anyway as they are in bloody Paris !   
Needless to say my DH called them to tell them exactly what he thought about what they had just done. He told me he felt the same stabbing in his chest when he heard the news   I tried very hard to block these news out for the rest of the evening with the support of my lovely DH but it's so hard and such poor timing and i couldn't help but cry when i went to sleep   

Now this morning I just want to think about our embies and hope they remain unaffected by all this emotional stuff. I had a good breakfast and then went straight back to bed for a little snooze, now gonna get in the shower, chant my mantra 20 times whilst in the shower and then make myself a nice lunch and have that slice of cake that Sarah said I should have.

If anyone is available this afternoon for tea it would be lovely to meet up?

Lots of love

Pinpin x


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

Pinpin That was thoughtless of them, sending you huge  take it easy hun and you WILL have your BFP in the next couple of weeks


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Morning Pinpin!

Poor you, I really want to give you a big hug! How could anyone do that to my Pinpin?? Some people really don't think do they??

Take it easy, and let the emotions flow, watch a funny DVD ( I heard somewhere that laughing helps implantation ) I hope you feel better soon. And go for the cake, cake always makes me feel better!

I'm ok today, have beleif that we will make ET day, although will have to see how my PMA goes after ET, not sure if I can truly beleive that this is going to work, although I will try my best.

I'm due back at work 3 days before my test day, and am terrified of starting to bleed wen I am looking after someone in labour. I really hope that doesn't happen! Not sure if they will give me any more time off!

Pinpin, I can't meet today, but am free all next week, we should definately do something, us and our four embies x x

Love to everyone else x x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi - just did a quick update of where we all are. If I've made a mistake or have missed anyone out please let me know. I know that there are loads of QM mums out there, but unfortunately they are all before I started posting so I'm finding it hard to find all the info...

*Mid treatment*
Rooby 2nd ICSI. ET 8th Oct. OTD 22nd Oct
Pinpin 1st IVF/ICSI Blast ET 19th Oct. OTD ~31st Oct 
Sillybilly	1st ICSI EC 19th Oct ET 22nd Oct. OTD ~5th Nov
Grimmy 1st IVF/ICSI	Baseline scan 21st Oct
LauraLou	1st IVF/ICSI DR 17th Oct. Baseline scan 28th Oct
Kezza 2nd IVF/ICSI DR 22nd Oct Baseline scan 2nd Nov

*Inbetweenies & hoping*
Niccad Natural FET cycle starts end Oct 
Sharny QM appointment - 2nd Nov 
MiniMe Follow-up appointment 17th Nov
Vendabenda Laparoscopy 16th Oct. 
Bella filla IVF 2009 - Oct/Nov? 
Rosh75 QM appointment - 8th Dec @ 1.30pm
Scaruh Laporoscopy 22nd Dec
Bellaboo IVF starting late 2009 / early 2010
Nicky70 2nd ICSI cancelled. Hysteroscopy needed & start again in Jan 2010
Domenica Cycle no2 on hold as need knee and endo surgery
Caroline B Review in 5 months
Toffeecat ??	
Nicky0302 ??
Jackseen 

*Pregnant*
Joy56 18 weeks 2 days pg
Butterfly 19 weeks 3 days pg
Somnium 20 weeks 6 days pg
SarahTM 21 weeks 4 days pg 
Sleepy Dwarf 22 weeks pg
Wombly 27 weeks 4 days pg
Feline 20 28 weeks pg
Samia Due date 29th Oct

*Mums*
Tanya Jess is 9 months and 3 weeks old
Margot & Jerry Ellis is 7 months and 4 days old

Pinpin - I am amazed that your in-laws have such terrible timing. Do they know what's happening with you - as in exact timing?? They could so easily have waited until 12 weeks and there was no need to do it now, but what I realised going through this is that people have no clue how to deal with IVF and what to say or do. They must really care about you and I'm sure it took them a lot of guts to make the call to you. I'm sure they had the best intentions when they did it. Are you coming out tomorrow night or keeping your feet up? It would be lovely to see you...

Nic xxxx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Nic!

 Wow you have been busy! I didn't actually realise there were quite so many of us! No need to feel alone on this thread  

I've still got lower abdo pain today, seems to be worse than yesterday  Is this normal?

Been standing on one leg with my finger in my ear, but my finger got stuck and now I look silly...................... 

Can't stop thinking about tomorrow, even getting a bit excited through all the nerves. By this time tomorrow I could be carrying a beautiful embie or two, keeping them safe and warm


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hello girls, 

Pinpin – I just wanted to let you know that I feel your pain babes, the exact same thing happened to us during our first IVF. My BIL & SIL live abroad and called us through Skype the night before EC to tell us they were expecting!!! They knew our situation but they were so excited I think they thought that we would feel the same, I actually think they thought it would 'cheer us up'! Try not to let others lack of sensitivity get you down, like Nic said it is impossible for our nearest and dearest to know what to say or do for the best but we are all here for you and we totally understand what you are going through  

Silly – I'm pleased you are feeling more positive today hun, I'm sitting here laughing trying to picture you following Sarah's instructions  I hope your tummy pains get better, I'm sure it's just your bits and bobs healing but don't forget to keep up your fluid intake. 

Nic – Thank you for updating the list, it's really helpful to see where everyone is with everything.

Kezza – I hope you are feeling better today. 

I'm off to get some lunch, I'm starving! 
Mini xxxxxxx


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Hi all,

Apologies that I've been lurking a while, trying to catch up on all the posts.  

First things first - Pinpin - pm'd you - call me if you want to meet for tea today. I live in Cobham and would be happy to drive to meet you, so that you keep your feet up!  Congrats on being PUPO!!!     2 frostyblasts and two beautiful embies on board is fantastic - well done you!  

I agree with Niccad - I was also told not to 'mess with anything' during the 2ww by Nick and several other people I've seen.  Nick suggested a facial - and anything that makes you feel lovely, but to avoid anything invasive - such as strong massage, or reflexology that could upset the bodies balance and focus.  I know that chinese acu's tend to do treatment - my friend did during her 2ww and is now nearly six months BFP, so who knows...  Zita West talks about focussing on acupressure points (particularly one just above the ankle on the inside of the leg) which is meant to help 'heat and hold' the embies in place.  Her cd is good for helping you focus on those points without actually having Acu.  She also recommends nothing for the 2ww.

Also avoid putting anything hot (like hot water bottle) directly onto your tummy - as the heat of your hands alone is just right to keep the embies felling lovely and snuggled up warm.  I also majorly lost my appetite the last two weeks and it is starting to come back now - but am having to remind myself to eat regularly... 

Floradix is an iron supplement - but careful not to keep it to long as I kept the one my big sister gave me for a while and it went all mouldy - definitely not good!

Best DVD seen recently - Confessions of a shopaholic! Watched it twice through in a row as kept making me laugh and also v. gorgeous main man was quite pleasant to watch too!  Mind you your hairdryer episode gave me the best laugh of today!   

Ooh - also had my haircut during 2ww - at Toni & Guy as a model - for £15!!!  Talk about value for money.  Young girl did the easy bits and her 'trainer' did the fiddly bits - took about an hour so a bit longer than usual, but fab cut and lots of spare change in my pocket. Woohoo.

Pants to in-laws.   As someone said - I am sure they had the best intentions, but have no idea what we are going through right now.  I was lucky to have several friends keep things quiet about their own pregnancies when they knew we were going through ICSI the first time, but you know what - every other woman in the world could get pregnant tomorrow and I just think that we are on our own special journey, and what happens to other people happens to other people, we can't let it affect us and spoil or impact our own journey as a result.  Stay focussed - you, your DH, and your gorgeous embies are all that count for the next few weeks.  Just imagine all the other stuff running off you like water over a big old rainmac and down the drain!   

Because my mum lives in Switzerland and my sister is busy with her 3 kids - I had planned (for the last 2 months) to have my best friend come to stay with me tomorrow and stay for the weekend, with the aim of ideally sharing in our wonderful BFP news   ...  or if needs be, helping me come to terms with any other news and distracting me enough to get through the following few days.  Unfortunately her work trip to London got cancelled - and a £70 train journey is too much effort apparently. a) I am sure I am being uncharitable - it is a trek by train (she'd have flown from Manchester with work) b) I am absolutely sure that being single and not yet with baby brain she has no idea what this is like for me!

ok back in a mo!
Rx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Afternoon girlies,

Oh Pinpin   in-laws hey??     The problem is you see if you've never walked in our shoes you do not know the emotional  rollercoaster and don't understand the importance of not telling anyone!!  I had a similar problems with my in-laws: when I go pregnant with Keira we told them quite early on but as we had had a miscarriage the previous year we told them to not tell anyone and that we'd wait for our 12w scan and tell people ourselves!!  Well (woud put a swear word here if I could!!) me!! 2 days later, the whole family calls to congratulate us!! Was furious I tell you and I made sure they knew about it!! Since then I've learned a very important lesson: I never tell anything I don't want anyone to know apart from dh    He's all I need really  

Silly keep positive hun you will get your BFP very soon  


Hello everybody and hope to see you tomorrow if nothing's happen with me    Bag's still not packed but kind of everything ready to go in bag if you see what i mean  

Love to all,


Sam   


Mid treatment
Rooby    2nd ICSI.          ET 8th Oct.      OTD 22nd Oct
Pinpin    1st IVF/ICSI          Blast ET 19th Oct.    OTD ~31st Oct 
Sillybilly  1st ICSI      EC 19th Oct    ET 22nd Oct.      OTD ~5th Nov
Grimmy    1st IVF/ICSI  Baseline scan 21st Oct
LauraLou  1st IVF/ICSI    DR 17th Oct. Baseline scan 28th Oct
Kezza      2nd IVF/ICSI    DR 22nd Oct Baseline scan 2nd Nov

Inbetweenies & hoping
Niccad        Natural FET cycle starts end Oct 
Sharny        QM appointment - 2nd Nov 
MiniMe          Follow-up appointment 17th Nov
Vendabenda      Laparoscopy 16th Oct. 
Bella filla        IVF 2009 - Oct/Nov? 
Rosh75        QM appointment – 8th Dec @ 1.30pm
Scaruh        Laporoscopy 22nd Dec
Bellaboo        IVF starting late 2009 / early 2010
Nicky70        2nd ICSI cancelled. Hysteroscopy needed & start again in Jan 2010
Domenica      Cycle no2 on hold as need knee and endo surgery
Caroline B      Review in 5 months
Toffeecat      ??  
Nicky0302      ??
Jackseen                  

Pregnant
Joy56          18 weeks 2 days pg
Butterfly        19 weeks 3 days pg
Somnium        20 weeks 6 days pg
SarahTM        21 weeks 4 days pg 
Sleepy Dwarf    22 weeks pg
Wombly        27 weeks 4 days pg
Feline 20        28 weeks pg
Samia        Due date 29th Oct

Mums

Sam            Aaliyah 5 years old and Keira 14 months old
Tanya        Jess is 9 months and 3 weeks old
Margot & Jerry      Ellis is 7 months and 4 days old


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Made myself look decent for the first time in flippin ages!  Although a bit bloated and boobs back in their DD bras! Thought it wouldn't happen again after the pill. Bleeding has stopped which I am delighted about, although you guys weren't kiddin about the pessaries huh?  

Going to leave for the Mind/Body course soon. But have a few emotions to deal with tonight 

1) A lovely lady on the course is now pregnant, it is the first time we have been together as a group since, and she is the first to get pregnant. Really happy for her but nervous as I can't show how happy I am as I'm focusing so much on my own emotions 

2) The room we sit in is directly above the lab, how to I stop myself thinking about whether my beautiful embies have survived??!!?? 

I'm sure when tomorrow comes and ET is done (FX) I will calm down a bit, I jusy wanted to know they have survived thats all. Less than 24hrs to go  

This is the last time I am going to post until after we have been to The Bridge tomorrw, as I am sure I am driving you all up the wall, and am not doing anything for anybodys PMA!  

Lots of love and thank you all for your support, I hope to come back on tomorrow with some fab news. You have all been wonderful through my ups and downs of this cycle, and have made it much easier I am sure. So lovely to have like minded people listen, and girls who know EXACTLY what I am on about, without having to explain everything! 

Lots of love and   to Rooby and her BFP in the morning!

SillyBillyMe


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Rooby, Tanya, Nic, Silly, Mini and Samia thank you so much girls   I do not know what I would do without your support, honestly you are the best (it brings tears to my eye to write this).

I have spent a long time on phone with Rooby this afternoon and that has really helped me re-focus on the positive.  It is soo therapeutical to share your thoughts with people going through the same journey of ivf. Rooby has very kindly offered to drop off one of her relaxation CDs later this afternoon so I can listen to it and hopefully chill out.

Silly - this time tomorrow you will defo be PUPO and your embies have survived and divided. Now when you go to the Bridge tonight and you see the pg girl think you are next on the list. Focus on getting that womb nice and warm and ready to welcome your little babies  
You are not driving us off the wall, we all need each others. We are lucky to have an amazing thread with only genuinely lovely girls, this in itself is a positive and one after the other we will get there and hold our very own babies. Enjoy the accup with Nick   and come back PUPO !! WOOHOO!

Nic - thank you   yes they were fully aware of timings and that ET was on monday   I think i might take in the advice from Samia in not telling anyone if there is a next time. I am truely disappointed and gutted. I don't know whether or not I will make it tomorrow. If DH can drop me off there early i.e for something like 6.30 if some of you think you'll be there for then I might join in for a couple of hours. I don't want to make it a late one though as I should probably be having my feet up as much as possible but also really want to see you all girls. Also just spoken to Dr G as I have a big bruise form the clexane injection from yesterday and wanted to check if it is normal and he said yes. He also said he wants to do a blood pregnancy test next wednesday to see if there is anything in the way of pg hormones (rather than pee stick) as if there is anything there he wants to give me an ivig immediately.

Samia - pleeeeeease pack that bag !!!!!!   do you think it's a french thing with having insensitive parents/in laws

Mini - thank you hun   How are you doing??

Rooby - It was so lovely talking to you hun. I am   for a BFP for you for tomorrow. I will see you in a mo anyway.

Sleepy & Liz - thanks for the tips on injecting gestone... so far so good and DH is becoming a proper little nurse!

I was telling Rooby that I am very jaleous that I didn't get a picture of our embies like you all seem to have had     Like I said I really hurried them as my bladder was about to burst so I didn't even look at the screen as the only thing going through my head during ET was "DO NOT PEE ON THE DOCTOR" "OH MY GOD I AM GOING TO PEE ON THE DOCTOR" "DO NOT PEE ON THE DOCTOR"
My DH stopped looking at the screen too and was staring at me his eyes screaming "DO NOT PEE ON THE DOCTOR" "OH MY GOD YOU ARE GOING TO PEE ON THE DOCTOR" "DO NOT PEE ON THE DOCTOR"



Not surprising we never got offered the picture of our two little prawns... 

Pinpin x

PS: I did not pee on the doctor


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Pinpin- you just made me laugh so hard I thought I was going to pee on the sofa!!!
In-laws? Don't get me started!!! But you'll be BFP with twins within 2 weeks so you'll be the one that is laughing! My FIL told me (2 days after my BFN) about a friends daughter who is pregnant. He said "I was telling my friend that it is my turn next to be a granddad as my DIL is going through IVF!!" Pressure or what! Water, duck and back comes to mind! 

To both you and Silly- you've really made me remember how I felt when I went through my first cycle and Niccad and I were PM'ing eachother about the stress and worry. If (and I doubt it) you go through it again, it is so much easier the 2nd time. Plus we have hardly told anybody this time (you girls are enough of a support for me) because people really don't know what to say and dread telling you about other peoples pregancies. 

BTW did anyone read the telegraph today?- there is an article on drinking Alcohol during IVF. So that is no wine for me for at least 6 weeks and hopefully 10 months! 

No belly dancing tonight as my cold is worse so DH is cooking Sausage casserole and mash for dinner. Yum! 

See you tomorrow!!


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Kezza - Havent seen the article in the Telegraph, but I gave up alcohol last Xmas in a bid to be fit for IVF and help me shed weight, so I was clear 5 months even before starting treatment. I'm sure it helped tho 

Rooby - Big fat BFP vibes for you for tomorrow hun  

Pinpin - Grrrr to you inlaws! Talk about poor timing. Anyhoo I'm certain your upset hasn't done anything to your precious embabies, just stay positive hun xxx Oh and so glad to hear you managed not to pee on the doc, but shame about no pic 

Silly - sorry to hear your uncomfy/achey, think I said to pinpin I was the same after EC and ET, but it was all worth it, hoping its a good sign for you. Can't wait to hear how you get on tomorrow.

Sam - the thought of bag packing is daunting! No wonder yoiur putting it off, I wouldn't know where to start.

Waves   and   to everyone else xxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Rooby - thinking of you this morning and     that it's good news.

pinpin - your message made me laugh soooo much. I think we all made the mistake of perhaps drinking a bit too much before ET as it says full bladder - not great when you should be relaxing

Silly - good luck today. What time are you at the Bridge?? It's all happened so quickly and I'm so excited that you're going to be PUPO

Hi everyone else - can't wait to see you all tonight. 

ATM - I had the counselling session yesterday afternoon. Kez - did you have one too recently? If you did I'd love to talk to you later about it ... I'm not so sure if it's helped. 

Who's coming tonight? 
See you later 
Nic xx


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Morning Ladies...

Are you sitting down comfortably?... ... ...

Oh... My... God...

   *I am Pregnant!!!!*     

                

                                                                  

Somnium, Niccad, Kezza, PinPin and everyone else - thank you all so much for your amazing    and  

I honestly can't take it in - I am in so much shock!  I can't believe it! I did two pee sticks this morning and was dreading looking at them... My DH looked first and I didn't believe him - despite the huge ridiculous grin on his face and the fact he was giving me a bone-crushing hug!! I burst into tears when I saw them... I have no idea what to do with myself now! Guess I better phone the Bridge and QM ACU but wanted you guys to be the first to know (after I told my Mum & Dad and Big Sis, of course!!) Big Sis burst into tears too on the phone... OMG OMG OMG!

Kezza - so glad you are back safe and sound from a fab relaxing trip to Vancouver. Will be thinking of you Down regging today    - Not long to go now!! I definitely agree - knock the alcohol on the head asap  - it is so definitely worth suffering a few 'chardonnay pangs' to get that BFP you so deserve! 

Niccad - Praying for your FET    - not long to go now... ... ... Thanks so much for your lovely thoughts - you too Mini. 

Silly - How you going lovely? Thinking of you and your ET today      .

Samia - Gosh you've got me going like Pinpin now... Please have everything ready to go... less than a week till your due date now!! Will be thinking of you!   

Pinpin - Oh my gosh the girl makes me laugh out loud!! I nearly wet myself yesterday when she told me about the ET episode! 
Pp - I so appreciate all your lovely thoughts and support and cups of herbal tea yesterday - it was so lovely to meet you and you better be listening to that cd girl or else!  We'll have none of your nonsense, only      from now on okay??!?    

Ok - I'm exhausted (emotionally more than anything else) so off to have a cup of herbal! Thanks ladies so much for all your thoughts and prayers. I know it is early days yet - so please do keep us in your thoughts  and prayers ...

Much love,
Rooby (Mummy-to-be!) 

Ooh news just in... Scan on 13th November... ... ...


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

YIPPEEEEEEEE!!! I'm am SOOOOOOOOo happy for you. This is great news and hopefully the start of a massive run of good luck on here. You must be over the moon!! You're ... YEAH!!!!!

      

You must be still in shock.... 

I've been lurking on FF all morning waiting to hear from you and as time was ticking on I was feeling more and more worried as I bet you were up really early with the pee test....

YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE...   

Nic xxx


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Nic,

Thanks so much - gave me a huge smile to see your post...   I think it is starting to sink in... Called Pinpin to hear her reaction on the phone as she saw the post - big screams all round!!!  

Thanks everyone for your support.  13th November for the scan!  Oh my gosh, I hope that is an auspicious day, given that it's a Friday and all!!! !!! !!!  Can't wait to see for myself and maybe even hear a heartbeat or two!!       


Come on Pinpin, come on Silly, keep those feet up girls and keep positive.

Love to all and wishing you all loads of   for your own BFPs very soon,

Rooby xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

OMG Roooooooooooby that's so fantastic!!!!!!!!             

I'm so so pleased for you, I nearly let out a big whoop for joy but had to hold it in or the whole office would think I've totally lost it!!  

You've given me a massive boost, we needed some good news on here and I really believe that your   will be the first of many. 

Congratulations honey, lots of love to you and your DH  
Mini xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

ROOOOOOOOOBY you did it girl! i knew it and I love your picture with you pregnant test and the big grin on your face! you deserve this moment!

          

Oh i'm definitely sipping that herbal tea and listening to the CD... "imagining my womb expanding its little arms and hands hugging my embryos making them feel safe and welcome and protected...." [sipping more herbal tea] "breathing in the golden light deep in my stomach" [sipping more tea] "breathing out any concerns or worries" [sipping more herbal tea] "getting ready to welcome a child into my life" [ok now i need to pee.. again... but not on the Doctor this time]

I did fall asleep listening to it yesterday night without a bad thought in my mind. Thank you so much for coming over yesterday  i spent great moment  I'm so so happy for you 

Silly - I am thinking of you this morning, you may already be PUPO on you're way back home with your 2 embryos snuggling into their lovely home    Let me know if you want a copy of Rooby's magic CD !

Love to everyone else - going for a shower now!

Pinpin x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey Rooby

Just wanted to say  FANTASTIC BLOOMING NEWS!  
Truly awesome, much deserved and after all your effort and PMA..... what fantastic news!
Very happy, very healthy 9 months


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Hi all, thanks for all your lovely words.
Pinpin you make me laugh so much!  Thank you!
Off to lunch with DH though I look dreadful after so little sleep!
Catch you all later this avo.
Pinpin Silly - get your feet up!
Rx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

[fly]*YIPPEE ROOBY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*[/fly]

Enjoy this fantastic moment!

Let's hope this is a hat-trick with Pin Pin and Silly joining you really soon! And then of course everyone else coming in on a convoy of  s

So happy to see some fab news on here again...

Now Silly and Pin Pin get those fingers on those ears!!

Take care girls

Sarah x

P.S. I'm really sorry but I'm not going to make tonight. I am having a horrible horrible week at work, feeling very stressed and I know I won't get away from my desk at a sensible time so will be ready to flop! Have a great time and hope to make the next one. Sx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Girls i hope you will forgive me but i think i am going to follow into Silly's tracks and not make it to tonight's get together.
I'm only 3 days past ET and feel i should probably keep my feet up tonight still tonight listening to Rooby's relaxation cd rather than drive up to thames ditton

I hope you all have fun tonight, i will be thinking of you girls



Silly - are you back yet hun? I hope it went well for you hun   

Pinpin xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Rooby congrats hun, fantastic news      Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy  

As for me I'm still on for tonight but not sure if I'll make it or not as our car's been in the garage since yesterday morning and not sure if we'll get it back or not on time!! I'm not very happy with Ford right now and been on the phone and e-mailing all morning and nobody can give me answers!!      Don't they know they shouldn't mess with an hormonal heavily pregnant woman  

Will text Kezza to let you know anyway,

love to all

Sam


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

ROOBY ROO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

FABULOUS FABULOUS NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

right girls, 1 down....2 to go      

love ven
xxx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

How are you doing? Silly question when there's such good news on here today.

*[fly]Congratulations Rooby!![/fly]

That is brill news hun. You enjoy celebrating with DH, decided to do both pink and blue for you!

Niccad - sorry counselling wasn't what you hoped for.

Pinpin - can't believe your in laws.  But have had a laugh reading your post about CD! You rest up and don't do too much for the next week and a half!

love to you all, sending you some    

Sleepy xx

p.s. Sorry don't think I'll make it either, have a splitting headache, just logged on to get Kezza's number, am off for a sleep now and will text you in a while Kezza to let you know. Always the same coming up to half term hols, pregnant or not - it's like your body knows it's getting a rest so it decides to get sick!!!*


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Rooby- that is fabulous news!!!  Lets hope there is a run of those now. Friday 13th is my EC day but apparently it is a lucky day for QM's!! 

I bet it was the castor oil pack and maya massage- fingers crossed it works for me too! 

Dropping like flies..... 

I'm still coming although had a busy day at work so might not stay all night. Just a drink and a nibble of something. I haven't taken anybodys numbers that have texted me so please put your FF name on your message. 

Anyway see some of you later! 

Samia- what is the problem with your car? i work for Ford so might be able to help. PM me.


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Guys!!!

I'm sure you can tell by the exclamation marks I'm happy   but I'll keep you is suspense a tiny bit longer! 

ROOOOOOOOBY!!!!!!!!!     WOOP WOOP, so very very pleased for you, the first BFP we have had for a while, it reminds us of why we are all here, and gives us all so much strength and hope! Words can not describe my delight when I heard/saw the news. Even got a bit tearful, with joy of course! 

Kezza -    Hope your first day of DR has gone smoothly, but I must say you have been very calm this cycle so far, sometimes I even forgot you are being treated because you babrely ever mention it, such an inspiration!

Sleepy - Hope your headache gets better soon. Big hugs! 

Sam - Now, I'm going to put on my nasty midwife hat, pack that bloomin bag! Or I'll be paying you a visit!  

SarahTM - Hope your week at work gets better! 

Rosh - Not long now till your appt, and pleased to here you've been pounding the streets. I used to run a lot, but gave up for this cycle. Really miss it now, and will miss it when I get my BFP in a couple of weeks soon. I'm going to be soooo unfit next year! 

Pinpin - MMMMMMM herbal tea, you know what? I'm sick of the bloody stuff. If I never have to drink another cup of it again I wouldn't exactly complain. But as I never drink Tea or Coffee, and the winter months are drawing in, I need something to keep me warm, so I'll have to carry on! 

Mini - That was a well stifled WOOP!

Nic -  Thank you so so much for your lovely PM, you really are very sweet and I am going to miss you very much tonight. Now for the news you've all been waiting for..........

Well, I think I will start from the beginning, as it has been what feels like rather a long day.

Got up and felt dreadful!  Sorry if TMI but I haven't been to toilet since Saturday or Sunday which is highly unusual for me, and each day my lower tummy has been getting more and more sore. First I thought it was the egg collection, but last night I could barely walk, and I couldn't even lie down without being in agony. Got up went to loo, got up went to loo, NOTHING! ZILCH!   Finally dropped off at midnight but woke at 130am in absolute agony, I have never had pain like it.  Sobbed in bed, DH woke up and lovingly rubbed my rather flabby tummy but it wouldn't go away. Goodness knows how but I fell asleep, and woke again at 0530 in pain. Now, up to this point I'd taken no meds, but I'd lost my rag.  So, I took 2 paracetamol, 1 buscopan (an anti-spasmodic, don't know where I got them from) and 2 laxatives. I couldn't take anymore guys so I had to do something. Again dropped of but had to be up at 0700 to get ready to go to the bridge.

Got on the train and the bridge called..........uh oh...............what's happened?.................2 beautiful top quality embryos to go back,  WHOOPEE! Wow, felt so good. Suddenly all the pain is worth it!

Get to the Bridge, and Nick the accupuncturist takes me downstairs, I tell him about my grumbles (big grumbles) and he felt my tummy. He said it felt hot and he wanted someone to check me over before we start. PANIC  What if it is OHSS, what if I have an infection? O dear, breathe, stay calm. Turns out I was fine, probably a bit constipated, thanks, tell me something I didn't know (not really they were lovely and really reassured me!)

So we start with the accupuncture and by the end of the first session...........all gone! Pain? What pain? POOF! I think he is a sorcerer! 

ET is actually such a small part of the day, didn't feel a thing, when they took the catheter away I think my reaction was 'Is that it?' And it was, just like that, the easiest part of the day, and I never thought I would hear myself say that. And off I go to see Nick again, with a big grin on my face and 1x8cell beauty, and another 7cell miracle. couldn't be happier. The 2nd session of acupunture was just as amazing and came away feeling all warm and fuzzy.

 DH took me to bourough market, where I had a sausage bap. Yummy! and then we took a very slow walk back down the river to waterloo. Starting to feel pain again.....o no!

Managed to cope well until I was 5 minutes from home, and then it was a rather slow but mad dash back to base, I don't need to say anymore. Lets just say I've lost about a stone! And now I feel super! Couldn't be better. And DH is even cooking me dinner, YUMS!

So hope I haven't bored the hell out of you, but seems so funny that the day I've been dreading was weird for reasons I never thought they should be, and although ET was today, it didn't actually bother me at all! I feel the bridge were very empathetic with the way they treated me and they made me feel like I was they only one there that mattered for the entire stay. They have made it an experience to remember with such joy  

So now I guess it is the   but when I've got this far the rest should be a doddle right?  

TTFN and sorry I am missing tonight, but I am pooped!

Lots of love and   to everyone

SillyBillyMe


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Silly i'm so happy it went well and yippeee for running to the toilet and feeling better    That counts as pounding the pavement don't you know... well.... nearly  

Next year you will be fit, foxy and heavily pregnant... it's all good  

PinPin - hope you are putting your feet up and being pampered too!  

Well i'm stuck at work... nearly hometime... well not nearly.... at 10pm... it better stay quiet or else  

So DH is doing another SA on 6th November and results will be in week after... i'm   it's just like the last few and its getting better and better... he's like a good wine, obviously just needs to go through that ageing process  

Me... well i'm having an IVF wobble 'there's a surprise'.  I'm actually thinking i don't know if i want it... if DH's results have gone up again then surely it's only a matter of time??  I'm just not sure i'm ready for the injections, the hormones, the counselling... the whole thing.....

On a humorous note DH has decided his bum looks big and wants to join weight watchers next week


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Evening all.  I hope that those of you who managed to go along to the gathering tonight had a good time.

Congratulations Rooby - fantastic news and lets hope that its the start of things to come for the rest of us!

Pinpin - I hope that the 2WW is going OK and that you are taking it nice and easy.

Silly - Congrats on the ET.  Great that you;ve got 2 such top quality embies on board, now you just have to sit back, relax and pray!

Kezza - hope DRing goes OK for you.

As for me........... We went for our scan yesterday and I must have been doing something right with the sniffing as all is well and injections have started!  Katie did the first one yesterday and the DH did tonights!  However, I didn't feel the needle go in so he pulled it away too soon and I got a stream of liquid down my leg!!!  Now I'm worrying that not enough went in, but we decided not to do anymore in case I overdosed.  Has this happened to anyone else?  I am guessing that most of the meds went in so I'm not worrying too much, but any advice is welcome!

I'm not getting on here much at the moment as I am not doing my normal desl based job much at the moment - I work for Royal Mail and due to the strikes all managers have been called up to cover the strike action so I am out being a postie 2-3 days a week.  My word is it tiring!  At least it's making the time pass quickly - in just over a week I'll hopefully be having EC and ET then it'll be the 2WW.

Goodnight all - early start for me out on deliveries in Fulham tomorrow!


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Rooby - big fat BFP hugs to you hun, its about blooming time someone got a bfp around here. Am so pleased for you and can still remember how exciting it is seeing that pee stick with the good news. Look after your selves xxx

Silly - am so please your ET all worked out, and yeay for top grade embabies xx Eww about the icky tummy but looks like its all over and done with now.

Grimmy - so pleased everything is working out for you too, dont really know about the injection but if your worried give QM a ring.

Well busy day been to aquanatel tonight and then having to get sorted ready to go to mums tomorrow. May not get on again till after the weekend, but hope those of you who got there tonight had a fab evening xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done Silly- Nic read it out to us so we could all celebrate together!!!Very proud of you. 

Thanks for a lovely evening girl- we must have a xmas get together to celebrate the next wave of BFP's!!!


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Great news Silly, we missed you tonight and were starting to worry as we hadn't heard from you  

Lovely to meet you all girls I had a lovely evening: probably my last one by myself for a while    Hope you all got back safely specially Mini having to go all the way to Guilford!!

Silly will pack my bag tomorrow I promise after my sweep tomorrow morning  

Evening all, and will let you know how I get on tomorrow

Sam


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Morning all

Silly - You're PUPO!!!! YEAH    
I hope you don't mind that I read out your post to everyone... we were all a bit worried. Everyone was so captivated by how your day unfolded, especially when you mentioned the laxatives. I had images of a really tricky ET with your stomach doing a massive grumble and holding pee in not being the biggest problem!  
2 top grade embies on board!! You must be so relieved as we all know you were worried you wouldn't get to ET. I hope that you're taking it easy today and not getting pulled into jeremy kyle viewing (pinpin - you know I'm talking about you   )

It was lovely meeting you all last night 
pinpin - thanks for coming out. Early days but you were already glowing!! 

rooby - lovely meeting you too. 

Kezza - great to finally meet you. Sorry that we didn't talk more - Perhaps next meet up we should all rotate after the first drink

Mini - I found it so helpful talking about the counselling with you. Good to know that someone else finds FF more help than a session with a stranger. Hope the drive hope wasn't too much of a nightmare

Sam - Lovely to meet you too & I hope that the 'sweep' goes well


Grimmy - great news on the baseline scan and stimming starting. I did the same on one of my injections. Katie said to count to 6, but I ended up counting to 10 just in case. I'm sure that a bit not going in won't make a big difference...

Hi everyone else
Nic xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Morning girls!

Silly - YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY !       You are PUPO! What a relief it was to hear your news whilst we were all together worried about you    (I ended up going to the get together in the end - so glad i did it was lovely)
Good luck with the 2ww now we can go   together but i know that you will be BFP in 2 weeks time   - now feet up girl!

Nic - it was sooo nice to see you again yesterday   you look really well and ready to get your BFP in  few weeks from now. I would have loved to chat more to you about our crazy immunes that Dr G is trying to get under control. I didn't ask if you had tested positive or negative to MTHFR? Also wanted to know about you NK assay levels? Anyway by the end of next week these will all be under control   Guess what's on the telly whilst i'm typing this ??   

Grimmy - fab news ! well one on starting stimms, time will fly from here before you know it you'll be PUPO.  Re-injection i did exactly the same as Nic - counted to 10 instead of 6 just to be sure. Don't worry about loosing a drop of the liquid, i'm sure it won't make much difference i remember losing a bit when removing the air from the syringe  

Samia - it was so nice to finally meet you yesterday. You are such a lovely yummy mummy. Good luck with the sweep today, i hope it does the trick and baby shows up in the next couple of days  

Kezza - thank you so much for organising yesterday it was such a great night    Time will fly from here for you, you are in a very good place mentally and i am sure this time is YOUR time. I wish i could have given you a hug yesterday but colds and highly immunosuppressed system don't go well together, so sorry  

Som - have a fab time in derbshire  

Rosh - you're right not to give up hope that it might still happen naturally and i hope DH's result have improved    If it doesn't happen naturally though you'll be fine going through the cycle and it's normal IMO to have a wobble every now and then but hopefully all worth it in the end   

Mini - sorry i did not get to chat to you much yesterday I think we should take Nic's suggestion next time and swap places after first drink. Do not hesitate to contact me with any questions you may have on immunes i will be happy to answer them and help you   It won't be long until you hold a cute little blond baby in your arms I have a good feeling about you next cycle as it will be a private one you will have a protocol customised to you specifically and i feel this is what you need  

Rooby - how are you feeling this morning hun? Has is sunk in yet?  

My plan for today is feet up, then little stroll to the centre of claygate where i'm planning to get a lunch of jacket potatoe from the little delicatessen and then come back listen to THE CD and breathe some golden light and then watch a comedy "New in Town". I might also pop to the GP to get my sick not extension due to test date delayed by 2 days...

Love 
Pinpin x


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Hi all,

Rosh, Ven, Sleepy, Sarah TM, Somnium, Grimmy and all of you - thank you so much for your lovely messages , have really made me smile and feel so grateful to have joined the board and get to know you guys. Hope to have the opportunity to meet you all one day too. Love Kezza's idea of Christmas meet-up. 

Kezza  - I echo Pinpin - thanks so much for organising last night and letting me and pinpin gatecrash at the last minute! It was so good to distract myself and just amazing to meet all you fabulous beautiful amazing women.

Samia, Kezza, Mini, Niccad - it was such a pleasure to meet you all in person and I can't get over what an incredible dynamic and totally hilarious bunch of girls you all are! 

Thanks for understanding my slight lack of jumping up and down at the BFP.  It is all so confusing at the moment and neither DH or I really know what's going on and it's like we were just getting to the stage of blowing up our little balloon of happiness yesterday as the shock was wearing off - and then *pffffffffft*, no sudden popping of the balloon, just the air leaking out bit by bit...

To explain to those not following at this precise moment - I started spotting yesterday after lunch  , and again during dinner and QM said I'll just have to wait till scan in 3wks to see if there is really anything there or not, could be implantation bleed or unexplained and otherwise will just have to wait and see if my period arrives in full in which case then that's not a good sign . Batteries ran out of the digital test early this morning so I can't even keep looking at the test to remind myself that both of them definitely did say I was BFP. Am doing what I can to have faith in my body  and let it do it's thing without believing the worst . Clearly mine is a bumpy road to travel, so be it.

Bridge nurse suggested getting an HGC blood test done at GP, which I did this morning and GP said only really useful if I do another one on Sunday (i.e. 48 hours later at Epsom early pregnancy unit) to see that the level of HGC is doubling over this period, in which case that will simply tell me that at that stage the hormone is still in my body. I think he thought that in saying that I'd then decide not to bother with it all!!  Haha Here's me going  with worry and not knowing - and then being able to know by Monday that my little embies are still safe at least according to the HGC level...     

Grimmy - if you handle a letter for Copse Rd Cobham - please handle with care - it's my cyclogest prescription from the bridge! I run out on Sunday. Thanks Niccad for the offer of your spares - I may yet take you up on that!

Grimmy - Yay for stimming  - someone else suggested and I agree - maybe ring QM for reassurance - Katie has always been lovely with me over things like that. In any case it is the dosage over the whole stimming period that counts - I'm sure the odd variation has been taken into account in the dosage anyway. Don't knock yourself out at work though hey hun, it is a knackering process taking all those drugs, please rest up when you can to compensate for the additional exercise!  Not long now - 1 week to EC WOOP WOOP (one from me and did one for Mini - in case she's in a busy office again!)

Silly - Congratulations on being PUPO!!!

I loved hearing all about your day yesterday! Nic did such a great job of recounting the whole thing, we were all, smiling, groaning, laughing together and generally I felt like I was living through the whole experience with you! I think the best bit though has to be when Nic was half acting out the "Banana Banana"   bits with her shoulders without realising!!

Here's to your  being full of  and  and   

Ven - Really glad to hear the lap went well the other week, what's the next step now? When and where's your next round? Am thinking lots of    for you.

Rosh - Keep on  - you never know what might happen in the mean time... Yay for DH's improved sample - that's also really good news. I guess there's no harm in keeping the QM appointment as a backup just in case?

Sam - everything is crossed for your sweep. You look so amazing with your gorgeous bump, you'll do fabulously when the time comes. So glad the hospital is being so supportive. You and DH will cope incredibly well I am sure.

Niccad - seriously jealous of your 'emoticons' not only can I not reply to posts on my B'berry, I only have the boring ones on my pc. Mind you that 'double Banana' in your last message looks a tad dodgy, I have to say!

Mini - again echoing Pinpin, would love the chance to chat to you more - I agree too with the 'moving round the table' idea. Lemme know if you fancy a 'herbal' - I'm just up the road from Guildford and there almost every Monday night and sometimes Saturday a.m.s too.

Pinpin - How was/ is the jacket potato?? Glad to hear you have something of an appetite coming back. Call me if you fancy some company whilst watching that video this afternoon!!

Love and   

Rooby
x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Afternoon girlies

Rooby- I listened to the CD on the way back from Reading today. Nearly fell asleep at the wheel so going to give it a proper go tonight and then nag husband to put it on my ipod. Expect it in the post soon... or I'll drop it by and we could have a cup of herbal

Niccad- lovely to meet you too. Maybe if we end up on our 2ww together we can meet up for a cup of herbal too. 

Enjoy your DVD girls, good luck Sam (hope I have a neat bump like that!), hope you are putting your feet up Silly, don't panic Grimmy it happens to all of us!! 

Anyway, mother coming to stay for a week so might be distracted until its time for my down reg scan on 2nd Nov. Feeling so positive I think they might be something in the nasal spray thats making me high!


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hello lovely ladies,

Just a quickie as I'm having a busy, busy day and I've got lots to finish before I can start the weekend but I couldn't let today pass without firstly saying a great big...

*WHOOOOOOPPPPPP WHOOOOOOOPP!!!!!!!* to Silly, congratulations on being PUPO hun, I hope you're feeling okay and remember we're all here to help you through the two week countdown to your BFP!!!!!! 

Secondly, I had a great time last night girls, I feel very thankful to have met such a lovely bunch to share this journey with 

I'll pop back over the weekend to do personals and catch up with you all properly.

Lots of love, 
Mini xxxxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

quick question- when do I start doing the "increased" protein? Is it when I start stimming or can I start now- during DR'ing?


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Kezza - I thought it was when stimming and Nutritionist said to me that ideally that would be 70g per day - which is a heck of a lot> A bit like eating a chicken breast with every meal.  She suggested things like smoked mackeral/kippers or toast and peanut butter for breakkie, or a high protein breakfast shake - I bought one from Higher nature which like all these kinds of things was vile unless mised it with Orange juice and I added lemon juice and a mashed banana to help it go down!

As for me - Dr called finally at 17.45 with Bloods result: "consistent with early stages of pregnancy" phew .  Next bloods on Monday at epsom Early preg unit - to check the levels are rising in line with time period and therefore will have some solid reassurance that nothing untoward.  I think I understood that in order to m/c the hormone levels would have to drop significantly which would lead me to hope that (ongoing intermittent) bleeding is unexplained but not to embies on board     

Thanks all -esp Sarah TM for the pms and thoughts.  Today has just been such a roller-coaster and scared the (excuse the pun) bloody hell out of me. 
Am hoping for a calm and fairweathered weekend with no additional blustery bleeds to deal with.

Off for me tea,
Lots of love
Rooby
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Again lovely to meet you all yesterday and shame I couldn't meet all of you  

Rooby try not to worry with the bleeding I bled with both girls: red and brown so just try and relax cos stressing (which I know it's easier said than done!!) won't help and there is nothing we can do    

As for me I had my sweep this morning and right now I don't feel quite right: feeling sick and had a bit of a pink/red show but that could be due to this morning sweep!! Dh playing tennis right now and girls in bed so I think it's time I get that bag ready!!   

Will keep you informed    Evening to all girlies  

Sam


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Silly - congrats on being PUPO - what a day you had but glad you emptied the bowel and felt so good after!!   

Rosh - sorry to hear you are having a wobble, sending you some   

Grimmy - afraid can’t answer about the liquid spilling but am sure it will be ok, keep an eye of it tonight.  Good luck being postie - am sure it is a knackering job.

Sam - oh, how exciting, get that bag ready, will be waiting for news very soon, but think I put on the sweep for next Sat, don't suppose you can hold out til then  

Pinpin - you sound like you are in great form and completely relaxed.  You are doing all the right things even if you are watching what you watch on TV!  

Rooby - big big hugs, poor you having the worry.  Great your bloods came back ok, am sure it’s just implantation bleed.

Kezza - DO NOT listen to the CD while driving, am sure it says it on the cover!!!!  Thanks for organising last night and sorry didn’t make it.

Am really sorry didn't make last night, am just so tired and such a bad headache yesterday (always the same at end of term), feeling same again tonight, meant to be going to theatre and cancelled too.  Am really gonna enjoy my week off next week

Have a great weekend all of you, Sleepy xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey up everybody!  

Sorry I didn't post yesterday, had a long but lovely day! 

Sleepy -  Hope half term gives you some much needed rest! When are you planning on going on maternity leave?

Samia - Hope the midwife's sweep yesterday worked its magic and you have a baby in your arms  And if you did go into labour, I hope you packed your bag in time! 

Rooby -  Try not to worry yourself, you have got this far and am sure the spotting is nothing to worry about  Lots of people spot in very early pregnancy. I hope you don't have anymore spotting and you can enjoy the feeling of being pregnant, you must be on such a high!  

Kezza - As far as I'm aware the increased protein is for when you are stimming. I didn't go overboard tho and I was fine. I tried to have fish, chicken or eggs at my main meal. Also milk has quite a bit of protein in it, and porridge apprently, so that was my brekkie (very big bowl, I was ravenour while stimming!). Chicken soup is good too, and I love chicken soup so I had that at lunch times. Not long now!!!!! 

Mini - I'm glad you managed to go to the meet up, must have lifted your spirits. I must say I have been very impressed with the way you have been since your last cycle, you have been strong and an inspiration to me. How are you getting on with checking out other clinics? And did your book come?  Thanks for the big WHOOP, and also for the PM, I took your good wishes to the ET with me 

Pinpin - Glad you went to the meet up too. it must have helped to distract you for the evening! Have you been told to test 2 weeks after your ET? Don't want to cause ny confusion but I thought if you had blast transfer it was 12 days   Glad you are enjoying the CD. I do lots of relaxation, not IVF based but still relaxing none the less.

Nic - Thanks for sharing my story with everyone, glad I brought some entertainment to the evening  Hope I didn't put you off any food! Was thinking of you all that evening, really missed you and can't wait for the xmas meet up! When are you expecting your AF to come so you can start the FET cycle. I have a girl on my course who is now 7 weeks after FET and 2 girls on their 2WW. I'm so excited for you!  

Som - How are you finding the aquanatal? I've heard it is good, but obviously never tried it or seen it.

Grimmy -   Whoopee for the stims! Soon you will be PUPO just like me and Pinpin and BFP like Rooby!

Rosh -  The whole IVF thing can be very daunting, I went through loads of wobbles. But I didn't book up my dates until I knew I was entirely ready. If I was going to do it I wanted to be in the right frame of mind for it. I felt that if I was not feeling right about it, then it would only have a negative effect. You will know when the time is right, and if you feel happy waiting to see what will be then you should do that. But don't be afraid of the IVF. Everyone at QM, the Bridge and on here are wonderful, and you never feel alone. Whatever you feel, you can guaruntee one of us (probably more ) has been there. Do what you feel is right, and when you feel it is right.

Hello to every one else!

AFM - Met a friend in Kingston yesterday, and although I was moving very slowly, I had a lovely time. We took it easy and she was totally respectful of my situation and didn't drag me anywhere she wanted to go without asking me over and over. We had some lunch, browsed around a few shops, did some christmas shopping........ and generally had a lovely time. Also the whole time I was out I didn't really hink about what was going on. She listened to my whole story of the journey since stimming (not seen her since then) and almost cried when I told her how happy I felt to have my beautiful embies inside me.

Also back to my pre IVF size! Whoopee! Apart for the (.Y.) still massive and very sore!

Now some of you will think I am crazy and getting to attached, but I have made a decision and it fills me with a warm fuzzy feeling. DH and I have named the embies Bodger and Badger. We have also decided to enjoy the feeling of knowing they are inside me and with us wherever we go. I am determined to enjoy these next two weeks with my babies, as I may never be in this situation ever again. I don't care how hard I fall at the end if it is BFN, at least I will know I kept them safe and warm, and loved them for every minute of their precious life. I don't think it matters how attached you get, and I am fully aware there is a good chance this won't work, I think it hurts the same none the less when you get a BFN. And I don't want to spend the next two weeks thinking about the test, and what if, and analysing pains etc. I just want to enjoy it. I would have done anything to get this far at the beginning of the cycle, and here I am, my wish has come true. And with a bit of love and attention, they might just stick around. And feeling like this has made me feel so happy, and that has to be a good thing. Should be getting comfy in the next few days, fingers crossed they like it in there!

Hope everyone is keeping well, thinking of you all

SillyBillyMe


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't think you are silly, silly!! I named mine. It hurts like hell when it doesn't work and I don't think staying detached will help with the pain. Love the names.

Thanks for the advice- I have porridge for brekkie anyway, and I'm going to chuck some nuts in with it. I love chicken soup and tuna so I can have a tuna wrap and a cup of chicken soup. And some meat or fish for dinner. So i'm sure it will be fine. 

Glad you are enjoying your 2ww. I've planned to be off for all of mine and take Sleepy's advice. I'm going to bake, paint, shop, walk, meet up with friends, go to the cinema- basically do stuff that makes me happy!!


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello!
Do you have room for one more on here?
I'm at Queen Mary's (although not sure all of you still are?) and start sniffing on Wed next week.
It's my second treatment and I didn't want to go through it on my own again.  I didn't tell anyone last time and was so lonely when it didn't work.  I know that you'll all help me through it!

Can someone remind me how I update the info at the bottom of my post?  haven't been on here for ages.

Looking forward to getting to know you all

xxxxx
ps Silly - I love your idea of naming them, and agree with Kezza that nothing helps with the pain if it doesn't work so why not?  I will do the same....if I get that far


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Tarzangal, 

We are cycle buddies!! I started sniffing last Thursday so we are a week apart!!! 

Yes nearly everyone on here are QM girls. So Welcome- you are joining a lovely bunch of girls who are different stages (somewhere on this thread there is a list and at what stage people are at)

kezza


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Brief update from me and Welcome to Tarzangal!  Tarz I did the same and kept very much to myself during my first cycle, which was negative, and I am so glad of everyone's support here as I go through the second time round.

Silly & PinPin, my lovely PUPO girls - I am thinking of you and sending you lovely     and  

Sam - can't wait to hear your amazing news, any day now, bet the girls are getting excited about their new baby!

Niccad - have pm'd you.  The 'letter' I was waiting for didn't arrive despite Grimmy's dedicated service over the strike, so would really appreciate getting in touch today and seeing if I could pop over to meet you briefly.

All - in case Nic doesn't log on today - does anyone have her mobile # please??

Hi to everyone including the lovely Mini, Kezza, SarahTM, Somnium, Sleepy, Grimmy, Rosh - and anyone else I've forgotten!

AFM - I am just in a very bizarre place.  DH asked me to do another Pee-stick test this morning because I am losing blood at a much faster rate since yesterday morning, I'd pretty much say that this now is more like a normal period. However...  pee-stick still says BFP! I can't compute.  Will keep you posted after I visit the Early Preg Unit at Epsom tomorrow.

Love to all, and legs up PUPO ladies!
Rooby
x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Rooby- sent you a text to say that I've got some spare ones if you need them.


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Rooby - I know it must be hard for you atm, but just to reassure you I had quite a large bleed the day before I tested and thought that was it for us but I still got my lovely BFP and even after a few lighter bleeds have had no issues. Anyhoo I have my fingers and toes crossed for you and your lil embies, lots of sticky vibes xx

Silly - Lovely names  dont know if you remember mine were coco and sawyer! Oh and so pleased your keeping your positive outlook, it certainly cant be a bad thing. The Aqua is fab btw, havent missed a session since starting even when have had a miagraine. I find it really energising and its nice to chat to the other ladies. The instructor is really nice too and explains why you do or dont do certain things.

Well at my mums atm, went to visit some of the other rele's in Harrogate yesterday and that was so fab. They all commented how well I looked which was a nice boost. Mum has a nice roast cooking and the men folk are watching footie. Will be travelling home later tonight, but after covering several hundred miles in the last few days am shattered! Think OH will be doing most of the driving bless him.

Anyhoo many lots of positive, sticky vibes for you lovely PUPO ladies, and lots of     for everyone else xx


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Afternoon everyone, 

Rooby - Well done on the BFP, so pleased for you.  I am sure tomorrow's results will be fine.  Thinking of you.  

Samia - Hope the sweep worked and the next addition to your family has arrived. 

Pinpin - How are you doing hun? 

Silly - You ET day sounds interesting to say the least! Pleased to hear you are now PUPO.  I must admit I went straight to the bottom of your post to read about your ET, then back to the top and read the beginning!   You nicknames made me smile, a horrid boy at my high sch used to call me and my mate Bodger and Badger! Takes me back!!  Lot of PMA coming your way.  I have also been telling DH about your ET! 

Tarz - welcome.  The girls on here are lovely and very supportive.  I am currently sniffing and hopefully start injections on Wednesday - fingers crossed. 

Grimmy - how you doing hun?

Ven -  hope you have recovered from the lap – keep in touch. 

Hope everybody else is doing ok and enjoying their Sunday afternoon.

AFM - I am still sniffing, so nothing new really.  Although I have had a horrible headache for the last 3 days, I have tried not to take anything but I gave in eventually.  I have brought a hot water bottle – do I use when I start the injections?  Since sniffing i seem to have lost some of my appetite! 

Went to see Take That - The Musical on Thursday night, it was fantastic, loved every second of it.  We were second row from the front, could see their stubble on their chins!! Easily pleased!  Hope you all enjoyed the meet; I will hopefully be able to make one at some point.  Half term this week, I need this rest so much! Only have to go in for a few hours on Thursday – bliss.  

DH on late shift today so home alone watching Deal or No Deal!! 

Love and  

Laura 
x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Lauralou- I've got a terrible headache from sniffing too. I've got my baseline scan on 2nd Nov so a couple of days behind you. So along with Tarzangal we are cycle buddies!!


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Good evening all!!

Kezza - I forgot to mention houmous, very very good for protein, and I love the stuff  Although had so much of it, I've kinda gone off it  Great you have two cycle buddies now, I've found it really reassuring to be just behind Pinpin, nice not to feel alone. Thank you so much for reassuring me that I haven't taken the PUPO thing too far! 

Rooby -  Sorry to hear the beginning of your BFP experience hasn't been great. But hold onto those positive vibes, remember what your CD says, and take it easy. hopefully tomorrow the test will show the results you need to keep your chin up!  

Tarzangel -  Welcome to the thread. Their are quite a few of us mid cycle, and some ladies who are a completely encyclopaedia of information. Everybody supports each other, and there is always someone who can give you an answer!

Laura - Glad the sniffing is going well. Yes the hot bottie is for stimming and just to give you an idea how it can work - my first week of stimming I just used the hot water bottle for a couple of hours in the evening, when I had my scan 1 week later I had a good number of follies but all quite small. Was told that EC would more than likely be postponed for a couple of days. So for the rest of that day and the whole of the next day I sat with a hot water bottle constantly on my tummy, and as if by magic, I had loads of follies all ready for EC, it wasn't postponed after all!  Maybe all a coincidence, but I'm convinced! It is the only thing I did differently! O, and didn't mean to bring back mean memories from school, why are boys so smelly and nasty? 

Som - Mmmmmm roast dinner! I've just had Toad-in-the-Hole! Yums! I love this time of year for the warm hearty food! Glad your relatives think you look well, always a boost when people compliment you! Glad the aquanatal is going well. I'd always thought I would do it if I got pregnant, but hate showing off my thighs. A challenge for the future maybe............. 

AFM - Didn't get off to the best start today, woke up and immediately started thinking 'is it going to work?' 'What if it doesn't work?' 'What if I break and test early?' This then led me to analyse EVERYTHING all day! Been getting AF type pains quite a bit today  think the 2WW has already claimed me as a victim! I have been really positive and still positive, but find myself getting dangerously close to thinking that these pains could be implantation  but am I just feeling them because I am looking for them? I thought I had cramps yesterday but as I wasn't sure I put it down to my imagination, but today is definately crampy! Does everybody get this in their 2WW, or can I be slightly optimistic Maybe it is just everything healing after the EC, but it feels very different to EC pains. ARGH!!!!! 

Hope everyone who hasn;t been on is having a lovely weekend, and big hugs for all of you.

All my love

SillyBillyMe x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Silly- yes I had those pains. I think it could be due to the EC and ET and the prodding that you go through. But could also be the embies get comfy!! Either way i think it is perfectly normal. 

Did anyone else hear from Sam today? 

AFM- I've got a terrible headache and sore eyes from the DR'ing but I had this last time so I know its normal. 

x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Kezza!

Yes I had very scratchy eyes when I was DR'ing, headaches were there but not as bad as when I was on the pill so I didn't complain.

Was meant to be going home to Portsmouth see a friend today but was up most of the night with pulling and strong AF pains. I know it is too early to come but had to keep knicker checking, also can't seem to fit into my already massive bras this morning, think I'm super receptive to the pessaries so now need to buy new ones, up to an E now!

Hope you all had a great weekend, will log on later to see how you all are x x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Morning girls  

I hope you all had lovely weekends?

Silly - I hope Bodger & Badger are settling in and those twinges are their way of telling you that they are.  Thank you for your pm to meet up, as i am testing on wednesday i will have to see how it goes before i can confirm anything. You're right the OTD that the Bridge have given me is excessive, that was everyone's reaction including Dr G who said he is doing a blood HCG test 14 days after EC which is wednesday for me that's if i make it to that day...  

Rooby - I hope today's appt in Epsom goes well and confirms that your embies are well and truely nestling in. The fact you are getting the BFPs each day is the proof that the pregnancy hormones are in your body and this is the most important thing. Thinking of you  

Kezza & Laura - How's the head today? I hope the headaches stop soon, I was lucky not to get them but so many girls seem to have them   It's great you now have a quite a few cycle buddies on here   It really does help.

Somnium - I hope you had a safe journey back home?  It sounds like you had a lovely weekend and are glowing with the pregnancy  

Tarzangal - welcome to the thread! To update the info in your signature you need to go in Profile - Forum Profile Information - then update the signature bit. I wish all the very best of luck for your second cycle at QM and the girls on here are the best support you could get  

Samia - is the baby here yet?

Grimmy - how are you doing?

Mini and Nic - how are you girls?

Also hi to SarahTM, Liz, Tanya, Venda, Rosh and Wombly  

AFM - I have been trying hard to keep my PMA but it's quite low i'm afraid I don't even think I'll make it to test day on wednesday   My sore (.Y.) have deserted me since Friday and have seriously reduced in size and not painful anymore. Also am getting some very distinctive AF pains and had THE cramps announcing the witch is around the corner yesterday night before i went to sleep so I expect AF to show its face any moment now. I am not AT ALL tempted to test because I know what the pee stick would say and can't face it so until AF arrives or if by chance I make it to blood test on wednesday I'll try to find some comfort in the ignorance is bliss... that's until i'm reminded by the next AF cramping... deep down in my heart I know it has not worked I felt my body fighting the embryos at the time of implantation... I felt the pains in my knees which for me is a sign that my immune system is going in overdrive (like when I get a flare up of my UC).
Anyway, going to go to hairdressers for a haircut and got some movies I need to return and get some new ones. Also I am trying to think of some business ideas and i want to try and use my time to do some research although not sure where to start. These past few weeks off work have made me realise that a change of career and pace may be good for me to have more time and less stress whilst concentrating on the baby making. Commuting to central London every day and working very long stressful hours can't help but on the other hand i can't exactly afford not to work with this whole immune Tx...   Tips and ideas welcome girls!

Anyway i will keep you updated on progress with me but don't get your hopes up girls because it is a very likely BFN for me 

Pinpin x


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Morning ladies

I have a day at my computer today, so I'm trying to catch up on all the news from the past week!

Silly - Congrats on being PUPO, how's the 2WW going so far?  Great names too!!

Rooby - I know I've said it before but fab news re BFP - I hope that the bleeding calms down.  Think positive, so many others on here seem to have had bleeds and still retained their BFP.  FX for Epsom today.

Kezza & Laura - Not long to go now until you start stimming - hopefully the headaches will then go!

Pinpin - Sorry to hear you are not feeling too great about things at the moment.  I have everything crossed for you for Wednesday.

Tarzangel - Welcome!  

I am on day 6 of stimming and still no side effects!  Occasionally I feel some AF type pains, but so mild that I'm not sure whether I am imagining it!  I am using a hotwater bottle when I can, so FX all is going OK.  No doubt the scan on Weds will confirm things one way of the other.

Have a great week everyone.
Love Grimmy


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Pinpin - Don't give up. It is not over until the fat lady sings (or until she shows up in the form of AF!). I'm finding PMA hard too but keeping going into ignorance and telling myself that my time has come. This whole journey is so hard, but I would have given anything just to get to the 2WW at the beginning of treatment, to spend some time with my beautiful babies. And I am just enjoying the time knowing they are in there and mummy looked after them as best she could until it was time for them to go to heaven. I'm almost pretending I am pregnant, keep touching my tummy and talking to them, making sure they know they are loved and that I really want them to stay. Hope you make it to Wednesday and you get your BFP a whole week before me!  Let me know about meeting up, even if you have a BFN (although I am sure DH will be spending time with you). AF pains can be terribly disconcerting. I kep telling myself that it is too early for me for AF to show up, only a week after ovulation, but then also this whole IVF thing isn't normal, so why should AF abide by the rules. If this hasn't worked then AF should techniqually show up next Monday as I always have a 14 day luteal phase, and my follicular phase is the one that varies. So NO AF for me yet please!

Grimmy - Although I got some twinges when stimming they didn't really kick in properly until the day before my first scan, then on the day of my second scan and the weekend before EC is when I really felt it. But everyone is diffrent and feels different things so don't worry. I had time to think about how I was feeling as I was off work, just like now, over analysing everything!

Got a really runny nose since last night, any ideas anyone??


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

I think I'm going mad! Can't relax and feeling a little crazy   perhaps I should have gone to work this week, still got till next Thursday to go, doesn't look good!


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi girls thanks for your welcome messages.

Pinpin - I'm sending you positive vibes.  It is a good idea to set up a business.  I did exactly that. Sadly it was originally so I could spend time with my kids, but that didn't go to plan!  But I'm so glad I have it, it really helps to take my mind off the treatment and frustration and I feel like I'm achieving things.  Plus it's much more flexible when you need time off!

Rooby - I hope it all goes well for you today 

Silly - I'm sure the pains are good signs and have everything crossd for you

Grimmy - I had no side effects until day before EC and ended up with 16 eggs so I'm sure you are fine!

Kez & Laura, I'm so happy to have some cycle buddies, best of luck with your tx!

I'm having a big panic after reading the articles about alcohol and IVF, I've drunk quite a bit the last few weeks and was going to stop at DR, has anyone else drunk just before tx?

xx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Silly, don't you have any friends who will go and do nice stuff with you?  Or could you go and meet a friend for a lovely long lunch?  Any friends with children on half term you could look after and make Halloween stuff with?!  I would come and meet you but I'm horridly busy with work which is partly my own fault 'cos I have a four day week as I'm going away to a cottage in Stratford-on-Avon for the weekend with a few girlfriends.

Maybe you could start a little project to keep yourself busy?  Make some curtains?  Clear out some drawers?  Make a photo album?  I'm a nightmare with nothing to do so always have to have some little thing on the go to keep me busy!!

Pin Pin - what you are feeling is completely completely normal...  AF pains can be a really good thing and mean that baby's implanting so try and keep up that pma for a while longer...  Hammersmith always used to give a test date of 2 weeks from ec but then changed it to 2 weeks from et.  When I asked why they said it was to stop people testing and getting a positive when in fact it was a biochemical pg which is very upsetting or indeed getting a false negative.  I'm not sure I'm the right person to ask about a career change Pin Pin!  I always thought working for yourself would be so much more flexible and easier but I've been working from home for myself for 10 years now and find myself permanently stressed - either from too much work or the lack of it!  Plus I didn't go on holiday for about 5 years in case I missed out on some business!  Sometimes I fancy working in M&S so I could wear a uniform, have a little chat with customers and when I'm finished I go home with cheap food and nothing to worry about!!  Having said that, I can work in my pjs all day if I want to, take the dog for a walk in the afternoon and go to hospital appointments with nobody to answer to so it does have it's plus sides!!

Tarzangal - welcome and don't worry about alcohol - I even had a few glasses whilst downregging this time and I'm currently 22 weeks!  

Rooby - have pm'd you.

Hi to everyone else.

Sorry not to mention everyone but my tummy thinks it's 2.15 and is grumbling like mad so I'd better go and fill it!!

Speak soon.

Sarah xxx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi girls! Just lost a really long post & so cheesed off 

Haven't posted for ages as my poor Mum has just had a really nasty knee replacement operation so have been looking after her for a little bit.  I have though been following all your posts on my phone so have been keeping my fingers crossed for everyone going through their cycles.

Pinpin - Don't give up hope Girl, this is the worst part of the 2ww, but lots & lots of girls don't get any symptoms till weeks after getting their BFPs.  Praying  that Wednesday brings good news for you.

Silly - Hope you're still relaxing & looking after Bodger & Badger!  Hope the cramping has settled, & your 2 little embies are now tightly snuggled inside. Also hope the runny nose is better now.

Kezza/Laura - I had awful headaches during D/R, especially in the evening.  Found Acupuncture really helped although I did have to resort to the odd painkiller too.

Rooby - I have been so excited for you all week since your wonderful BFP.  Really hope that you get your next set of betas really soon & you can relax & enjoy.  Hope the spotting has calmed down now.

Grimmy - Good luck with the stimming!  Is your next scan appointment soon?  Keep up with the hot water bottle & hope your managing all the extra protein.

Tarzangal - Good luck on your next cycle!  I was the same & didn't post at all during my 1st T/X but have found everyone on this thread to be truly wonderful & sooooooooooooo supportive.

Hi Mini!

AFM - Well I'm hoping to finally get rid of this Polyp on Thurs so I can restart my IVF around Xmas/New Year time .  I have a scan at Frimley Park tomorrow so the Doctors there can have a proper look & I have been pencilled in for the Polopsectomy on Thurs afternoon. Am a bit nervous as I hate general anesthetics, I tend to get a very funny tummy due to all the nerves & won't be able to take anything for it as won't be able to eat or drink!  Sure they've seen it all before though!

I also was hoping to get a natural BFP in between cycles.  I got very excited when AF didn't turn up! But BFN.  But I know it's just the Provera I took to bring on my last AF mucking up my cycle. Not even too sure if I've even ovulated yet! 

Hello to everyone else that I've missed
Love Nicki xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Kezza – is it bad that I’m giggling about your driving and listening to the CD… Crazy girl!

Tarzangal – welcome to the thread. Everyone is so lovely on here & hopefully we’ll be able to give you lots of support during your cycle (and beyond celebrating your bump). On the alcohol front I think from stimming onwards it’s best to avoid completely but before then it’s ok to have 1 or 2 and, let’s be honest, having a few too many now and again is good for our stress levels. 

Lauralou – hi – hope that the headaches have improved. I found accu really helpful- loads of needles in my forehead but it was so great afterwards.

Silly – I hope that bodger and badger are going ok. Pulling and cramping seem to be usual ‘pains’ through the 2ww… I also found that being at home just made me over analyze everything. Best to be out and about either working or pampering yourself & seeing friends. I love that you’re touching your belly and talking to them.. such a nice thing to do

Pinpin – hope that you’re ok. AF type cramps are nothing to worry about – it’s just your embies embedding themselves and your body reparing itself after EC. I personally think that AF pain and pulling means things are working. When my cycle all went wrong I had zero pain and hadn’t for a couple of days…  And perhaps your system feels like it’s going into overdrive because it HAS worked rather than not! 

Grimmy – good luck for Wednesday. Keep drinking tons of water and eating that protein…

Nicky – good luck with the appointment tomorrow and Thursday. Will be thinking of you…

Rooby – hey you… checking FF constantly today to see if there’s any news. Lovely to see you yesterday & thanks for the PM…

Hi to Som, SarahTM and Sleepy 

AFM. Well AF was supposed to come on Friday. It's still not here... it's like it's taunting me. All weekend I was waiting but also kind of hopeful that a miracle had happened.... Ended up doing a test at stupid o'clock yesterday to see the 'not pregnant' symbol... BOOOOOOOO. I then got upset - crazy as I should be excited about FET starting soon, but I was hoping for a Vegas baby and, i guess, hoping that I wouldn't have to start having all the immune TX. IVF I could do again as I know what to expect, but for some reason the immune stuff worries me - especially the steriods (which most people would say is the easiest bit). I just know I'm going to get a bearded moon face. On the plus side you'll all know it's me at the next meet up... (that's me trying to be upbeat about it)...  
Where is AF?? Still secretly hoping that the test was wrong... cloud cuckoo land hey... 

Nic x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Nic- I think it is because your body wants to be my cycle buddy. It needs to hold on until early November so we are off together and can meet up for lovely herbal tea and cake!!! 

Its ok that you laughed at me- Rooby said it was ok to listen to in the car but I struggling to stay awake anyway at the moment- damn that nasal spray!!! 

Can't remember who asked about the alcohol thing during tx. Last time I drank a couple of units until ET. Then I stopped. This time I've stopped from 3 days before DR'ing and I'm not missing it at all. So has DH. Because if it doesn't work this time I'll be able to say that I've tried everything but maybe going for immune tests. But it depends on personal choice but the stats do say no white wine or beer during treatment. 

Silly- I'm going to have 2 weeks off from my EC. I like SarahTM's view and I'm planning to do things that make me happy. Paint, bake, visit friends with children, go xmas shopping, go to the cinema, do a cross-stitch (yes I am that sad!) and listen to the none-car friendly cd! 

Hi to everyone else. 

Still nobody heard from Sam?


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey guys!

Nic - I would do an AF dance for you but on my phone, promise to do one later! I was the same bfore starting my cycle. Ten days late, jeez!

Kezza - When you do all that baking I want some cake please, yummy! Hopefully I'll be eating for two or three!

Nicki - good luck with the appt and op on thursday x

SarahTM - All my friends at work ( it is monday after all and no one seems to take time off this time of year!

Rooby - Thinking of you x

Pinpin - Does your hair look nice??

Everyone - Thanks for the advice, and I know you are right but I've been doing things constantly since EC and now I'm knackered! Think that is why I've hit a boredom low today. Still really positive about the treatment and I firmly beleive I have a good chance of a BFP but my brain can't take any more fun if that makes sense. But then I relax at home and my head goes at 100 miles an hour.

Monday - EC
Tuesday - Friend and baby
Wednesday - Thames walk and lunch, and cake and dinner and mind/body course
Thursday - ET, borough market, sausage bap (Yummy!), thames walk
Friday - Friend, shopping and lunch
Saturday - Baking, christmas shopping, knitting, and yes CROSS STITCH!
Sunday - More christmas shopping, christmas wrapping (yes, crazy), lovely toad in the hole, and more knitting!
Today - Bored! I think because DH is at work. And although I could have gone home to Pompey to see my friend, it seems so far away.

Back on track tomorrow with DH off work.Going to do something exciting, go somewhere new! And then Wednesday together with my course in the evening, which I need to bake for, and home on thursday for a couple of nights to see my family and friends there.

Then the rest of the weekend with DH on lates ( so might go to piccys or something. Then back at work, and I never thought I'd hear myself say this but I am really looking forward to it, missed all my ladies and their bumps and babies. Just really hope AF doesn't show up on my first 24hr shift back on monday!

Lots of love x x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Silly- you've done loads and you should be putting your feet up a bit!!! Difficult I know as I rushed around after my ET as I wanted to make the most of the time off that DH and I had together. But your body does need some rest. Enjoy the rest of your week.


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Hi all,

Bless Nic for checking! but sorry no news as yet for me.  Thanks Nic and Sarah for the PMs.

Pinpin - girl you hang in there - remember your body is listening in on all those negative thoughts - so as natural as it is to be concerned and anxious just breathe, let it all out, and refocus on loving those gorgeous little embies inside of you.  You are amazing and I am sure that your body is just reacting to everything it has been through lately, making space for the embies to settle in for the long-term.  Please do call me if you fancy a chat.

Silly - I am so excited for you... I know the 2ww can send you crazy but you have done so fabulously well to get to where you are now - and your messages keep bringing tears to my eyes as you articulate so beautifully how I've been feeling about keeping my embies safe and warm.  My first two were 'Petrie' as in Petrie Dish and 'Sage' the name of the material the bubs are kept in until ET.  These latest two were secretly called 'Burp' and 'Hiccup' (named after two toy knitted rabbits me and my big sis had when we were kids!) 

Nic - if nothing else this whole shenanigans teaches us patience and how little control we have over our bodies. Mother nature is there guiding us and we can't hurry her along.  You will do superbly when the time comes and please please keep up the fabulous pma you have shared with us recently.  And as far as DH is concerned - I'm sure a little beard will only add to your charm - as long as the steroids don't make you more muscley than him it'll all be great!  (Hope you got a new iron in time to catch up on all those shirts!)

All you stimming ladies - Grimmy, Kezza, Tarzangal, Lauralou, keep up the great work - not long to go now.  Believe me you don't miss the alcohol as there are so many other things to think about.  I took up 'Montybojangles chocolate truffles' £2.99 in Waitrose instead!!

Having said that the other day at lunch, I literally felt like a vampire smelling blood (sorry tmi!)  as a friend of mine was sat across the table in a cafe/bar with a glass of Pinot Noir and I could just smell it across the room and had to have a sniff (not a sip) to settle me down!  I don't normally even like red wine!!

Quick update on me - forced my way into GPs today to get second bloods done. Poor GP bloke can't wait to be rid of me and hand me over to Epsom!  Lovely Epsom midwife called to say no point in seeing me until she has results from Pathology.  I am remaining patient and blissfully ignorantly optimistic that my bubs are still fine and that my body just decided that my womb is so lovely and warm and squishy and comfy that it could afford to have a bit of a clear out of some of the old junk hanging around in there to make way for my babies...

Spoke to acupuncture Nick this morning and he was lovely and so sweet, saying he appreciated the update and I should call him anytime, if I felt like I needed to talk to anyone about what was going on - bless him.  

Usually talk to my sister about once a week / once a fortnight - she's been on the blower to me nearly twice a day since Thursday.  Have decided that the world is actually full of Good Eggs, and I am incredibly lucky to be surrounded by them.  That includes you ladies, of course!

Had a bit of a moment, bursting into tears in the middle of the street as I came out of the GPs - poor chap looked like he hadn't taken a blood sample since his training! Now at least I have a matching bruise on my other arm to match the one from the Phlebotomist last week!  Little old lady walking along the street behind me looked most perturbed by my scene, oh dear.  Luckily I dived into a nearly-know-her-well-enough-to-call-her-a-friend's house on the same street and saved the townspeople of Cobham any further embarrassment.  A Big hug and a mug of (Ooooohhh proper caffeinated) tea later, and a little snuggle with her beautiful 28 week old baby girl and I was right as rain again.

Reckon if I haven't heard from Epsom by 16.45 when her clinic is over then I'll give her a bell...  ooh there goes the phone now... will post again once heard the state of play...

Rooby xxx


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Dear all

'Burp & Hiccup' RIP.

Off to open up the floodgates.


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

O Rooby!

Was just reading your first post then got onto the second              

Have they said what has happened? Or how it could have happened? I can't beleive this has happened to you. You have been so strong since I have known you on this thread, and have always kind words for others before you think of yourself. I am having a little cry for you as I type this, even though I have never met you I want to come to Cobham and give you a big big hug!

Let the emotions flow Rooby, and be with DH at this time. I know we will all be thinking of you, and I will say a little prayer for you, your DH, and your two beautiful embies. I am so so sorry   

PM me if you want to talk x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh Rooby, I'm so so sorry.  Nothing I can say is going to make you feel any better but I'll try anyway.  The fact that you had a bfp, however short lived, means that your body CAN get pg and WILL get pg again.  Now that QM know this has happened, they'll be able to up your meds to make sure that next time your embies will be snuggled in for the duration.  

Now take time to grieve, spend time with dh and above all look after yourselves.  I would advise you to get some counselling through QM - I really wish I'd done that 'cos I think my biochemical had quite an effect on me and I'm sure it would have helped to talk to someone professional and impartial.  PM me if you need to talk.  

loads and loads of hugs

Sarah x

P.S. One consolation is that you can have one more Christmas on the sauce as you'll definitely be pg or breastfeeding next year


----------



## peabrain (Oct 26, 2009)

Hello... I'm new on this board but have been lurking for awhile plucking up the courage to join... all the acronyms have me confused - think I've made up what most of them mean so hopefully I've got them roughly right, or I'll be taking some weird advice! You guys are all so supportive to each other, so great to be able to 'chat' freely in a place where everyone understands - even reading it has been so helpful so thank you already... 

I'm on my first round of IVF at QM, have got to first scan stage so been stimming for 6 days - EC was meant to be Friday but now looking like Monday as they're not developing very fast. More protein for me.

Eek, my first post sounds very 'mememe'   - but I haven't quite mastered all your names yet so apologies... I will!


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Peabrain!

Lovin' the name but I'm sure it isn't at all true!

Welcome to the board. I'm sure we will have you feeling right at home here in no time, and you will realise we are all as   as each other. Everyone on here has been just the most fantastic support I could ever wish for, everyone on here either knows it, or has done it, or is about to do it, if you catch my drift.

Good luck with your next scan. About 2 weeks ago when I went for my first scan they said the same to me, so I put my feet up for the rest of the day, and all of the next day, drunk loads of fluids, ate loadsa protein, and used a hot bottie and right on the button I was ready to go as planned by the next scan.

Even if it is delayed until Monday don't lose heart, it is better to wait until they are really mature than rush in just to get it done x


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Oh Rooby how horribly cruel, major huggles hun  , I know you probably don't want to see some one who is PG but am only a short ways from you if you ever want to talk or hang out. I'm praying that at least the BFP although brief is a good sign for the future. Hope your OH takes good care of you xxx

peabrain - welcome and good luck.  Everyone here is very special and the support is unique, you'll be very comfy here xx

Sorry to post and run but have cadets tonight and need to stop off and collect poppies (for the poppy appeal) so its a bit of a dash. Catch up with you all laters, but much love to you all xxx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Rooby said:


> Dear all
> 
> 'Burp & Hiccup' RIP.
> 
> Off to open up the floodgates.


I am so so sorry, very new to the boards and all this, but read quite often, and reading this made me cry. No words I can say will take away your pain, but I send you my love, thoughts and (((hugs)))

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hi girls,
just passing by..................looked at sams ********.....nothing from her BUT people keep posting : congratulations on the birth of your new baby daughter        that is all i know


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Rooby. My lovely I have just read your post    

  

I am so sad and sorry. Take the time to get through this with your DH and listen in on what Sarah said, she always has very good advice as she has been through the mill too.

I am here for you, you know that my lovely, call me if you want to talk.  

At least you know you can get pregnant and you WILL get pregnant again, I promise you.

Lots of love and cuddles  

Pinpin x


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

and have more time now......

Rooby i am so so so sorry darling,don't know what to say !!        how bloody cruel!!!
           


love ven
xxx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Rooby - oh, so sorry to read your post, how awful for you.  This journey is so horrible, to have you up there as high as can be and then just pull it all from under you.  Am feeling so sad for you.  Grieve for your little babies.  When I lost my little Twinny we planted a rose bush in the garden and it did help a little.  I know I can’t compare myself to you but maybe try it!      

Peabrain - welcome to the thread and don’t worry you will get to know us all in time.  Get that protein into you and a hot water bottle on your tummy!

Silly - am not on maternity leave until end of Jan/mid Feb, will be fine, it helps knowing I have a week or 2 off after each half term!!  You sounded so positive about Badger and Bodger, try and get that positiveness back.  I really have a feeling this is your time. I had lots of AF type pains so much so that 3 days before test date they were so bad I was convinced it was all over.  Sending you lots of    . I am off all this week if you need a coffee anywhere.

Tarzangal - welcome to the thread, I drank right up until DR and even had a couple during stimming so don’t worry!

Laura - hope you are enjoying half term!  yeh, use hot water bottle when you start injecting.

Pinpin - like Silly you need to get your positiveness back. As said above I had really bad AF pains during 2WW and especially few days before test date.  I was convinced it hadn’t worked.  So don’t give up hope yet!    

Nicki - best of luck for Thursday and your polyp and no harm in dreaming about that natural BFP, we all do it!

Niccad - horrible the way our bodies trick us and give us hope, you never know it might have been wrong.  Don’t give up yet!

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing ok.

Sleepy x


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hi girls, 

Just catching up on my phone, 

Rooby, beautiful Rooby - I'm so, so sorry, I wish I could give you a big hug or say something to take some of your pain away, I will be thinking of you   

Silly - I know where you're coming from with the boredom thing, that's when the 2ww really comes up and bites u on the bum. You've done amazingly well so far hun, hang in there  

Pinpin - You too sweetie, there are lots of stories on here of AF type pains being followed by a lovely BFP (our Sleepy is proof!). Your mind and body will pay all kinds of tricks on you over the next few days, from what I can work out any symptom can be interpreted either way so try your best to assume that every twinge or funny feeling is just your embies making themselves at home        

Nicki - It's lovely to hear from you, good luck for Thursday  

Nic - Doing the 'banana, banana' dance for you to wake up AF , I'm so sorry it wasn't a natural BFP this time, I'm sure all your extra efforts with the immune treatment will pay off  

Tarzangal & Peabrain - Welcome 

Hi Kezza, Sleepy, Som, Sarah, Venda, Laura, Grimmy, Sam and all you other lovely ladies out there. 

Night night, Mini xxxx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Rooby - I'm so so sorry.  That's awful for you & DH.

Stay strong, look after yourself.

Love Nicki xx


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Morning, 

Just a quick one - Rooby i am so sorry to hear your news, spend lots of time with DH thinking of you both.  

Pinpin & Silly - Hope you are both doing ok and not going  . 

Hello to everyone else. Welcome Peabrain. 

Laura 

x


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

Rooby I'm so sorry about your sad news     

Peabrain Welcome  

Tarzangal  Welcome and don't worry to much about drinking. I had up until DR and had a beautiful baby girl. Good luck  

Sam Congrats hun    

I hope you all had a lovely night last week 

I can't stay I have to get in the shower before Jess wakes but big hugs to everyone and I hope that you all are doing ok


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Morning girls

Rooby - me and Dh are thinking of you hun  

Silly - how are you doing? still going   ?

Nic - Here's a little AF dance for you     what is it with our bodies hey? I am sorry that you did not get a natural miracle but you are on your way to your BFP girl I know it.

Grimmy - good luck for your scan is tomorrow I'm sure it will show some juicy follies in the making. I only started getting a sense that somethign was happening in there the day before my first scan.

Kezza & Laura - how is it going with the DR?

Sarah & Sleepy - thank you   

Nicnacnoo & Peabrain - welcome tio the thread girls  

Venda - I hope the polyp op goes well on thursday and then you'll be straight on your way to you BFP.

Tany - hi my lovely  

AFM - (.Y.) still no bigger and not sore although Dh reckons they are a little bigger than usual i.e. smaller than straight after EC but bigger than prior tx if that makes sense, I'm constipated (not been   for almost 3 days - sorry TMI) and still getting AF cramps.
Went for my daily jacket potatoe at the delicatessen yesterday and then went for a quick shopping in kingston followed by hair appointment at Headmasters in Weybridge and happy with the cut. Had a lovely evening with DH who is off work tomorrow to come with me for the blood test. He said he'd like me to do a pee stick in the morning if no AF by then as he'd like to be prepared for the result. I said I don't want to test or look at a pee stick so I may had to pee and run .....   unless AF turns up which it feels like it will any minute. More than just taking it one day at a time it feels like I have now reached the points where I have to take it one minute at a time.
Dh was telling me this am that he really wouldn't mind adopting a child for long as he/she is small and how angry he is that it is such a legal nightmare to do so.  When I look at him I can see what a wonderful dad he would make regardless of him/her being his biological father. He just loves children and I feel like such a failure for not being able to give him the most natural thing in the world. Ironic.

Anyway he wants us to stay positive right till the end so i am trying for him and for our 2 embryos, our 2 little prawns...

Pinpin x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Rooby -   I guess you'll be missing from the thread for a few days taking it all in, but know that we are all thinking of you. I'm sure we'll all be PM-ing you with any news... 

Pinpin - I think you need some serious PMA so here goes...                   
AF pains do not mean AF is coming. I've said all along that I have a good feeling about you and that feeling is still strong as ever. Not sure about the pee stick in the morning as it might not pick up this early whereas the blood test will, however I do understand about preparing yourself mentally as I don't know how I'd handle DrG giving me the results... What time are you seeing him tomorrow? 

Silly - how are you doing on the PMA front? I hope that you're taking it easy but keeping your mind busy xx

Grimmy - good luck again for tomorrow... we'll all be loggin on to find out how you got on  

Nicnacnoo & Peabrain - welcome to the thread... My DH calls me nicnacnoo so I was really shocked when i logged on & almost thought I'd completely lost the plot!!  

Still no AF for me... day 32 and ovaries seem to be hurting which is odd. Worried that the IVF has done something to me   but will just have to be patient... again... 

Hi everyone else 
Nic xxxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Rooby i'm so sorry to hear your news  

Pinpin good luck for bloods and also i see a nice little holiday in the horizon! Very envious moi!   x


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Rooby - I'm so, so sorry to hear your news.  It must seem so cruel.  I know it will not seem like a consolation right now but it IS  good sign that you can get pregnant.  And you will do again.  Sending you lots of  

Pinpin - you are absolutely not a failure - you are a wonderful wife and you will have children.  Thinking of you for Thursday...

Nic & Peabrain - welcome, I'm new too!

Kezza - I think our 2ww will coincide at one point (fingers crossed I get that far) - can I come and eat some of your homebaked cake?  

I start my 2nd IVF rollercoaster tomorrow - sniffing starts tomorrow.  I'm trying to have a PMA but it's hard when I convinced myself a while ago that I'll never have children.  However, I've been inspired by Silly and all of you on here so will do my best this time

xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you Tarzangal, Rosh and Nic.

Tarzangal - time will fly from here for you, first sniff tomorrow, yay !

Rosh - yes dh and i decided to book this holiday as soon as we had our dates for the IVF as we thought we'd need the break whichever way things go

Nic - thank you   Dr G didn't give me a time just said to come a pick up a prescription for the blood test then go have it done at the lab next door. I'm going to ask him to see him for the result rather than a phone call as I will want to discuss next steps whatever the outcome

Off for my daily jacket to the delicatessen

Pinpin x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Good   afternoon!

Hope everyone is well!

Rooby - I'm sure you have taken a lot of comfort from everyones kind words on here, what a great support. Hope you are ok  

Pinpin - BE QUIET NOW!   You really need to keep that PMA up, it really isn't all over yet, and I believe like Nic that you are going to do this. Can feel it in my waters! Put it this way, I am more positive about your BFP than my own! I do agree with Nic tho, doing a pee stick in the morning won't resolve anything if it comes out BFN because you will still know that you nay get BFP from the bloods. If I were you I wouldn't do it, you need to go there on a positive note, and get the BFP from the bloods, not on the back of a BFN pee stick!!! Be strong, and really looking forward to hearing your good news tomorrow. What time are you going, I'll be checking like mad!

Tarzangel - Come on now! YAY for the DR'ing! Keep your chin up and believe, you have every chance, if you didn't do you really think the ACU would encourage you to do this It is hard, I had big wobbles when I was DR'ing, convinced I'd done it all wrong and it was going to be cancelled. Soon picked up after the first scan though, and then it all goes so quickly. Good luck for tomorrow.

Rosh - How are you??

Nic - PMA rock bottom today. Not really sure why, lets just say I woke up in a bad mood after a very weird and sad dream  Have been out for a nice long walk which was great, and now waiting for DH to get in from the gym, get showered, have lunch, and then we might just be able to go out! He has been so slow today which has done nothing for my mood, I WANT TO GO OUT AND HAVE SOME FUN!!!!!!! MEN! 

AF dance from me too                   

Sam -  Hope you and bubs are well, I'm dying to know who won that bottle of bubbly!

Laura - How is DR? When is your baseline scan? Hope you are well

Nicki - Hope the appt went/goes well today.

Mini - Thanks for the PMA - Heavens knows I need it. A good job no pee sticks in the house, or I'd be staring at them all day!

Sleepy - Would love to take you up on your offer of coffee, but now I am going home, family always help take my mind off things, and my friend is going for her ERPC on Friday so want to be there for her.

Tanya - Hi

Venda - how are you my love? Hope you have recovered well from the Lap!

Nicnacnoo - so many Nic's on here! Hope you are well and get posting, anything and everything goes on here. You'll soon be telling all. Remember we are open to anything and never judge, so go ahead and ask what you want, or even just to off load.

Kezza -  

Feel really REALLY grumpy today. Not that I should be. Had the best nights sleep ever (apart from the dreaming) and slept right through which I haven't done since starting the pill in August! Boobs not so sore today but still HUGE, and AF pains have all gone. So I should be happy. But just feel so................  almost like I have PMT   Don't get PMT that often and haven't had for a while, but hope it isn't a bad sign. Just really want to know now, to save the heartache next week. Has anyone else had PMT during the 2WW?

Still got the silly runny nose. But no cold, feel well, so that one's a mystery.


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Pinpin - if any consilation I had very bad constipation too!!  Get that PMA back      

Sleepy xx


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Afternoon, 

Just another quick one - baseline scan is tomorrow morning at 7:30am!!!  I totally forgot it was half term when i booked it, such a dope!  

Grimmy - good luck with your scan - what time is yours?

xxx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Silly - I was AWFUL during my 2WW and kept crying. But I blame the Bridge for that.  Immediately after my ET the nurse said in a cheery voice "well, the most likely outcome is that it won't work, and the second most likely outcome is that it will" but being me, I only heard the first part and was utterly depressed for days.  I'm convinced my rubbish mental attitude was why it didn't work. SO......my advice is make sure you stay positive.  And busy.  And I'm sending you some more positive vibes.

Pinpin - I had terrible constipation.  It's the pesaries I think.  That was the worst part, worse than all the injections I think!

Just checked my letter and I start sniffing on Thurs not tomorrow.  I'm just too keen to get started I guess
xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

Nicnacnoo I missed your post welcome too 

Lauralou Good luck at your baseline scan 

Hi Silly and Pinpin   

Niccad I hope your AF turns up soon


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

HI all quick post

Rooby honey that sucks! so sorry darling. Wanted to text but I'm guessing you and your lovely DH are having some us time so didn't want to disturb. 

Welcome newbies- we are growing in numbers.... this is the place to be. 

Pinpin- good luck for tomorrow

Also to Nicki70

Nic- any news? 

Silly- keep up the PMA. Keeping everything crossed for you. Except my legs as I've got my baseline scan on Monday!!!

Ok I've known about Sam since Saturday but I was hoping she would have been on by now!! I was convinced she was having a boy (ooops) but a baby girl arrived on Saturday morning. Obviously she will want to tell all but both Mum and baby are doing well. No name yet! 

AFM- no change. Still sniffing. Still got a little headache and eyes are sticky but nothing I didn't expect. 

Anyway got Mum staying and having our bathroom done so at the moment I'm struggling to keep up. I'll read all over the weekend and then let you know how my Baseline scan goes.


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Thank you Kezza & Tanya for welcoming me, 

Finding my feet, but already finding a huge comfort from reading on here, hopefully I will get posting a bit more, just wary of sounding a bit stupid at this stage!!!

Hope you are feeling better soon Kezza.

xxx


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

A flurry of activity on here again!

Rooby - So sad to hear your news.  I hope that you and DH are comforting each other.  FX you get a follow up appt soon.

Pinpin & Silly - Keep up the PMA for the remainder of your 2WW.  I have everything crossed for you both!

Kezza - Not long til stimming starts.

Laura - My appt is at 10am tomorrow so wont see you.  Good luck, I hope you have your first fab tomorrow!

Tarzangel - welcome (if I;ve not said it before) and hope the DR is going OK.

Sam - Congratulations on your little bundle of joy - may we all have one soon!

Peabrain - if your EC has been delayed until Monday then I may see you there (assuming mine isn't delayed). FX your follies grow over the next few days.

As for me - I am starting to feel stirrings i nmy ovaries, so something is happening!  I'm using the hotwater bottle whenever I can and tring to eat more protein - any suggestions on how to boost this?  I'll come on here tomorrow and let you all know how many and how big my follies are - I am praying that everything is working as it should!

Goodnight for now
Grimmy


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Evening!

Just a quickie........

Pinpin - Good luck for tomorrow. I have said a prayer for you tonight and for your little prawns. Hope you get the result we all dream of and come back with your treatment regime for pregnancy all planned out. Will be thinking of you, and stay away from the pee sticks!

Grimmy - Good luck for you scan tomorrow, hope you have lots of juicy follies and EC is still in reach for Monday. This time next week you'll nearly be PUPO!

Laura - Good luck to you too, hope the first jab goes well. Although I was a complete wooz when it came to my first injection they really aren't all that bad!

Lots of love to everyone else! x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Just a little moan to get this off my chest. I haven't lived with my Mum for nearly 15 years and haven't spent more than 2 days on and off with her. Which is easy because she lives in Yorkshire and that is a good distance away. She has been here for 3 days now and she is doing my head in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know that sounds bad but I'm trying to work, manage the bathroom work and she keeps looking at me like I've done something wrong or expecting something from me. Can't explain it but she has a nack (not sure of spelling) of winding me up by not really doing anything wrong but just being there. i can't relax when she is around which is not good when I'm supposed to be zen like. She is just not a self started so she won't just go out and do things on her own. 

Think I'll be selfish and go to Yoga tonight to relieve the stress. DH is finding it difficult too and he has been at home all day with her for two days 

Anyway feel much better now!!!


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Pinpin - thinking of you this morning. Good luck     for you. 

good luck to grimmy and laura too...

Kezza - completely understand. Usually with your parents you're in their space so it's easier. I hope that the yoga helps you relax. How much longer is she down for?

AFM - still no AF!!!!!! I'm usually 28-30 cycle and it's now 35 days. ARGH!!! I'm trying to convince myself that holiday and cold have just delayed it a bit but of course I'm worried that the IVF cycle has sent me into early menopause or something. I want to start my cycle... ARGH!!!!   

Rooby - hope that you're doing ok hon. Hope to hear from you in the next few days.. xx

Samia - many congratulations on the birth of your baby girl. Looking forward to hearing from you on how it all went x
Nic x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Nic- yes that is probably what it is. And she is more relaxed when she is in her own space. 
She is here until Sunday and DH is working all day Saturday so I've got to entertain her on my own. Got to be back for 4.30pm at the latest but any ideas? 

Need your AF to come.... I always think that sex helps!! So TMI but it does for me. But   that we will be cycle buddies so you can come round for cake. Are you off for the two weeks after the transfer? 

k xx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

kezza darling i know what you mean!! My mum drives me potty, they live back in Czech republic so i see them 3 times a year and i go all funny,as you said for no reason.....she winds me up   strange as i do speak to her on the phone every week..and that is ok.

pipin good luck today    

grimmy...waiting for your post     

nicnacnoo..hello and welcome, dont worry darling,we all had same questions and same concerns at some stage.not sounding stupid at all. i am sure,when i will go through the treatment soon,  i will be feeling the confusion too  

love to all
ven
xxx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Good Morning ladies,

Ven - Thank you, thats kind and reassuring.  Just not feeling sure of myself at all.  Feeling anxious and unsettled, maybe as only      a week til next appt, so its reassuring to know the feelings I am having are not unusual!!  I am just still quite clueless as not been given much info at all!!!  So thanks again x

To everyone else - I hope you are well today  

Nicnacnoo xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Nicnacnoo- What stage are you at? Is this your first appointment to get your schedule or to start your treatment? at least one person on here as been through everything so ask away and don't feel stupid or embarassed!! 

Hi Ven-thanks for the support. That is exactly how I feel. When I'm on the phone to her then it is fine but its having to spend long periods of time without having an "out"! I'm hoping when the baby/babies arrive things might be easier as the attention will be on them!


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Kezza - Hello!  

I am at a very early stage, Have had nurse appt, 1 doctor appt and hsg.  Going for 2nd Doctor appt next wednesday.  Been told we require ICSI (me Endo & PCOS dh mf).  I know they referred us for funding at our last appy in July, but no idea how long that takes!
The nusre appt was encouraging, but the doctor we saw didn't impress us!!  She had no empathy, rushed us (even the ACU Sister commented on that!) and we came out not feeling any more enlightened really!!!  Hoping we see a different Dr next week!!!  Guess thats why I'm feeling a bit stupid, the only info I know is from reading on here, and a friend who had ICSI.

But you all seem so kind, and I really appreciate you welcoming me.

I hope you have an 'easier' day with your Mum today!!!

xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

No problem. Send any of us a personal message at any time if you've got concerns or fears. The worse thing you can be is stressed when you start. 

The funding to starting normally takes about 12-15 months. I was put on the list last October and I'm on my 2nd cycle (first one was paid for my us) so that might give you an idea. they are very busy at the moment as you can probably tell from all of us that are cycling! Plus Ms Bevan (who is the chief consultant) who oversees all Assisted conception at QM's, goes on holiday for 3 weeks every january so not many people will get started in January making November and December very busy months! 

My Mum has gone out... I'm working from home until midday so hopefully I'll not see her until then!!! 

xx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Thank you, I really appreciate that and will take you up on it!!!

That hint on timescales really helps, thank you.  I am really hoping I get a bit more out of next weeks appt too, feel in limbo really!!!

Anyway, dont you work too hard!
Thanks again xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

[fly]   GOOD LUCK PINPIN   [/fly]


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

OK so am deffinatley rubbish at playing catch up! I read through all the posts and can't really remember too much, sorry  Tried a quick skim read and still not sticking. So Good luck and sticky   vibes to those that need 'em.

Kezza - Im really lucky and my mum is so laid back so I can't imagine how you feel, but hugs anyhoo.

Pinpin - have my fingers and toes crossed for ya xx

Had another scan today, last I'll see bubs till she is with us in March. All is good and she is still a she thank heavens as Ive gone a bit pink barmy!

One of my friends from work who has been having issues concieving has been put through for IVF but has been given the choice of either Woking or QM! I never had a choice but she asked me who is best, will have a look at hfea website but anyone any ideas? Mini I know you were thinking about woking, what do you think?


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Just popping on to see if any news from Pinpin, am sure we are all lurking today!

Pinpin - sending you lots of Irish luck today, wish I could do you a shamrock picture. So best I can do is say _'Go n-eiri an t-adh leat'_ which is basically good luck!

Kezza - hope your mum stays out of your hair for the whole morning, as for Saturday can you not go to a show or something, that way you don't have to talk for a couple of hours!!!

Niccad - is this your first cycle after your IVF, from recollection mine took forever to come too, will check my diary and see did I write how many days it was.

Som - glad scan went well and you can still keep buying the pink! As for Woking V QM, sorry, no advice to offer but am sure someone will be on soon. The dealing I did have with QM was very good though.

Nicnacnoo - be sure to ask any questions on here you want, we are no experts but we will try to help. I remember asking what I thought were silly questions at the beginning and everyone was great.

Hi to everyone else, xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

Thank you all so much for your messages they mean a lot to me and my DH. I had the blood taken this am and waiting to go back into Dr G office for the result, it should be about another 1-2 hours... Been for a walk and shopping in oxf st and had lunch and just waiting now... I didn't do pee stick this am, i just couldn't and DH couldn't face one either (eye rolling smiley fits here but on phone). Still got bad AF cramping and small boobies that Dr G said mean nothing he wants to see the blood result. Argh, now we just want to know one way or the other so we can plan our next step.

Pinpin x


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh Pinpin - really feeling for you today!  Am sure it is horrendous waiting! But will be so worth it!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

Pinpin Cramping can be a good sign of implantation my friend has been getting the same for the last 3 days  

Somnium I went to woking for all my treatments they are very good. (for those that are wondering how I ended up here I went private to woking for a cycle BFN and was on the NHS waiting list for QM and we decided to do FET at Woking while we waited on the list and got pregnant   we received the letter from QM a month after our BFP to say it was our turn) Woking used to have an NHS contract but then it switched to QM they must be doing both now. Hope this is of some help! Glad your scan went well


----------



## peabrain (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks for all your welcome messages, much appreciated!

Pinpin - my fingers, toes, knees & elbows are crossed for you for the next couple of hours - hope you're buying handbags & shoes in Ox Street... 

Grimmy - I may well see you on Monday - is that your EC? I'm also in on Friday @0930... 

Had my second scan this morning & the little follies don't seem to have grown *at all* since Wednesday... hey ho, just a waiting game I guess. I've got PCOS so apparently it's 'normal' to be slow. I'm trying to eat lots of protein but all that means is I'm eating way more than normal - can't be good! So another scan Friday - then either EC on Monday or wait some more. Humph. Just had it in my mind that everything would be kicking off Friday/ this weekend - can't be 'annoyed' but feel a bit disrupted. 

Anyway, hope everyone ok - where's the sun today?!

Peabrainx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hello, phew it's busy on here! 

I hope everyone is well, just popped on to see if there was any news from Pinpin, I hope the next few hours go quickly hun... I know I'm probably going to bite all of my nails off whilst waiting for your news... good luck sweetie   

Grimmy – I hope you stimms scan went well today hun. 

Silly – I'm sorry you were feeling grumpy yesterday sweetie, I hope DH got his act together  and took you out somewhere nice. 

Laura – I think it was your baseline scan today? I hope all went well and you are now stimming. 

Kezza – I've got my parents visiting on Saturday and I'm already panicking about getting the house all nice for their arrival  far less stressful going to see them! I hope you enjoyed your time out this morning and that your yoga class helps you to relax later. 

Nic – Nasty AF, she always seems to be late when we don't want her to be    

Tarzangal – How exciting that you start your cycle tomorrow, this thread will be a wonderful support to you xx

Nicnacnoo – Sorry hun I missed your first post, welcome  

Samia – I'm sooooooo excited to hear all about your new arrival, I hope you and baby are doing okay xxxxx

Som – If your friend has time to decide she should go to one of the monthly open days at Woking. It's really informative especially for first timers and you get tea and biscuits! They are very caring and talk you through the whole process in loads of detail including meds, scans, nutrition etc etc which is something I personally found QM's to be a bit slow to do. I would have chosen Woking if we'd been given the option but mainly because it's 10 mins from our house and they do everything in one place (no trips across London for OH's with the precious cargo!). It was one of their main consultants (Paul Curtis) who carried out our initial tests at The Royal Surrey, he was really nice and very easy to talk to. It's hard to say what would be best for your friend because I haven't actually been treated by Woking but I have friends who have – they are the proud parents of two beautiful little girls.  

Rooby – I hope you are okay hun, thinking of you lots 

Peabrain – Slow growing follies aren't a bad thing hun, I've heard that this can lead to better quality eggs  

AFM – Dh and I went out for a lovely dinner last night and had a really big chat about what our next steps will be. We've both been feeling very overwhelmed and confused about the options that are now available to us, especially with the immune testing stuff, which I've been doing lots of research on. We've decided to take a step back and try to get to the bottom of why I responded so badly to stimms last time before opening another can of worms with immune testing. I know there is an argument that my poor response could be due to immune problems but I just don't feel 100% comfortable with it all just yet. It just feels like with every argument 'for' there is an argument 'against'   and we have the added factor that we have very limited funds! So I'm swapping Alan Beer's book for some trashy chick-lit to give my brain a rest  until after we've heard what both QM's and The Lister have to say about our last cycle and what they recommend we do differently next time and we'll take it from there. I'm not saying we won't think about immune testing esp. as we tick lots of the boxes – just not yet. 

Wow what a long post, hopefully I've helped kill some time while we all wait for an update from Pinpin                               

Lots of love, 
Mini xxxxxx


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Just a quick one - really must do some work today!

Had our scan today and I have 12 follies all developing nicely!  I was well chuffed with myself - I have7 on the right and 5 on the left, measuring between 10mm and 18mm (I think that's good but I am sure that someone on here can confirm that for me).  I have to continue until Friday when I have another scan and EC is scheduled for Monday still!

Peabrain - sorry to hear your follies aren't developing so quickly.  I'll possibly see you on Friday as my scan is at 10am.  Also Monday for EC.

Pinpin - got everything crossed for you!

Gotta dash, but hi to everyone else.

Grimmy


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Girls! thank you all for your lovely messages.
I am currently plugged with ivig which means that we have had a
fantastic news!!!! 
Doctor G has been rightly hugged, kissed & has now recovered.
I will be back on later
Lots of love to all xxx
Pinpin


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Oooooooooo Pinpin, wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I get to be the first to do a little pom pom dance to congratulate you... you've made my day hun      

Now I'm thinking we should definitely do immunes   

Grimmy – well done to you too hun, 12 follies is fantastic!! 

Lots of love, 
Mini xxxxxxx


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Doh - Mini got there before me!!!

             

Pinpin my gorgeous wonderful girl - I knew you could do it - such fantastic news - I couldn't help but do a little dance of joy for you and your wonderful DH (all by myself in the living room - the joys of working for yourself!).

I am so so so so so so so so so so so incredibly happy for you guys - you truly deserve such wonderful amazing exciting news.
Thank you for brightening up my day with such happiness.

Love to all, newbies, not-so-newbies, and everyone in between.   to you all.

Rooby
x


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

Congratulations  Pinpin I hope you have a happy and healthy eight months      

Grimmy Well done on your scan


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

[bgcolor=#ff3a00]YIPPEEEEEE!!!!!![/bgcolor]

That's is such great great news!!!!!!!!!!

    

I am so so so happy for you pinpin. You must be over the moon. I knew you'd do it .. YEAH!!!!!!!


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Fantastic news Pinpin

    

so pleased for you and DH

Liz, Keith & Ellis
xxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

...and still celebrating for you... 

   

(I can't stop smiling & want to dance around the office for you pinpin!!)

Nic x


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi pinpin, I've refreshed this page 100x today to get your news......and I'm soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you.  

If you don't mind me asking, are you doing your immunes at ARGC? (sorry I'm new so don't have whole story) - I went there for an appt and they recommended this but then my NHS tx finally came through.  Would be curious to hear your story.
Anyway, that's fabulous news, you have made my day 
xxxxxxxxxxxxx

hello to everyone else (sorry can't write more, so busy at work today!!)

xxx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Nic – Your lil' toot toot people cracked me up, your icons are much better than mine      

I'm back on here because I'm still in a  after Pinpin's fab news... it's sooooooooo exciting!!!!!! 

xxxxxx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Horray for Pinpin, Silly you'll be next, remember it always ladies, AF pains are so similar to implantation pains!!!

        

        

So so happy for you darling!


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

pinpin hurray pinpin hurray


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Pinpin that is such good news am over the moon for you xxx Can't wait to hear more


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Pinpin - Congatulations!!!!!!!!!

You must be soooooooooooo excited!!!! 

           

Well Done! xxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

[fly]*YIPPEE!!!!*[/fly]
I wish I could restrain myself but I can't..... so.....

....SEE, I told you so?!!    

Fantastic news! Made my day!

Silly, have everything crossed for you now!  

Speak soon girls

Sarah x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done Pinpin!!!  I can't do the dancing bananas and things so I'll just say   from me!!! 

that is brilliant so pleased and wish I felt like doing a song and dance (still have big bad headaches!!!)

Well done Grimmy!!! 

Don't worry Peabrain mine were small too to start off with but developed nicely in time for EC!!! 

Nic- any news on AF?


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Evening,

Pinpin - WOOHOO!!  Fantastic news, congrats to you and DH.   

Have been checking my phone all day!! I was walking round the park when i read so told my friend too!! Well done again.

Not long Silly - lots of . Are you back at work now?

Grimmy - your scan sounds like it went well - great news.

Peabrain - hope your follies start to grow. 

So much has been happening today on here; can't put my phone down!!

AFM - has scan this morning and all seems ok, so injections started today. I was very brave!!  I watched while katie did it and held on to DH's knee!! I guess i can start with the hot water bottle now?

Nicnacnoo - I was very confused at the start of treament, and to be honest still am!! The girls on here help with all sorts of questions etc.

Hello to evyerone else - hope you are all ok.

Laura

x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Laura- yes you can start with your hot water bottle and eating lots of protein and drinking lots of water. 
The first one is the worse (i nearly fainted!) but it gets better after that.


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Just popping on to say - 
Pinpin - CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR                !!!!!!!!!! You must be over the moon!
Hi to everyone else too
Wombly x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Phew!

Been dying to get on here since I found out Pinpins news! Been checking all day, got the news and POOF! Phone died! And been out all evening on my course so been saving it up! Here goes................
                                                                                                  

You must be so so happy, really on cloud nine! I'm so delighted for you, and as everyone is too! You really have touched this board in such a special way, always keeping spirits high, and it is about time you had this FAB news!!!

Really so so happy words can not describe, you have really given me a lot of hope and picked me up!

Laura - Fab news on starting the stimms! You'll be BFP before long   

Grimmy - You're scan sounds perfect, really hope fridays is just as good and EC can go ahead as scheduled. It'll be a distant memory before too long!

Pebrain - Slowly but surely, you will get there. And remember the old saying.....it's quality not quantity that really matters!

Nic - Please point me in the direction of your smilets, I'm so jealous!

Will pop on tomorrow to post properly, but now I'm off to snuggles with DH on the sofa!

Lots of love x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,


Just a quick one from me tonight to let you know we had a baby girl on saturday morning (5.26am to be precise) We've called her Eva and she was 7lbs4 so will have to check who was the nearest    Labour was very very quick 2 hours and 9 minutes!!!     Only got home yesterday late afternoon but have not been able to come on as my laptop cable burnt out and now need to buy a new one!!    Will post a picture very soon.  

Rooby hun no words I write will make you feel better but I just wanted to send you a big      

Pinpin what did I tell you the other night?? What is meant to be will be... such good news    Look after yourself and let dh treat you like a queen for the next 40 weeks 

Thanks everyone for your lovely pms and messages  

Sam   

P.S; welcome to all the newbies and the "oldies"


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Fantastic news Sam and a lovely name too (one that we would have chosen ourselves if we didn't have the surname we do  AND of course if Ellis had been a girl ) - yes, get those pics posted

Wow, such a speedy labour, but I hope she didn't pop out too quickly, if you know what I mean?  ouch!

[fly]    [/fly]

Liz
xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Brilliant news Sam. Got your text message on Saturday and then somebody saw something on ******** and told the girls.So I just let them know that everything was ok with you both and i"m sure you'd be in touch soon. 

Hope you are enjoying having 3 girls to run around after 

Many congratulations!!!

kezza


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Ahh PinPin that is SUCH AMAZING NEWS!!!

I'm so chuffed for you - really flipping awesome!


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Samia - Congrats on the arrival of baby Eva, and talk about speedy labour! Did you do RLT or do you usually labour quick? Anyhoo take care of your selves xxx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Sam - congrats hun, what a great way to come into the world, how quick!!  Beautiful name too, one on my list too! (Liz what is your surname?)

             

Pinpin - where are you?  Dying to hear all your news from yesterday.  Will do a dance for you too to celebrate you being 

           

Someone asked how we get these smileys, thinks it's cos me and Nic are Charter members!

Have my parents over for the weekend from lunch time today so I will prob be missing for the duration.  Am still thinking of you all.

Take care, Sleepy xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New home this way ladies >>>* http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=213466.new#new


----------

